#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-01-20
<didrocks> popey: hey, once you are around: are you on latest nux/unity (and if so, it's not crashing for you I guess, on the x220?)
<popey> didrocks: morning!
<popey> didrocks: I'm on saucy on my laptop, trusty on nvidia desktop
<popey> so sure, can test latest of whatever on desktop
<didrocks> popey: that would be excellent if you can confirm :)
<popey> kk
<didrocks> popey: or even maybe just a usb stick in live mode for the laptop?
<didrocks> popey: I think testing on the x220 like that would be helpful :)
<popey> I have been resisting moving to 14.04
<popey> I will when I migrate to btrfs, probably on the weekend
<didrocks> popey: yeah, so live usb seems to be the way to go for now :)
<popey> didrocks: unity is fine on my trusty desktop
<didrocks> ensure on the live that you have unity 7.1.2+14.04.20131106.1-0ubuntu2 and libnux-4.0-0 4.0.3+13.10.20131011-0ubuntu2
<popey> ah
<didrocks> popey: I'm interested on the x220 (hence the live usb so that you don't scratch your system)
<didrocks> glew isn't used on nvidia
<popey> ah
<popey> meh
 * popey moves to 14.04
<didrocks> popey: just use a live session, don't break your laptop!
<didrocks> :)
<popey> I am outraged that you suggest upgrades don't work!
<didrocks> ahah, I'm not. I just don't want you to end up in a session where you can't use your laptop :p
 * popey installs gnome-shell ☻
<didrocks> popey: heh, I fallbacked to it as well!
<popey> The upgrade has completed but there were errors during the upgrade
<popey> process.
<popey> bah!
<didrocks> argh, something else then ;)
<didrocks> if you can note them :p
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6784779/
<didrocks> waow, more information on those?
<didrocks> like overwriting files?
<popey> apt-get -f install, it wants to pull in another truckload of packages
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6784782/
 * popey continues with teh configuring
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> I'm pretty sur eyou had an overwrite
<didrocks> which blocked
<didrocks> (would be great to get your apt full logs of the previous update)
<didrocks> once you finish your update ;)
<popey> from dpkg.log?
<popey> oh, there's a dist-upgrade log too, handy
<didrocks> popey: /var/log/apt/term.log rather
<didrocks> oh ;)
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: ev | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<tsdgeos> fginther: the inexplicable otto crashes that went away are now back :'( https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/2150/?
<vila> tsdgeos: fginther is not up and today is a US holiday IIUC, so better ping the vanguard in the topic line ;)
<vila> tsdgeos: that said, a quick look in the log file (https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/2151/consoleFull) reveals :
<vila> tsdgeos: /home/ubuntu/.xsession-errors: init: unity8 main process (7403) killed by SEGV signal
<tsdgeos> i know
<vila> tsdgeos: /var/log/syslog: Jan 20 09:34:02 trusty-amd64-20131210-1707 kernel: [842034.353231] QThread[30955]: segfault at 1cf16 ip 000000000001cf16 sp 00007f50255e0228 error 14 in unity8[400000+c000]
<tsdgeos> i was not really asking for help
<tsdgeos> i was just telling fginther
<tsdgeos> it crashes
<tsdgeos> just on those machines and noone else can reproduce
<vila> tsdgeos: I didn't sync with fginther since Friday but I think it's a different issue
<vila> ha
<tsdgeos> this was happening a few weeks ago
<tsdgeos> then it went away
<tsdgeos> and now is back
<vila> tsdgeos: unity8 crash ? (Making sure we're indeed talking about the same thing)
<tsdgeos> yes
<vila> ok, I didn't heard about that then, sorry
<sil2100> huh
<sil2100> After flashing to the latest image, it seems my unity-system-compositor dies
<sil2100> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::exception_detail::clone_impl<boost::exception_detail::error_info_injector<std::runtime_error> >'
<sil2100>   what():  could not activate surface with eglMakeCurrent
<sil2100> I guess it might be the same issue discussed?
<tsdgeos> not sure
<tsdgeos> can't find that line in any of the logs of the build
<tsdgeos> but might be
<sil2100> tsdgeos: actually, nevermind, misread the discussion just now ;) Carry on!
<sil2100> ogra_: hm, I remember that on the meeting just now there has been some mention of mir session env variable not being set properly, yes?
<ogra_> sil2100, for adb sessions, yeah
<sil2100> ogra_: since u-s-c fails on my device after stating: Unable to set active session, unknown client name session-0
<ogra_> that was fixed in 136
<sil2100> I wonder why it's crashing here
<ogra_> sil2100, thats an unmodified image 137 ?
<ogra_> (system image that is ... we know the cdimage install seems to have issues, but thats lower prio)
<sil2100> ogra_: system image, unmodified, 137 (just downloaded and installed) - maybe it's some user config data?
<ogra_> shouldnt, but try the fix we are discussing in -touch since a while
<ogra_> we know there seems to be a race with setting the QPA_PLUGIN var
<ogra_> err, QPA_PLATFORM
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, that fix helped - so it seems MIR_SOCKET thing was the problem
<ogra_> yep, we see that in the test rrsults between 136 and 137
<ogra_> thanks for confirming
<silDroid> didrocks: had to jump out for a short while, my girlfriends dog is at the vet dying, so had to take her there so she can say goodbyes
<silDroid> didrocks: but regarding ubuntu-keyboard
<silDroid> didrocks: it seems its broken ;/
<didrocks> silDroid: argh, just ping directly bfiller_away with those once he's around
<didrocks> (probably tomorrow)
<silDroid> didrocks: the new version just segfaults on start...
<didrocks> silDroid: thanks for the catchup
<rsalveti> ogra_: hey, did we already got an image after reverting the nested support?
<ogra_> rsalveti, building ...
<bfiller_away> silDroid: what are you testing? you need new seed if you're using new keyboard
<didrocks> silDroid: you will be able to do the rest after a while
<bfiller> ogra_: did you have a chance to look at the MR I sent you? https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.trusty-keyboard-english/+merge/201879
<didrocks> bfiller: isn't today a national holidays for you? :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: great
<ogra_> rsalveti, not really
<didrocks> silDroid: as bfiller suggested, you installed all ubuntu-keyboard-<locale> packages, right?
<bfiller> didrocks: yes but I'm working part of it anyway, capetown sprint going on..
<ogra_> bfiller, sil2100 is on it ...
<didrocks> bfiller: ah ok
<silDroid> bfiller: hi! I was testing the ubuntu-keyboard from the ppa
<ogra_> bfiller, he is testing your package changes first before i make the seed changes
<bfiller> silDroid: make sure to install ubuntu-keyboard-english
<rsalveti> ogra_: sure, just wanted a cdimage that could have a working shell at least
<silDroid> bfiller: hm
<rsalveti> but not sure anymore if that was because of the nested merge
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, we'll land it again ... after the UI ordering issue is fixed i suppose
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> rsalveti, though by experience that ight take another 8 weeks
<silDroid> bfiller: will try, but then I guess we need to modify the packaging
<rsalveti> yeah =\
<ogra_> rsalveti, it was ... something is racy in setting MIR_SOCKET apparently
<silDroid> bfiller: since it leads to a situation that without it installed (which can be done) it crashes on start
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/ ... image 136 and 137 are identical ... no changes at all ... 137 has the same error messages as you reported ... 136 doesnt (and local tests here dont either)
<silDroid> bfiller: I installed ubuntu-keyboard-polish, set the key language to polish in settings, rebooted and it was the same
<rsalveti> ogra_: hm, right
<bfiller> silDroid: you need to set the active-language key
<ogra_> rsalveti, so it looks like cdimage hits that race condition harder
<bfiller> silDroid: actually 2 keys need to be set
<silDroid> bfiller: system settings doesnt do that when switching keyboard layouts?
<bfiller> silDroid: it's not been updated yet, I talked to attente about it
<bfiller> silDroid: gsettings set com.canonical.keyboard.maliit enabled-languages "['en','pl']"
<bfiller> silDroid: gsettings set com.canonical.keyboard.maliit active-language pl
<silDroid> bfiller: ok, I will try that once back, but I guess we'll have to wait with osk to be released with system-settings then, not to break existing functionality
<bfiller> silDroid: the existing functionality in system settings doesn't work already
<bfiller> silDroid: so don't know if we need to wait for it
<bfiller> but fine with me
<ogra_> rsalveti, cdimage part is done
<rsalveti> ogra_: great, thanks
<ogra_> didrocks, fyi ... http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140120.1.changes
<ogra_> (seems we dragged in new e-d-s and a bunch of other bits
<ogra_> )
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, so we grabbed latest systemd as well
<ogra_> yep
<didrocks> let's see… :p
<didrocks> the diff isn't published yet on system-image
<didrocks> for mako
<ogra_> yep, still running
<didrocks> ogra_: I'm anxious now :)
<ogra_> why ?
<didrocks> well, I hope the image will be back in shape, e-d-s and systemd… let's see :p
<ogra_> we built images for years like that :) 90% of them worked
<didrocks> I think the pass rate is lower for touch though of promotable images :)
<davmor2> didrocks: why do we have systemd installed? Is it just that half the components we need are integrated into it now?
<didrocks> davmor2: we do have for sure udev coming from systemd
<didrocks> systemd package itself, hum…
<ogra_> davmor2, systemd swallowed all important plumbing sources
<didrocks> ah, we do use logind
<didrocks> davmor2: so that's why ^
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah that is what I thought
<ogra_> oh, wait, the binary shouldnt be there !"
<ogra_> ah, only -services
<ogra_> that might be for hostname changing
<davmor2> ogra_: it isn't I just saw about pulling in systemd and wondered why sorry
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, hostname (and maybe logind is using it too)
<ogra_> right
<davmor2> ogra_, didrocks: did you see the announcement that systemd is soon to start running gnome soon too (opt in/out, by all accounts)
 * ogra_ only knows the discussion about that from 2 years ago 
<davmor2> ogra_: https://plus.google.com/+LennartPoetteringTheOneAndOnly/posts/iCNySJKFseo there was a better one somewhere on google plus too I think
<ogra_> well,let them
 * ogra_ doesnt care what gnome uses to be honest 
<didrocks> well, we do that with upstart as well, we have session support
<didrocks> (but no kdbus)
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<ogra_> there we go
<ogra_> === Image 138 DONE ===
<didrocks> yeah \o/
 * didrocks upgrades
<didrocks> hum, should reset to vanilla config first
<ogra_> nah, that tears out all excitement :P
<didrocks> ahah :)
<didrocks> I'm still unsure what I shold kill from /userdata
<ogra_> just flasdh with --wipe/--bootstrap/--whatever-is-the-wiping-option-of-the-day
<davmor2> ah infact here you go https://plus.google.com/115250422803614415116/posts/apZrj54GYee
<didrocks> well, I would prefer to start being smarter :)
<ogra_> pfft, your phones is already smart ...
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> ok, trying to rm -rf /usrerdata/*, let's see what happens :p
<didrocks> at worse, I'll reflash
<davmor2> ogra_: it was smart with android it has to be smarter now it has ubuntu on right?
<rsalveti> ogra_: cdimage on maguro still failing with 'Failed to load platform plugin "ubuntu". Available platforms are...'
<rsalveti> with 138
<ogra_> rsalveti, properly wiped ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup, flashed with -b
<rsalveti> ogra_: trying to run with SF
<rsalveti> let me see with mir now
<ogra_> stacking issue is gone here on maguro
<ogra_> account creation still has issues for me though
<rsalveti> cool, worked with mir, let me try what slangasek said on that thread
<didrocks> flash in progress here with -b
<ogra_> rsalveti, he reverted that stuff in 135already
<ogra_> err 136
<davmor2> ogra_, didrocks: maguro still rebooting, mako bbc news installed
<ogra_> 136 and 137 both have his change ...
<ogra_> davmor2, did you try removing and re-adding the U1 account ?
<didrocks> davmor2: I guess while we are getting a test for wifi, you will need a "wipe data and connect to a wifi hotspot, enter WPA/WEP"
<davmor2> ogra_: no I'm going to try that on maguro
<ogra_> hmpf, now system-settings doesnt even get me into accounts anymore
<davmor2> popey: why is there a big gap at the top of the bbc news app
<ogra_> thats where popey will place his ads soon ;)
<popey> there is?
<didrocks> hum, lot of failures when copying…
<ogra_> didrocks, copying ?
<didrocks> failed to copy '/home/didrocks/Téléchargements/phablet-flash/imageupdates/pool/ubuntu-dbad0141353e07914b8a6fdf462ac9a4e18994eb768c9f4a5c1d0e27e5500c5b.tar.xz' to '/cache/recovery/': Is a directory
<ogra_> wow
 * didrocks retries
 * ogra_ reboots again, i definitely cant create a U1 account here 
<ogra_> yay
<didrocks> ok, passed it seems
<ogra_> so after 3 reboots it allowed me to
<davmor2> so I was able to remove the account and add it back again and managed to crash unity8 in the process
 * ogra_ installs an app
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, tried to check the qtubuntu package split, but it fails with both qtubuntu-android and qtubuntu-desktop
<rsalveti> SF support is definitely broken
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, then it is time to call it dead i guess
<rsalveti> ogra_: I'm not that sure yet
<ogra_> or do you want to invest time into it
<rsalveti> I don't, but I know we had a plan to drop it
 * ogra_ doesnt think it matters if we do it now or in two weeks
<rsalveti> if so, we should just warn the porters and give them directions for proper mir support
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> i think the plan to drop SF was definite ...
<ogra_> so i would say it doesnt matter if we drop it a few weeks earlier
<ogra_> but thats an asac decision indeed
<rsalveti> right, I know we want to drop it, but we wanted it to be planned :-)
<rsalveti> not as a side effect :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, we would have to find out as side effect of *what* first
<ogra_> which will eat time
<ogra_> ... and then fix it as well ...
<asac> keeping SF around was done because of phonedations team think it is a) cheap and b) useful for bringup... once it is a) expensive and b) not really useful anymore, I don't see a reason to keep it around
<asac> :P
<rsalveti> asac: sure, but we should first sync with the oem team
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, both setting up wifi and associating an account works here
<rsalveti> if they are ok, then fine
<rsalveti> aka achiang
<asac> rsalveti: yeah, we could check tomorrow on the sim call
<ogra_> asac, b) is definitely always true
<ogra_> going step by step via SF to Mir makes porting surely easier
<didrocks> davmor2: popey: can you try image #138 and test it on maguro/mako?
<ogra_> but it doesnt lok like a) is still cheap
<asac> sure, but if SF doesnt deliver a UX that is anywhere useful, we dont need to support it anymroe in unity etc.
<popey> didrocks: ya
<asac> you can still bring up ubuntu touch
<asac> and run an example app that works on SF for instance
<ogra_> rsalveti, when did you try SF last ? can we even make out a point when it stopped ?
<davmor2> didrocks: I am
<didrocks> thanks popey, davmor2
<rsalveti> ogra_: last week or sure, probably before the qtubuntu package split
<didrocks> psivaa: tests started on #138?
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> so we would only have to bisect a week
<popey> davmor2: did you change the permissions on that spreadsheet?
<rsalveti> ogra_: I know because I was using SF with 4.4
<asac> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch_sf4p/
<ogra_> yeah, just remembered that
<asac> seems it was last time safelyy green
<davmor2> popey: nope
<rsalveti> ogra_: and MIR support for it is still not merged
<asac> fro build 121
<popey> davmor2: i can't access it.. it's "comment only" for me
<ogra_> asac, we're at 138
<ogra_> thats quite a few images to check
<asac> right. you asked if we know when ti was last working
<asac> dashboard says 121 or maybe 124
<ogra_> yeah, thannks
<asac> 126 :)
<ogra_> i had forgotten we still do sf tests
<davmor2> popey: try it now
<popey> thanks
<davmor2> popey: it was on comment only but I hadn't touched it
<popey> odd. nvm
<asac> rsalveti: so what do you think?
<asac> resurrect SF or good bye?
<asac> can it even be resurrected? in particular with this nested stuff coming etc.
<asac> what everyone surely agrees is that we shouldnt start hacking SF itself :)
<rsalveti> asac: probably, but as I said, not my call, we should sync with people that are doing bringups
<asac> rsalveti: ok lets suggest to achiang and folks tomorrow that we kill it and see
<rsalveti> alright
<asac> rsalveti: i think you could try answer this question yourself if you ask "would i be screwed if i dont have SF to bringup a N5"
<asac> (assume you really shoot for MIR and are wiling to invest what it takes anyway)
<rsalveti> asac: yeah, personally I'd prefer to invest my time with MIR
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> its just easier to get some success feedback with SF currently
<ogra_> since it will just work
<ogra_> (well, used to)
<ogra_> while Mir needs extra work added
<ogra_> but would likely be a good thing to get used to that extra work
<ogra_> for us as well as for the porters
<ogra_> (so we can answer their questions)
<popey> didrocks: mako seems okay at first pass
<didrocks> popey: great!
<psivaa> didrocks: yes, tests are running with 138
<ogra_> oh, and all 100%
<ogra_> stop them now !
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<davmor2> popey: for you on your bbc new app do you see a grey block at the top of the app where the header should be (like a blank title bar)
<ogra_> davmor2, hmm, might be the new webapp-container thingie
<ogra_> did you try another webapp ?
<davmor2> ogra_: no I'm just running tests now
<davmor2> g+ is alright but that has it's own config iirc
<ogra_> davmor2, i see it in all webapps apparently ... just checked
<ogra_> G+ doesnt use the webbrowser-app webapp mode
<ogra_> use IMBD
<ogra_> or dict.cc
<ogra_> thats definitely broken :(
<davmor2> ogra_: indeed
<ogra_> davmor2, see -touch ... talking to osomon
<popey> davmor2: yes
 * popey afk
<davmor2> ohhh I want popey 's telepathy hat if he can type and not be at the keyboard
<ogra_> i guess thats only a telepathic macro ... only says "afk"
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sil2100> Ok, webbrowser-app is good
<ogra_> let it in then :)
<sil2100> Pushing ze button
<sil2100> \o/
<ogra_> === Image 139 Building ===
<asac> ogra_: did we get all blockers fixed in that?
<asac> e.g. regressions are under control?
<davmor2> asac: I think it fixes the blockers between this and reverting nested mir iirc
<asac> davmor2: not sure i understand... i think you say "no, it doesnt fix all promotion blockers"
<asac> what blocker do we expect to be still in?
<davmor2> asac: No I think it fixes all the blockers
<davmor2> asac: between reverting nested mir in 138 and the webbrowser-app fix in 139 I think all the blockers are fixed
<davmor2> ogra_: do you know if didrocks was going to promote 139 if everything was fixed?
<davmor2> asac: ^
<davmor2> or are we looking to tomorrows images now?
<popey> davmor2: i asked this and in all likelyhood we won't promote this one because the next one will arrive and we'll be testing in the morning
<popey> but if it's good in the morning and the next one 140? is bad, then sure, we could
 * popey updates to #139
<asac> davmor2: didrocks would decide tomorrow morning based on findings
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-01-21
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<didrocks> popey: coming?
<Mirv> psivaa: what's the latest crash link?
<psivaa> Mirv: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/trusty-touch-maguro-smoke-ubuntu-weather-app-autopilot/128/artifact/clientlogs/_usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_qt5_bin_qmlscene.32011.crash/*view*/
<Mirv> psivaa: thanks I'll try retracing and submitting to LP that, and then we can assign to bug to some package if it's again QtUbuntu visible in the trace for example
<psivaa> Mirv: ack, thx
 * didrocks stares at the phone for a minute now
<ogra_> does Qt use any od libatspi ?
<ogra_> *of
<didrocks> popey: working here
<popey> yeah, trying to reproduce the sequence of events here
<didrocks> popey: you shouldn't use your phone before listening music :)
<popey> hah
<popey> its a single-use device
<popey> play music
<popey> _or_
<popey> make phone calls
<didrocks> right!
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> yeah, 2 minutes here, ok, so another bug, but probably not a regression
<popey> just like android, 4 years ago
<ogra_> yay multitasking
<didrocks> so, one less :p
<didrocks> popey: rohhh ;)
<didrocks> ok, one less
<didrocks> 2 other issues to go :p
<didrocks> psivaa: while the retracing is occuring, I see no crash on maguro on image 138, can you try to install latest image and revert one after another the 139 diff?
<psivaa> didrocks: ack, on it
<didrocks> thanks
<psivaa> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140120.2.changes is what i'm looking at
<psivaa> didrocks: mako notes has finished all pass.
<didrocks> psivaa: ok, so flakyness
<didrocks> psivaa: ack on the .changes, yeah
<didrocks> psivaa: as it seems that 138 didn't get any failure
<didrocks> psivaa: maybe, as ogra_ mentionned, starts with libatspi2.0-0
<didrocks> and then glib-*
<psivaa> didrocks: ack, thanks
<Mirv> ok similar no-good-retrace of unity8 + qmlscene crashes, but now I'll wait until the LP retracer comes and saves the day
<didrocks> Mirv: you mean, you have no good retrace localy, but LP retracer are working?
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, that seems to be the case. earlier I used to have good retraces locally (with the lp:daisy instructions), but now it seems not but the previous time LP retracer still got a good retrace.
<didrocks> Mirv: have you tried a direct retrace on the phone?
<didrocks> or let's wait for LP anyway, do you have the link? :)
<Mirv> didrocks: not recently, since it worked when I did "view+save" on the phone and then the rest of it on host
<Mirv> yes, bug #1271110 and bug #1271113
<ubot5> bug 1271110 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "qmlscene crashed with SIGSEGV when running weather-app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271110
<ubot5> bug 1271113 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGABRT in raise() in gallery-app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271113
<didrocks> great!
<didrocks> failed retrace
<didrocks> for the first one
<popey> didrocks: dogfooding 140 is fine.
<didrocks> popey: thanks! so only this qmlscene crashers are what prevents us for releasing right now
<psivaa> didrocks: reverting libatspi2.0-0 to 2.10.1-0ubuntu1 appear to make the qmlscene crash go away. have run twice with no crash, once more to confirm
<didrocks> psivaa: please please confirm! :)
<psivaa> running :)
<didrocks> seb128: mind if we are going to revert atspi? :p
<seb128> didrocks, revert is hype around it seems ;-) sure, go for it...
<didrocks> seb128: I can't blame on that one, it's only creating a lot of crashes on maguro, not mako
<seb128> didrocks, https://git.gnome.org/browse/at-spi2-core/log/?h=gnome-3-10 ... the new version has only 3 commits, and each are a few liners, should be easy to find out what creates issues
<didrocks> seb128: merge from debian as well
<seb128> well, I doubt packaging has an impact (also nothing weird in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/162894971/at-spi2-core_2.10.1-0ubuntu1_2.10.2-2ubuntu1.diff.gz)
<seb128> do you have a debug stacktrace of the issue?
<didrocks> seb128: I would appreciate theMuso doing the investigation work, as it's on a device I don't own, the turnaround is taking time
<seb128> sure
<didrocks> seb128: can't retrace it :/
<seb128> but I'm not sure TheMuso has a maguro either
<didrocks> not Mirv, psivaa could (and LP either :/)
<seb128> anyway revert, then we can discuss how to debug/fix it
<didrocks> yeah, let's be quick and try to get back in shape
<seb128> still would be good if somebody would get a debug bt
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> at least, it's identified and quite easy to reproduce when running all tests on maguro
<didrocks> it's a start
<didrocks> I would suggest the QA team, having maguro phones, helping on this
<Mirv> didrocks: interestingly, a qmlscene crash was properly retraced a week ago, maguro clock-app one bug #1269080
<ubot5> bug 1269080 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "qmlscene crashed with SIGABRT in __libc_do_syscall() on maguro when running clock-app" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1269080
<didrocks> Mirv: not the same apparently, as at-spi new version entered yesterday
<didrocks> psivaa: once the third run is done, can you try reupgrading to ensure it's the cause?
<Mirv> right
<psivaa> didrocks: third run has also finished with no crash. upgrading it now and running to confirm it occurs again
<didrocks> psivaa: thanks!
<psivaa> didrocks: upgrading libatspi2.0-0 makes the crash occur again
<didrocks> psivaa: \o/
<didrocks> ok, reverting, thanks psivaa
<psivaa> didrocks: yw, i'm now trying to retrace it from the phone itself. could take a bit
<didrocks> psivaa: yeah, that would be nice for themuso
<didrocks> revert uplaoded
<didrocks> ogra_: the first who see it published kick an image ^
<davmor2> didrocks: Morning good sir whats the plan for today?
<didrocks> davmor2: waiting for image 141 to be kicked in and published, and then, test while crossing fingers :)
<davmor2> didrocks: haha
<davmor2> asac: do we know when agps is likely to land, and do we know if there will be a big push to make bluetooth work more reliably?
<ogra_> davmor2, BT is on the list for the sprint
<davmor2> ogra_: nice which one :)
<ogra_> i think tvoss had AGPS on his TODO
<ogra_> davmor2, core ... next week
<davmor2> ogra_: oh nice :)
<davmor2> be nice to fix at least mine and popey 's BT woes
<popey> \o/ I so want to be "that guy" walking around taking into a bt headset ☻
<ogra_> the whole phonedations team willl bring their BT devices to test
<popey> and ogra_ will take an ouya controller, right? ☻
<davmor2> popey: of course it's important to us that bt game pads connect to the phone plugged into the big tv in your living room :D
<ogra_> popey, heh, yes
<ogra_> and a wiimote
<ogra_> (as well as my zeemote joystick)
<davmor2> ogra_: and a ps3 remote and a steam do it properly ;)
<ogra_> dont have them ... you have to bring them to bluefin ;)
<davmor2> ogra_: oh you in London then? I was maybe looking at coming down as a couple of guys are coming in from the states
<ogra_> yep, we are
<davmor2> ogra_: I can certainly provide a ps3 remote then I don't play enough games to warrent a steam box :D
<ogra_> do they actually sell the controllers yet ? i thought they were still prototyping
<popey> ogra_: london next week?
<popey> i might pop in
<ogra_> cool
<davmor2> popey: what day be nice to see you too, I'm thinking Tuesday as it stands.
<popey> Tuesday is good.
<davmor2> popey: I just need to find out now when my Uncles funeral is likely to be to confirm I can travel now :(
<popey> ☹
<popey> I've only ever been to funerals on fridays.
<davmor2> yeah I have the thursday and friday as my last 2 days from last year.  I'm hoping it will be one of those to be honest
<sil2100> didrocks, Mirv: can anyone review? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/new_extra_pkgs_phone_n_apps/+merge/202441
<didrocks> done
<sil2100> Sanks!
<psivaa> didrocks: Mirv: I reported bug #1271154 with some more traces for qmlscene, that has got duplicated to an older one bug #1269080
<ubot5> bug 1269080 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1271154 qmlscene crashed with SIGABRT in __libc_do_syscall() on maguro when running clock-app" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1269080
<ubot5> bug 1269080 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "qmlscene crashed with SIGABRT in __libc_do_syscall() on maguro when running clock-app" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1269080
<didrocks> psivaa: if you feel you have more infos on that one, you can dedpu it or dup the other way around
<psivaa> didrocks: ack, not much more info in the new one as of now. but i'll install more dbgsym to see if that trace improves
<didrocks> great ;)
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<didrocks> ogra_: just kicked image #141 now that at-spi2-core is just published
<ogra_> good
<didrocks> popey: davmor2: once published, can you give it some dogfooding love? ^
<didrocks> psivaa: please try to ease the tests if needed ^
 * didrocks now goes for a run
<popey> sure thing
<Mirv> psivaa: so that one is the same that I filed earlier it seems
<davmor2> didrocks: no worries won't be till after lunch though
<davmor2> talking of which Lunch
<alecu> hi, how do I ask for a jenkins rebuild of this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/unity-scope-click/cxx-dlmgr-creds-test/+merge/202138
<alecu> btw, I don't have access to s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci. Is that something that's easily available?
<sil2100> alecu: hi! You need QA lab VPN access to do that
<sil2100> alecu: but since there seems to be a new commit in that branch, CI should run itsel in a moment
<sil2100> hm, although I see something wrong there
<sil2100> alecu: want me to trigger the rebuild for you?
<alecu> sil2100: the latest commit is from 18 hours ago. And it's rev 110, but jenkins says it's built rev 112, 20 hours ago.
<alecu> sil2100: so, yes, something seems wrong
<alecu> sil2100: yes, please
<sil2100> alecu: rebuilt pressed - but I see that even in the rebuild function it wanted to use rev 112 by default (which does not exist?)
<alecu> sil2100: it's really weird. If it fails, I'll ask about it to the owner of that branch. He should be starting his day in about two hours
<alecu> but that branch is fixing an issue that's preventing many branches from landing, so that's why I wanted to push it forward
<sil2100> didrocks: could you take a look at this? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/process-cpp/packaging_mir_requirements/+merge/202462
<sil2100> didrocks: since we were also asked to remove the per-arch symbol files, so I used this notation instead to not duplicate - is this ok?
<bfiller> sil2100: I think I figured out the keyboard problem
<sil2100> bfiller: \o/ what do you think is causing all?
<bfiller> sil2100: the language plugins were being built with "all" rather than "any"
<bfiller> sil2100: I think that was causing the issue somehow
<bfiller> sil2100: because ubuntu-keyboard-<lang> creates an .so but was producing _all.deb package not arch specific packages
<sil2100> bfiller: hah! Right, makes sense now, that's the problem for sure
<bfiller> sil2100: for some reason it works with the debs built on jenkins and the ones I build on the device but not sure why. So I updatd the MR and will merge it when after it builds
<sil2100> bfiller: good catch - it might have worked in jenkins depending on how the CI is set up
<cyphermox> davmor2: I'm working on bluetooth already, looking into a way to get rid of hci_qcomm_init and have something that works more reliably
<cyphermox> davmor2: popey: if you could bring a bluetooth device to the sprint it would be helpful so we can figure out why your devices in particular we're having trouble with
<davmor2> cyphermox: no worries
<davmor2> popey: test for you being as you have 2 phones.  switch one off and send a text from the other
<popey> cyphermox: yes
<cyphermox> though so far, I manage to get the BT address written fine without hci_qcomm_init, I have some trouble with HSP still, and I need to figure out whether it's because of that or something else
<davmor2> popey: switch it back on after a minute.  see if you ever receive the text
<popey> davmor2: how do I switch off my phone
<popey> (semi serious question)
<davmor2> popey: hold the power button
<davmor2> popey: about 3-5 seconds I think
<popey> will test in a bit
<popey> davmor2: confirmed
<popey> davmor2: now it arrived
<popey> bit late, but it got through (after a message sent after it)
 * popey afk
<fginther> morning
<sil2100> fginther: morning!
<fginther> sil2100, \o
<davmor2> popey: ah so it might be that the second message triggered it then maybe?
<popey> maybe, but it came way later
<kgunn> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> kgunn: pong
<davmor2> didrocks: hmmm screenlock seems to be kicking in on phone calls again
<didrocks> sil2100: perfect! Thanks a lot (and jenkins is happy too) :)
<didrocks> davmor2: is it a regression, you mentionned it before, right?
<davmor2> didrocks: it has happened before but got fixed so is a regression.
<didrocks> davmor2: is it reliable?
<didrocks> popey: do you see that as well? ^
<didrocks> davmor2: I see nothing in the recent images that could have impacted this…
<davmor2> didrocks: I've had 2 20 minute calls and I've had to unlock the phone both time
<sil2100> didrocks: yay! Actually, I found another thing in another package and I wanted to check something with you...
<sil2100> didrocks: since indeed unity-scopes-shell now wants to pull in the latest dee-qt, and I think I found the reason why
<davmor2> didrocks: let me see if it kicks in on short calls
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, I'm afraid it's more "random" and we just didn't get it
<sil2100> didrocks: I checked the dee-qt's sources and... I found something worrying there, which is in sources since a year already!
<sil2100> didrocks: I mean, in packaging
<sil2100> didrocks: debian/rules has dh_makeshlibs -V as override_dh_makeshlibs
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, it was at the time we didn't know how to unmangle C++ symbols
<sil2100> didrocks: it causes a forceful depenedency bump now, since anything that links with it builds using the latest version strict
<sil2100> didrocks: since the shlibs that's generated now has libdee-qt5 3 libdee-qt5-3 (>= current_version_that's_installed)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, it was the only way to do it
<didrocks> sil2100: so, no worry if we can release latest dee-qt
<didrocks> sil2100: but a symbols file would be nice!
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll try working on this - but I'll maybe publish latest dee as well I guess
<sil2100> Not to block on this ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: dee-qt you mean, not dee? ;)
<davmor2> didrocks: yeap happens on a call that is long enough for the screensaver to kick in normally so 1 minute plus, anything less and the phone behaves as normal.  so looks like it might of been an issue for a while and the calls weren't long enough to notice :(
<didrocks> davmor2: can you bisect between last good image and that one?
<didrocks> davmor2: starting with latest promoted image?
<sil2100> dee-qt
<sil2100> didrocks: yes ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: feel free :)
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. are we OK with releasing stuff now?
<davmor2> didrocks: I can but I need to do some other stuff too so I'll flick between them and let you know in a nice bug report :)  Other than that the image looks pretty good? popey do you agree
<didrocks> sil2100: not until we know from davmor2's results
<didrocks> davmor2: well, the whole production is blocked righ tnow
<didrocks> right now*
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so I'll prepare everything for release then
<didrocks> davmor2: I really think it's the priority to at least checking if we have that on the last promoted image
<didrocks> (to know if we unblock the whole pipeline or not)
<davmor2> didrocks: yeap I'm on it currently flashing the device while doing other stuff but I might need to finish the app I'm doing before I test so there will only be a few minutes delay it won't be anything massive
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> as long as it's not 30 minutes… ;)
<davmor2> no :)  might take that long for the flash though ;)
<dobey> cjohnston: can you re-trigger the builds for https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/check-valgrind/+merge/202380 ? http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-scope-click-ci/176/rebuild is the jenkins link in the comment
<dobey> cjohnston: the failure was due to c++ scopes api breaking again, and that was fixed in another branch that's merged to unity-scope-click trunk now.
<cjohnston> dobey: done
<didrocks> davmor2: the end of the pain period for you on maguro is almost over :)
<dobey> cjohnston: thanks
<cjohnston> dobey: sure thing
<davmor2> didrocks: bring on mako and all of it's pain instead rigfht :)
<davmor2> right even :)
<didrocks> davmor2: well, different kind of pain :p
<davmor2> still much nicer hardware though
<davmor2> oh the timing is perfect now just wait for the reboot
<bfiller> sil2100: can you review this please: https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/ubuntu-keyboard/packaging-updates/+merge/202474
<davmor2> didrocks: hmmm another one I just noticed. The keyboard is English yet in the settings app seems to be set to Dansk I'm assuming because it is the first layout listed (that might be an old issue that I've only just noticed though)
<sil2100> bfiller: thanks! Going to look at it now
<davmor2> didrocks: and of course it goes without say that I blame ogra_ completely for that :D
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<seb128> davmor2, didrocks: that's a known issue/should be fixed with the next ubuntu-keyboard/u-s-s landing
<didrocks> davmor2: hum, english here
<seb128> (the dansk issue)
<didrocks> ah keyboard
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> seb128: do you have a bug to track it?
<davmor2> seb128: ah cool thanks
<didrocks> davmor2: so, this is on the previous promoted image, right?
<davmor2> didrocks: I'm just looking at that image now
<seb128> didrocks, no, but I noticed it and it was discussed with bill&co, see https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/ubuntu-keyboard/ubuntu-keyboard-active-language/+merge/201990
<didrocks> davmor2: I mean, the settings things?
<didrocks> seb128: do you know? likely to be on Friday's image, right? ^
<davmor2> didrocks: that was on current on my mako
<seb128> didrocks, not sure, it needs work on the settings side and synced landing between projects
<seb128> but I guess so
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, as you refreshed, can you check that as well?
<seb128> didrocks, it's not a new issue and only a display bug in the settings
<davmor2> didrocks: will do
<didrocks> seb128: just trying to assess if it's a "visible" regression from latest promoted image
<bfiller> didrocks: it's not a regression really, more a settings UI for languages appeared but doesn't work entirely correctly yet
<seb128> didrocks, that never worked
<bfiller> didrocks: it will work correctly once u-s-s and ubuntu-keyboard land together
<didrocks> seb128: I remember to have set it in French, a while ago
<seb128> didrocks, well, as said it's just a display bug of what's the current value
<seb128> didrocks, before we didn't have that info in the settings at all
<didrocks> ah ok then, thanks for the additional infos seb128, bfiller!
<seb128> yw
<davmor2> didrocks: screen blanked on r132, so not a regression on the current promoted
<didrocks> davmor2: "great" :p well, just need a nice bug report I guess to stamp that ;)
<davmor2> didrocks: will do
<didrocks> let's wait on popey's result for bug #141
<ubot5> bug 141 in Baz (deprecated) "Revisions created with baz 1.1 are corrupt after archive-mirror" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141
<didrocks> image*
<davmor2> seb128: so the reason it is on dansk, is that just that it is the first in the list?
<seb128> davmor2, yes
<davmor2> seb128: okay cool thanks.  It's only so I can keep an eye on it for the change :)
<didrocks> davmor2: or learn a new keyboard layout!
<davmor2> didrocks: it was more if it doesn't change from that to the selected then there might be an underlying issue, But Dansk souds like great fun to not have a clue in as any other language :)
<didrocks> davmor2: exactly! you can start as an intermediate with an azerty layout of course!
<didrocks> strongly encouraged :)
<sergiusens> can we add phablet-tools to daily release spreadsheet?
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<davmor2> didrocks: foreigners with their wrong keyboards ;)
<didrocks> sergiusens: starting next week, you will have self-service!
<sergiusens> didrocks, sounds good, but what about this week :-)
<didrocks> davmor2: it's not because we have to use Shift + & to get "1" and Alt Gr + ' to get { that's it's a wrong layout! :)
<sil2100> sergiusens: I can add it ;) didrocks is that what you ^'ed? :)
<didrocks> sergiusens: I'll add it for tonight ;)
<didrocks> sergiusens: can you release the calendar app btw?
<sergiusens> didrocks, sure
<didrocks> thanks!
<sergiusens> didrocks, again though?
<didrocks> trading release ;)
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> I added it like next Thursday
<didrocks> to fix some AP flackyness
<didrocks> didn't notice, you release it since?
<sergiusens> didrocks, next or prev?
<didrocks> prev
 * didrocks broken
<sergiusens> didrocks, :-)
<didrocks> ;)
<sergiusens> yes; with popey on Friday after blockade was lifted
<sergiusens> let me see if there's anything new in trunk
<didrocks> oh, you didn't update the landing spreadsheet!
<sergiusens> didrocks, darn, sorry
<didrocks> sergiusens: bad bad bad ;)
<didrocks> sergiusens: excellent, in that case, I will call that closed ;)
<sergiusens> didrocks, with all the news of that going away I just trashed it in my mind :-)
<didrocks> no worry :)
<didrocks> let me look at the image diff
<didrocks> to find which image has it
<sergiusens> wrt that; I tested on the emulator as well; issues seem to be related to why they fail on maguro
<didrocks> sergiusens: did you generally get more issues on the emulator btw?
<didrocks> seeing how slow it is, it can reveal a lot of timeout races
<sergiusens> didrocks, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140118.changes
<didrocks> sergiusens: excellent, 134 then :)
<sergiusens> yup and we might need to increase the autopilot wait time of 10 seconds
<didrocks> yeah, would make sense
 * ogra_ ften has the feeling that the emulator is faster than maguro once it is boted
<ogra_> *often
<didrocks> ogra_: hum
<didrocks> not here
<sergiusens> ogra_, run the calendar; does a lot of weird stuff ;-)
<didrocks> and i7, 8G of ram
<ogra_> same here
<ogra_> but i still have an old emulator here
<sergiusens> ogra_, do some IO ;-)
<didrocks> (the android, arm emulator is slightly faster to me though)
<ogra_> need to upgrade that
<sergiusens> ogra_, yeah, you have click disabled most likely
<davmor2> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1271210
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1271210 in dialer-app "Dialer in call is blanked by lock screen" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> davmor2: fantabulous!
<ogra_> sergiusens, i think my install even predates that
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sil2100> didrocks: did you publish robru's libusermetrics?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, I'm waiting for popey +1 on the dogfooding for #141 first
<sil2100> didrocks: ok ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: ok won't join the hangout now since I just finished mumble and started 11h ago plus we've another hangout in an hour :S
<didrocks> Mirv: ok ;)
<didrocks> no worry, no new question on the system?
<sil2100> xnox: phew, wanted to poke you about the direct autopilot upload-without-changelog-syncing-in-bzr but I see you synced it up now, thanks :) !
<xnox> sil2100: yeah, sorry for the delay.
<sil2100> xnox: as long as it's in, it's all cool!
<Mirv> not yet, about the system, need to use it first
<ogra_> xnox, oh, btw, the dependency change you did for autopilot-touch before going on vacation adds 10MB to the zip (~30MB uncompressed) ... next time pmcgowan hunts me down about image size dont be surprised if i forward him to you :P
<popey> didrocks: been afk, back and testing now
<didrocks> popey: thanks!
<ogra_> (effectively we need to unseed all that autopilot stuff in the long term)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, yeah seems temporary for good reason
<ogra_> should become unconfined click packages or so
<xnox> ogra_: excellent! and I'll pass on the batton, to get all of barrys port to python3 branches merged for all autopackage tests. ASAP!
<xnox> =)
<xnox> drop all of python2 off the image, and regain all the space back.
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> well, i would like to drop all of autopilot :)
<ogra_> that really shouldnt be in production images
<ogra_> but we need a working concept for still being able to test without making the image rw (like unconfined click autopilot packages etc)
<xnox> yeah.
<xnox> we could push pre-fetched packages and run them from home folder, whilst keeping the image RO.
<ogra_> sounds a bit hackish, but yeah, that might work
<xnox> we'd need to set LD_PRELOAD path however, which i'm not sure we'd be able to do without disabling more bits of apparmor.
<ogra_> or use something like a fakechroot container or so
<ogra_> hmm, though we are able to be root ... could just be an actual chroot or container
<ogra_> if we only had overlayfs support ...
<ogra_> we could build an autopilot img along with the rootfs and just mount the overlay to have everything available
<popey> didrocks: 141 is good
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> ogra_: promoting?
<ogra_> didrocks, dont you want to wait until utah is done ?
<ogra_> the dashboard doesnt even show half the tests yet
<didrocks> ogra_: oh sorry, I saw it done, yeah yeah, you're right
<didrocks> ogra_: I was on 140
 * popey tickles didrocks 
<didrocks> popey: in meeting
<didrocks> sil2100: please get image 141 promoted if test results are good
<didrocks> then publish everything we prepare
<didrocks> and add the new requests to the list
<didrocks> thanks!
<robru> sil2100, time for a trivial review? https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro-config/fix-friends-packages/+merge/202513
<sil2100> robru: sure, let me take a look
<sil2100> robru: approved!
<sil2100> robru, cyphermox, kenvandine: just in case so that you know - cu2d is still in manual mode (all job is disabled), so if you have any releases you want to do, remember to run the builds of components before testing
<sil2100> (if the PPA is not up-to-date)
<robru> sil2100, ok, thanks
<kenvandine> thx
<sil2100> Are we there yet? (with the test results ;p)
<dobey> Mirv: where is ubuntuone-credentials failing to build in a PPA against qt 5.2 from a recipe?
<sil2100> Modem restart, brb
<dobey> Mirv: your recipe is wrong and has nothing to do with native versions or split mode
<dobey> Mirv: and why the heck are you adding an epoch to the version?!
<dobey> to all the versions even
<plars> ogra_: the security test results haven't shown up yet, but all tests passed on mako
<ogra_> great ... and maguro doesnt look worse than last time i reloaded :)
<sil2100> ogra_: ...promotion? ;)
<ogra_> stop being pushy !
<ogra_> :P
 * ogra_ is on it 
<ogra_> :)
<plars> at this point, it's not possible for the ci results on maguro for 141 to be worse than the ones for 140
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> === Image 141 promoted ===
<ogra_> happy upgrading
<didrocks> ogra_: \o/
<didrocks> was about to say it :)
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm jumping out now to the store, but I'll publish some of my packages once back :)
<didrocks> sil2100: great, enjoy! :)
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> if i start an app the toolbar comes up empty here
<ogra_> (webapp)
<ogra_> popey, ^^
<ogra_> native seems fine
 * popey looks
<popey> +1
<davmor2> ogra_: you are doing it wrong you are meant to find the faults before we promote them ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, nah, you are :P
<davmor2> ogra_: I'd need more time to find all the faults
 * ogra_ was wrangling with other stuff on his dev phone today, i couldnt flash 
<ogra_> so i didnt see 141 before it arrived on my stable phone
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: oddly if you open the amazon app.  Click on an image so there is a page to go back to.  Pull up the hud there is a back option there the toolbar then shows a faded back button
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i use that all the time in the G+ app
<ogra_> since the maintainer is to lazy to add a toolbar back button :P
 * ogra_ looks at xnox 
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah but g+ isn't using the webapps and ubuntu mobile naming anyway
<davmor2> ogra_: oh interesting it looks likt this might be an issue with the webapp not being a page now maybe?
<xnox> ogra_: yeah, i haven't touched my webapps since i've uploaded them. and am not on top of latest webappy developments.
<ogra_> davmor2, could be
<sil2100> kenvandine: are you around for some packaging ACKs?
<sil2100> cyphermox: or maybe you are around for some packaging ACKs?
<cyphermox> yes of course
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> cyphermox: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity8/job/cu2d-unity8-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scopes-api_0.2.0+14.04.20140120-0ubuntu1.diff and http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity8/job/cu2d-unity8-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scopes-shell_0.2.0+14.04.20140120-0ubuntu1.diff for starters
<sil2100> Thank you!
<veebers> Is there anyone available here that is able to help with any self-service CITrain issues?
<veebers> sil2100: potentially you? ^
<cyphermox> sil2100: I'm still looking at it, the diff is huge.
<cyphermox> sil2100: yeah, all good.
<sil2100> cyphermox: thanks!
<sil2100> veebers: hmm... I'm near my EOD, and the feature is still new, but what's up?
<veebers> sil2100: awesome cheers :-) I'm trying to do the 'Build' step with a silo that didrocks provided for me, but the jenkins job is throwing an error and I'm not sure if it's canonistack/network issues or jenkins job issue or something on my end (But, it's just an MR right?)
<veebers> sil2100: http://162.213.35.73/job/landing-002-1-build/
<sil2100> veebers: indeed it looks to me like a hm, network issue
<veebers> sil2100: ok, well at least I'm not doing anything dumb :-) I'll try again later
<sil2100> Ok, it's almost midnight here, so see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-01-22
<Mirv> dobey: ah, because of the {debupstream} not working with native packages? there's an error with the source package building
<Mirv> dobey: it just didn't occur to me since the other ~75 packages happen not be native packages and build fine
<Mirv> dobey: epoch is because Qt 5.2 has libqt5core5 -> libqt5core5a transition, and any archive version that would temporarily be of higher version than the PPA version breaks updates. so epoch is the easiest way to ensure that if you try the PPA, you get the packages from there in any situation.
<didrocks> sil2100: the 0replaceme that were not replaced are per arch symbol files, right?
<didrocks> or were :p
<sil2100> didrocks: hi! This time they were from what I saw ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: ah!
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, per-arch when it was then no
<sil2100> didrocks: when there is one .symbols file then it worked fine, but indeed .symbols.arch were missed ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, I know why, fixed, not deployed yet, let me write a test :p
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. you saw those strange errors in CITrain? They look like network errors
<ogra_> bah, 2 new crachers in 142
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, canonistack seems to have issues since yesterday
<ogra_> *crashers
<cjwatson> there was a datacentre issue a couple of hours ago
<ogra_> well, i wouldnt expect that to produce .crash files during tests ;)
<didrocks> cjwatson: couple of hours or more? the issue started yesterday midday (I noticed it at 4PM UTC)
<didrocks> ogra_: we are discussing about something else…
<ogra_> oh
<cjwatson> no, about 1h30m to about 1h15m ago
<ogra_> yes, sorry, just saw the backlog
<sil2100> didrocks, cjwatson: veebers noticed a problem yesterday late evening, so like 13 hours ago
<cjwatson> ok, nothing I know about then
<didrocks> sil2100: well, I told it to veebers 16h ago, so yeah ;)
<davmor2> popey: can you try something really quick for me.  Send a message that say "the number you need is 0201234567" and let me know if the number is sent or stays on your page to be sent as a separate text ta
<popey> davmor2: send from ubuntu touch?
<davmor2> popey: yeap
<popey> ok
<popey> works fine as expected
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-01-22-094121.png
<davmor2> popey: thanks mine sent the text but not the number I had to send it separate
<davmor2> :)
<popey> http://imgur.com/g2YqLxT
<davmor2> popey: thanks I just wanted to see if it was confirm able :)
<popey> can you confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/+bug/1271450 while you're at it?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1271450 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "Duration resets if you swipe away from dialer during a call" [Undecided,New]
 * popey twitches every time he sees "dialer" instead of "dialler" ☹
<ogra_> brits
<ogra_> ...
<popey> heh
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, the ubuntu-keyboard looks ok from what I see - let me publish it, you can merge the seed change ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: of course, a packaging ACK is in need: .
<sil2100> http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Services/job/cu2d-services-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-keyboard_0.99.trunk.phablet2+14.04.20140121-0ubuntu1.diff
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> popey: I can when I'm at work proper this was just something I would of forgotten :)
<davmor2> popey: did you see this by the way http://thisisnthappiness.com/post/74108351942/lego-escher
<popey> ya
<didrocks> sil2100: I would like an additional "," in the end of the deps
<didrocks> sil2100: in a following up MP
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, you didn't get the dep on ubuntu-keyboard = source:vesrion?
<didrocks> the rest is fine
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, I didn't, since previously all the -lang packages were of architecture 'any', so I couldn't add a hard = dep
<sil2100> Now I see I can do it nicely
<sil2100> *were=were not of
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, I won't block on this, just do a followup MP
<sil2100> didrocks: and things were non binNMUable
<sil2100> didrocks: ok
<sil2100> didrocks: the workaround seems to work, tested with imdb
<didrocks> great!
<sil2100> didrocks: should I top-approve?
<didrocks> sil2100: please do
 * sil2100 is waiting for it go be merged so he can press the build button
<davmor2> popey: confirmed, also the dialer app doesn't come back on the right page either
<popey> ta
 * sil2100 reruns the stack
<popey> davmor2: yeah, separate bug. thought i filed that months back
<davmor2> popey: do you happen to have the bug number
<davmor2> popey: and it looks like the issue with the number is because I enable the autocomplete on the keyboard
<davmor2> didrocks: who is the best person to talk to about the osk?
<didrocks> davmor2: bill's team
<davmor2> didrocks: thanks
<davmor2> didrocks, ogra_, popey: can I get a confirmation on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1271494
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1271494 in ubuntu-keyboard "OSK sms doesn't send the last word if autocomplete is turned on" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> davmor2, i dont get any autocompletion in german ...
<ogra_> (on 141)
<ogra_> heh, and keyboard sounds still come out with a 0.5 sec delay if you enable them
<davmor2> ogra_: foreigners and there dodgy keyboard layouts ;)
<ogra_> well, the layout was defaulting to "Dansk"
<ogra_> i had to switch it
<davmor2> ogra_: nevermind then.  I assume that is a separate bug all together then maybe?
<ogra_> well, i'll wait tim the new kbd stuff landed later today
<xnox> davmor2: i can understand the foreign keyboard, UK layout however....
<davmor2> xnox: It's a classic :P
<popey> davmor2: confirmewd
<davmor2> popey: man you are slowly turning into a cat adding mewd randomly to words ;)
<davmor2> popey: thanks though :)
<didrocks> ogra_: uploaded ubuntu-touch-meta. As soon as it's in the release pocket, let's kick an image
<ogra_> ok
<sil2100> libusermetrics accepted
<didrocks> sil2100: great! :)
<didrocks> they will be blocked in proposed, but no big deal
<sil2100> ;p Sorry for the mix-ups again!
<didrocks> no worry, I told the wrong component, I'll check again last time I harass people :)
<davmor2> hmm popey another one to try, dial out to a number but don't answer it.  cover over the proximity sensor does the screen blank?  Answer the call try again :)
<popey> davmor2: works as expected
<davmor2> popey: so while the phone is ringing out the screenvlanks for you?
<popey> yes
<didrocks> davmor2: popey: keep some testing cycle once we kick the next image please :)
<popey> ya
<davmor2> popey: ah I see what it is.  It is just the period between the first ring on the mobile and the other phone ringing, once the other phone is ringing it works
<davmor2> popey: thanks :)
<davmor2> didrocks: I'm not test this is just stuff I'm finding from having the n4 and it not dying every 2 second :)
<didrocks> davmor2: keep some bug finding foo though, you will need it for next image that we hope to promote :)
<davmor2> didrocks indeed :)
<dobey> Mirv: the problem is the "-0" in the recipe
<davmor2> didrocks: when is the new image likely to land?
<didrocks> davmor2: an hour after it will start building :p
<didrocks> davmor2: I hope that will be in the next minutes, ubuntu-touch-meta is transitionning
<davmor2> didrocks: ah that's fine.  I'll just work on a couple of smaller things then till it lands
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<didrocks> davmor2: ogra_: popey: image kicked
<ogra_> poor image
<cjwatson> so, I've lost track - are core-dev landings that affect touch now on the basis of "make sure you've done proper testing in the emulator" or do they still require the landing spreadsheet stuff?
<davmor2> didrocks: thanks
<fginther> morning
<cjwatson> I have a bunch of click changes I'd like to land at some point before proton decay kicks in :)
<dobey> Mirv: also, this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-update-manager/+bug/1271172/comments/2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1271172 in click-update-manager (Ubuntu) "click-update-manager fails to run tests against Qt 5.2, use QT_QPA_PLATFORM=minimal" [High,In progress]
<kalikiana> are you positive minimal will help? I'm just right now solving one which breaks with 5.2 because it's using minimal
<popey> didrocks: more interesting would be when it's available for update - stabbing "Retry" on the phone gets old quickly ☻
<kalikiana> Mirv: question: does quantal get the same qt build as other distros? I'm getting a GLX crash from Jenkins that passes with 5.2 amd64 and everything except quantal http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/u1db-qt-quantal-amd64-ci/26/console
<popey> ooh, i could cron "adb shell system-image-cli -n" to check for updates
<kalikiana> Mirv: sorry, s/distros/series/
<dobey> kalikiana: i have no idea. the bug report doesn't say anything about the problem, so i don't understand the problem, or why the suggested fix would resolve it.
<kalikiana> dobey: it's possible that minimal ends up "hiding" the problem, whatever exactly goes wrong may not be reached at all; I use xvfb more recently because it's much closer to normal behavior
<kalikiana> at least that's true for most of the ui toolkit tests
<dobey> kalikiana: yeah xvfb is something i used pretty much everywhere for tests that need a DISPLAY
<dobey> kalikiana: my main complaint is that the bug that was filed, doesn't actually say anything.
<kalikiana> yeah. it's a one-liner that in truth is a huge change with no explanation
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/dee-qt/add_cpp_symbols/+merge/202679 <- could you take a look and say if it's ok like this?
<sil2100> didrocks: (I could use 0replaceme instead of a hard version, but I actually wanted to include the previous version for the symbols)
<balloons> sergiusens, can you land clock? https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-testtimer-tests/+merge/202132
<sergiusens> balloons, ack
<sergiusens> didrocks, did you get a chance to daily release phablet tools yestarday?
<sergiusens> or autopilot?
<kenvandine> sil2100, you have an old approved unmerged branch for cu2d-config https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/new_extras_media/+merge/201196
<kenvandine> guess it never got top approved...
<sil2100> Crap...
<sil2100> I think I redeployed that? Let's try merging it in - if there are conflicts then we drop it
<sil2100> kenvandine: btw. can you ACK this packaging change? http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_process-cpp_0.0.1+14.04.20140122-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> didrocks: or you maybe? :) ^
<kenvandine> sil2100, ugh... symbols file in cpp!
<sil2100> kenvandine: yes! We want this, since otherwise we had to rebuild every rdep when dee-qt was released ;)
<sil2100> Even though the ABI did not change
<kenvandine> ok, as long as that is intentional
<kenvandine> it looks ok to me
<sil2100> kenvandine: yes, I even added the nice (c++) notation ;D
<kenvandine> "nice" :-p
<sil2100> kenvandine: ah, actually, scratch my previous statement about dee-qt (mixed up releases, hoho) - but with process-cpp it's required sadly anyway, and there are some arch-dependend differences between symbols
<sil2100> kenvandine: and since during MIR review we've been asked to merge all those to one symbols files, this is the cute end-result ;)
<davmor2> popey: I just threw this together I don't know if it will work yet :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6797758/
<popey> heh
<popey> I'm just doing watch -d -n 60 "adb shell system-image-cli -n"
<popey> which now tells me "Upgrade path is 143" - so that works ㋛
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so matthias says that properties-cpp needs to be required by some package to get MIRed, but he +1'ed it already - so, can I publish dbus-cpp now? :)
<sil2100> retoaded: hi! Was q-jenkins restarted?
<retoaded> sil2100, by accident yes. I am to blame.
<davmor2> popey: D'oh forgot to add the command to check again after the time.sleep(60) so now it works :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6797837/  incase you want to use that instead :)
<popey> nice!
<davmor2> popey: I might add some print commands to it, so you know what is happening :)
<popey> didrocks: OSK is busted in 143
<popey> trying to type a text message and it's not bringing up the OSK
<popey> went to browser to confirm, tapped on google search field, and osk wont come up there either
<popey> now, oddly my phone is flip-floppying between message and browser
<popey> indeed, it seems to flick between whatever app you have open and are trying to bring up the OSX and the last app you used
 * popey reboots
<didrocks> popey: nooooooooooooo
<didrocks> bfiller: ^
<sergiusens> popey, did you run ap tests?
<sergiusens> some tests annoyingly stop the maliit service
<popey> no
<didrocks> sil2100: keyboard was fine for you, can  you see what popey told
<didrocks> sil2100: on dbus-ccp, yeah
 * popey is on a hangout now.. 
 * popey uploads video to youtube
<bfiller> didrocks: I just flashed trusty-proposed but got 142
<bfiller> is 143 available now?
<didrocks> bfiller: yeah, from 30 minutes ago
<bfiller> didrocks: I will reflash and try it
<didrocks> bfiller: let's see if it's a random issue, I didn't flash yet (just back from exercise)
<didrocks> and needs shower but IRC is like christmas :)
<bfiller> :)
<bfiller> popey: is ubuntu-keyboard-english installed?
<popey> yes
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjXGjl8IVwA
<didrocks> bfiller: I seeded your branch, so we should have all of them
<popey> video showing it
<bfiller> ok
<didrocks> ogra_: can you kick your script?
<ogra_> my script ?
<didrocks> (we don't have the package diff for today)
<didrocks> oh, 22.1
<didrocks> hum http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140122.1.changes
<ogra_> yeah
<didrocks> I don't see -touch-meta or keyboard
<didrocks> 22.1 is 22
<didrocks> ogra_: you are buggy! :)
<bfiller> popey: ps auwx | grep maliit
<ogra_> 22 is from 4am UTC
<bfiller> appears it's not running
<ogra_> 22.1 is from 15:15 UTC
<ogra_> didrocks, looka all correct to me
<ogra_> *looks
<didrocks> ogra_: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140122.changes and http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140122.1.changes are the same here
<ogra_> oh, hmm
<popey> phablet   4440  0.0  0.4  62740  9028 ?        Ssl  16:03   0:00 maliit-server
<popey> bfiller: ^^
<bfiller> popey:  would you mind trying this: 1) stop maliit-server 2)export MALIIT_DEBUG=true 3)maliit-server and pastebin the result
<popey> k
<popey> hmm, phone wedged after I did that and tried to unlock phone
 * popey reboots and starts again
<bfiller> popey: that happens some time, not sure why
<bfiller> popey: if you're going to reboot, try first running the messaging app not browser. think there might be a bug with the webbview that might cause osk to get screwed up
<popey> ok
<davmor2> bfiller: also not sure if you have seen this yet https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1271494 I notice this, this morning
<bfiller> I'm flashing now
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1271494 in ubuntu-keyboard "OSK sms doesn't send the last word if autocomplete is turned on" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ maliit-server
<popey> WARNING: virtual void MaliitKeyboard::Logic::WordEngine::setWordPredictionEnabled(bool) No backend available, cannot enable word engine!
<popey> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<bfiller> popey: yikes
<bfiller> popey: dpkg -l | grep ubuntu-keyboard
<bfiller> davmor2: yes, known issue
<dholbach> hiya
<popey> bfiller: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6797973/
<dholbach> can somebody let me know how we could get lp:click-reviewers-tools auto-landed?
<popey> bfiller: (sorry for slow responses, on a hangout atm)
<dholbach> popey, where 'atm' means 'all the time', right? :)
<bfiller> popey: that looks right, how about these: 1)gsettings get com.canonical.keyboard.maliit enabled-languages 2)gsettings get com.canonical.keyboard.maliit active-language
<bfiller> popey: when you have time
<popey> @as []
<popey> 'en'
<bfiller> popey: all looks right, I'll dig in after flashing complete
<popey> k
<ogra_> didrocks, fixed
<ogra_> didrocks, hmm
<didrocks> ogra_: I prefer that diff :p
<ogra_> didrocks, well, it seems to have been caused by 22.1 appearing and disappearing randomly on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/
<didrocks> not sure why libhunspell-1.3-0 is dropped though
<didrocks> ogra_: urgh? that may explains why bfiller didn't see it first
<didrocks> blinking image? :p
<ogra_> i can reload that page and the dir only shows up every 10th reload here
<cjwatson> which probably means mirrors are out of sync
<cjwatson> "host cdimage.ubuntu.com" returns four hits from here
<bfiller> popey: try installing libhunspell-1.3-0
<bfiller> popey: and restarting maliit
<popey> k
<davmor2> popey: meh http://paste.ubuntu.com/6798005/ got there in the end I didn't know about the hidden bits on the returned str so now it works :)
<ogra_> cjwatson, weird, that should be in place since a while already
<ogra_> i know that behavior when it is freshly synced
<cjwatson> it might happen if the actual list of cdimage mirrors doesn't match what nusakan is triggering; or perhaps a sync failure
<ogra_> well, i'm in meetings for the nextz 1.5h ... if it still happens after that i'll dig deeper (or have someone dig)
<popey> bfiller: same
<bfiller> popey: k
<ogra_> didrocks, ugh, the tarball grew by another 20M
<ogra_> (and so did the zip too)
<didrocks> ogra_: hunspell-* ?
<ogra_> likely
<didrocks> ogra_: this time, it's for a feature at least ;)
<ogra_> our limit is at 500M
<didrocks> ogra_: but we'll need to have that on demand
<ogra_> we're getting pretty close at that pace
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> first goal would be autopilot I think
<bfiller> ogra_: no doubt the hunspell stuff added a lot
<ogra_> 441M currently ... at beginning of trusty we were over 100M smaller
<ogra_> didrocks, definitely
<bfiller> didrocks: wondering if the keyboard issue is same that sil2100 was seeing with the crash yesterday. maybe the rebuild with arch "any" did not solve the problem
<didrocks> bfiller: I thought it was fixed for him? can you explain the issue? (arch:all/any is only if you shipped some arch-dependant files)
<davmor2> bfiller: adb shell ps aux | grep maliit is returning nothing on my maguro with the same build as popey
<bfiller> didrocks: ubuntu-keyboard-<lang> are plugins that generate and install .so files. they were incorrectly set to use "all" and we changed them to "any" so it would generate platform specific files
<bfiller> platform specific debs that is
<didrocks> bfiller: ah ok, so makes sense, yeah, can't be the same crash
<bfiller> didrocks: my downloading taking years (: once I get it installed I can dive deeper
<didrocks> bfiller: you have predictive text enabled?
<bfiller> didrocks: should be off by default
<didrocks> popey: is it on for you? ^
<bfiller> but have tried it both ways
<didrocks> (seeing the paste he had)
<didrocks> ah ok
<didrocks> bfiller: I'll flash as soon as I finished something with IS
<popey> didrocks: i enabled it
<didrocks> popey: can you try without it?
<popey> ya
<bfiller> popey: try disabling auto correct and spell checking
<bfiller> popey: gsettings set com.canonical.keyboard.maliit spell-checking false
<davmor2> bfiller: however I do see this _usr_bin_maliit-server.32011.crash
<bfiller> popey: others you can disable through the settings
<popey> no difference
<davmor2> bfiller: for me auto correction and word suggestions are both disabled
<davmor2> popey: do you have a crash file in /var/crash?
<bfiller> davmor2: try 1) ulimit -c unlimited 2) maliit-server 3) gdb /usr/bin/maliit-server 4) when in gdb run "bt"
<popey> -rw-r-----  1 phablet whoopsie 2.5M Jan 22 15:31 _usr_bin_maliit-server.32011.crash
<bfiller> popey: is hunspell-en-us installed?
<popey> bfiller: yes
<bfiller> davmor2: oops sorry "gdb /usr/bin/maliit-server core"
<davmor2> bfiller: root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ulimit -c unlimited
<davmor2> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# maliit-server
<davmor2> FATAL: QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display
<davmor2> Aborted (core dumped)
<bfiller> davmor2: don't run it as root
<bfiller> davmor2: as user phablet
<popey> sudo -u phablet -i
<davmor2> bfiller: no worries will do
<davmor2> popey: yeah thanks
<davmor2> and phone dies
<davmor2> reboot
<davmor2> bfiller: phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ulimit -c unlimited
<davmor2> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ maliit-server
<davmor2> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<bfiller> davmor2: now you should have a file called "core" in that directory
<bfiller> davmor2: so run "gdb /usr/bin/maliit-server core"
<bfiller> then type "bt" once gdb comes up
<davmor2> bfiller: there is :)
<bfiller> then pastebin the output
<bfiller> that gets a backtrace
<davmor2> bfiller: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6798139/
<bfiller> davmor2: thanks!
<bfiller> didrocks: this looks like the same stack trace we were seeing yesterday before changing the arch - so i guess changing the arch didn't solve that problem (:
<bfiller> I need to dig deeper to figure out what's going on..
<didrocks> bfiller: hum, well, the arch was truly a pb on itself
<bfiller> didrocks: for sure
<didrocks> bfiller: ok, can we decide like we revert in a couple of hours if you can't find it out? (so that tomorrow morning image is promotable)?
<didrocks> this will give you more time as well
<didrocks> (a couple of hours should be enough to decide it's trivial or not to fix)
<bfiller> didrocks: sure
<didrocks> thanks bfiller
<bfiller> didrocks: what is really weird is it works fine when installing the packages from jenkins or building it direclty on the device
<didrocks> bfiller: if I'm not around, please ensure cyphermox/robru/kenvandine are aware
<didrocks> I'll tell them
<bfiller> didrocks: so I'm a bit confused
<didrocks> bfiller: yeah, at least, you have the -dbgsym from this build
<didrocks> in case it's a virtualized vs non virtualized issue
<bfiller> didrocks: oh really?
<bfiller> didrocks: how do I install the -dbgsym packages?
<didrocks> bfiller: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Debug_Symbol_Packages, see from 2.
<bfiller> k
<didrocks> bfiller: just add the ddebs.ubuntu.com repo
<didrocks> then each binary package has a -dbgsym corresponding one
<bfiller> great
<didrocks> (if it ships code)
<ogra_> didrocks, seems there was a hung rsync process on cdimage so that caused the 20140122.1 dir to randomly apprea/disapper depending if you had the luck to hit the right server or not
<ogra_> IS killed and restarted it, so the changelogs should functioon fine again now
<bfiller> didrocks: if we need to revert it would be to the last know good version of ubuntu-keyboard and the seed as well I suppose
<ogra_> yup
<didrocks> bfiller: oh sure, we always revert to latest published version (so yeah, with the seed change)
<bfiller> hope i can figure it out to avoid this
<didrocks> keep us posted (and good luck!)
<bfiller> didrocks: where do I find the build logs for ubuntu-keyboard*? is it from the ppa page or built somehwere else?
<didrocks> bfiller: yeah, one sec
<didrocks> bfiller: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/5485361
<didrocks> for the armhf build
<bfiller> didrocks: ty
<didrocks> (see buildlog)
<didrocks> yw
<sil2100> didrocks, kenvandine, cyphermox: can any of you do a packaging ACK of http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_dbus-cpp_1.0.0+14.04.20140122-0ubuntu1.diff ?
<kenvandine> sil2100, i see lots of 0replaceme in the symbols file
<kenvandine> those should have been rewritten...
<sil2100> kenvandine: ahhh, right... it's a bug that didrocks noticed last time even, I thought it's fixed - but it might not have been
<kenvandine> so that's a NACK :)
<kenvandine> sorry
<sil2100> kenvandine: actually, I would even do it differently, as I did with process-cpp - then it all should be ok ;)
<sil2100> kenvandine: let me correct it
<sil2100> kenvandine: can I poke you once I fix this ;) ?
<kenvandine> sure
<popey> bfiller: fwiw I just clean flashed 143 and its broken, so not something to do with my user/settings
<bfiller> popey: I know, seeing same problem and trying to debug
<popey> kk
<davmor2> popey: I thought I'd do it right http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davmor2/+junk/is_there_an_update :)
<sil2100> popey, bfiller, didrocks: maybe one of the plugins is somehow breaking things? Since I just noticed that the difference between my system and popey's is that I only have -english installed
<sil2100> Without the other packages
<sil2100> I'll try installing all of them
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, try that, and then, remove one by one
<bfiller> sil2100: and it works for you with just english installed?
<kenvandine> i just updated to 143 and get no OSK
<didrocks> bfiller: he has image #142 + those packages
<sil2100> bfiller: it works fine here, not sure why yet...
<didrocks> kenvandine: see discussions ^
<kenvandine> yeah
<sil2100> bfiller: I have #142 with OSK updated
<kenvandine> i was just confirming
<didrocks> ah ;)
<bfiller> sil2100: interesting
<didrocks> yeah :)
<didrocks> sil2100: I don't see the browser fix in http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140122.1.changes
<didrocks> sil2100: stuck in proposed, can you look why?
<sil2100> didrocks: looking
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, release freeze?
<didrocks> sil2100: well, logs will tell you
<sil2100> Ah, right, shit, forgot - it happened already in the past
<didrocks> it's seeded by default?
<didrocks> seeded by ubuntu
<sil2100> Yes... it was the "?" I had last time when we wanted to release UITK - it seems webbrowser-app is seeded or pulled in by something
<ogra_> didrocks, seeded in desktop
<sil2100> geh, forgot about this
<ogra_> didrocks, alpha2 freeze
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, saw it, weird that it's seeded, that would need investigation
<sil2100> bfiller: hm, installed all the -lang packages and it still works here
<sil2100> But maybe that's because of some config I have?
<didrocks> sil2100: mind looking? and talk with the release team about it to unblock if possible?
<sil2100> didrocks: sure, doing that now
<ogra_> didrocks, its a requirement for webapps
<ogra_> was seeded quite a while ago
<ogra_> robru should know more
<didrocks> oh right
<bfiller> sil2100: it's strange, from the stacktrace it appears the language plugin is not getting loaded correctly and it's null
<didrocks> sil2100: forgot about it, I remember the webapps story
<didrocks> that we don't use
<didrocks> sil2100: just try to unblock it if possible, talk about the minimal change to the release team
<robru> ogra_, what do I know?
<ogra_> rorwhy webbrowser-app was seeded :)
<ogra_> you were the driver iirc
<robru> ogra_, oh yeah, it's the basis for the webapp container for the phone, and soon the desktop
<ogra_> tell didrocks :)
<robru> didrocks, ^
<didrocks> yeah, remember now
<ogra_> old man getting old ;)
<didrocks> but it's not used (yet)
 * sil2100 remembers something as well, with the risky change in webapps he was asking to not have
<sil2100> I remember even poking David about it
<sil2100> But I have problems with memory!
<sil2100> popey: not sure if you did this already, but did you check those two gsettings variables on your phone? :
<popey> sil2100: yes, but mine is now wiped
<sil2100> popey: that's the thing, since maybe because sometime in the past I set those variables and because of that it works?
<popey> nguages@ubuntu-phablet:~$ gsettings get com.canonical.keyboard.maliit enabled-la
<popey> @as []
<popey> guageet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ gsettings get com.canonical.keyboard.maliit active-lan
<popey> 'en'
<popey> thats on a clean phone
<sil2100> hm, looks the same as here
<sil2100> Ok, neverming
<sil2100> *nevermind
<robru> fginther, when you're back: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/webapps-applications-trusty-armhf-ci/5/console looks like an infrastructural failure from https://code.launchpad.net/~justinmcp/webapps-applications/node-validation/+merge/199213
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<plars> didrocks: I know it's already known to be bad, but the results on 143 are shaping up to be pretty ugly so far: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/
<didrocks> plars: well, expected with the keyboard issue
<plars> yep
<robru> fginther, false alarm, seems working now
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, Laney said webbrowser-app is done to be unblocked ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent!
 * sil2100 is still fixing symbols for dbus-cpp
<kenvandine> bfiller,  i have a stacktrace
<bfiller> kenvandine: I do as well
<bfiller> kenvandine: for some reason d->languagePlugin is null in wordengine.cpp
<bfiller> shouldn't be
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<cwayne> plars, hi, could you please re-kick the 143 build for touch_custom?
<plars> cwayne: will do
<cwayne> plars, thank you sir
<plars> cwayne: that image is known to have a lot of problems though
<plars> cwayne: see didrocks's email
<cwayne> plars, i know, but i figured it'd be good to have it at least not at 0% :)
<sil2100> cyphermox, kenvandine: could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/dbus-cpp/merge_symbols/+merge/202736 ? This should fix the 0replaceme problem earlier, and we don't duplicate symbol data now
<sil2100> cyphermox, kenvandine: thanks and see you tomorrow!
<balloons> sergiusens, did clock land?
<kenvandine> bfiller_afk, i have a fix for the keyboard
<kenvandine> bfiller_afk, it's failing because of missing depends
<kenvandine> the plugins need shlibs:Depends
<ogra_> whee
 * ogra_ senses another 50M added to the image :P
<kenvandine> they got removed in the latest image :)
<kenvandine> but added a bunch of other stuff
<kenvandine> libhunspell-1.3-0 and libpresage1
<ogra_> ah, then it is only a few libs
<kenvandine> the keyboard plugins are all linked with those
<kenvandine> but no depends
<kenvandine> because they didn't have shlibs:Depends
<ogra_> yeah
 * kenvandine has a branch
<bfiller> kenvandine: really? you rock
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> i'll propose it in a moment
<kenvandine> just testing the shlibs
<kenvandine> woot, fixed
<bfiller> kenvandine: what missing packages do I need to install on my device to make it work on 143?
<kenvandine>  libhunspell-1.3-0 and libpresage1
<kenvandine> bfiller, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-keyboard/shlibs/+merge/202746
<bfiller> kenvandine: hmmn, they are already installed in the image
<kenvandine> not according to the changes file
<kenvandine> they got removed
<kenvandine> and i didn't have them
<kenvandine> bfiller,  do this
<kenvandine> edit /usr/share/upstart/sessions/maliit-server.conf
<popey> yeah, both are missing on my 143 phone
<kenvandine> adding this
<kenvandine> env QT_DEBUG_PLUGINS=1
<bfiller> kenvandine: actually maybe they got installed when I was doing some testing
<kenvandine> then stop maliit-server
<kenvandine> start maliit-server
<kenvandine> and look at the log in ~/.cache/upstart/
<bfiller> popey: if you install both does keyboard work for you?
<kenvandine> that's how i found the problem
<popey> one mo
<kenvandine> it was spewing failing to load libpresage.so.1 errors
<kenvandine> etc
<bfiller> that's definitely it then
<kenvandine> i installed those 2 packages and restarted
<kenvandine> worked
<bfiller> kenvandine: just happroved the MR
<kenvandine> the real problem is all those new binary packages for the plugins didn't have shlibs:Depends
<kenvandine> cool
<popey> hah, can't install because i can't get on the wifi, because I can't type the wifi key ☻
<kenvandine> hahaha
<kenvandine> poor popey :)
 * popey tries phablet-network
<bfiller> kenvandine: tmoenicke didn't know packaging at all - and my bad for not noticing..
<kenvandine> this is something pretty easy to miss
<kenvandine> someone on the landing team had to review the packaging changes to before publishing
<kenvandine> but so easy to miss this
<kenvandine> bfiller, i'm adding it to the landing plan
<popey> confirmed, works after installing those two bfiller
<kenvandine> bfiller, was there a bug filed for this?
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-01-22-203944.png
<popey> i didnt, don't recall seeing one
<bfiller> popey: nice
<bfiller> kenvandine: don't think so
<sergiusens> balloons, I added for popey to review a couple of hours ago or less
<popey> sergiusens: balloons i approved a few mins back
<mterry> I have some minor changes to the mount flags for /var/lib/lightdm used in lxc-android-config.  Is there a pending upload I can squeeze them into?
<balloons> ty popey and sergiusens
<kenvandine> robru, i added the keyboard fix to the landing plan and assigned it to you, since the fix was from me :)
<sergiusens> popey, just saw your update on #ubuntu-touch :-)
<kenvandine> robru, should be real easy to verify the fix and the current image is really broken
<kenvandine> so low risk
<kenvandine> but critical to get in
<sergiusens> kenvandine, hey, I added 3 items to the landing asks, what happens next?
<kenvandine> someone will review it and get it in the landing plan
<kenvandine> make sure you include the status
<kenvandine> for example, if it's already landed in trunk state that
<mterry> fginther, I want to land this minor lxc-android-config change: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6799380/     What is the process for lxc-android-config changes?
<fginther> rsalveti, can you direct mterry on how to change lxc-android-config? ^
 * mterry can upload, just not sure if this is a landing ask or a simple review or what
<fginther> mterry, I'm not sure on that, this is outside the typical projects I deal with.
<mterry> me too
<mterry> it isn't in bzr, so I figure it's got its own process
<fginther> sergiusens, can you possibly answer mterry's question regarding lxc-android-config?
<sergiusens> mterry, bzr branch ubuntu:lxc-android-config ; you can pester ogra_ for proper daily release ;-)
<sergiusens> mterry, in other words, direct upload
<mterry> sergiusens, sure, OK
<robru> kenvandine, I'm just about to break for lunch but I can start on that first thing after I get back
<robru> kenvandine, where's your fix? I don't see it in trunk
<kenvandine> robru, cool, when it's merged i'll kick off a build
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-keyboard/shlibs/+merge/202746
<robru> kenvandine, ok thanks
<rsalveti> mterry: yeah, direct upload
<kenvandine> robru, keyboard fix is merged, building now
<robru> kenvandine, excellent thanks. i just finished flashing my device to latest so it's a good timing ;-)
<kenvandine> yeah... latest is pretty broken :)
<robru> kenvandine, so far in latest image i see no keyboard coming up at all... is that the expected brokenness?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> that's what my branch fixed
<robru> kenvandine, ok good, will be easy to know if the fix works then ;-)
<kenvandine> yup :)
<kenvandine> robru, ppa build is done, cu2d hasn't figured it out yet though
<kenvandine> i gotta run
<kenvandine> if you get it published i can do an image build later once it get promoted to release
<kenvandine> robru, ok, the publish job is ready, i've checked the diff and i'm happy with it
<kenvandine> robru, so if you test the fix, publish it please
<robru> kenvandine, ok will do
<kenvandine> robru, thx
<robru> kenvandine, ok publishing now
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<robru> kenvandine, ogra_, or whoever: ubuntu-keyboard fix landed in archive, please kick an image build
<popey> robru: probably not worth it, the cron job kicks in in ~3-4 hours.
<popey> ?
<asac> popey: robru: is this a fix for a promotion blocker? is that the "last" blocker?
<asac> if so, i wouldn't wait
<asac> every minute we might get another regression from somewhere :)
<asac> kenvandine: ^
 * asac off
<popey> fair enough.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-01-23
<robru> popey, asac: whoops, sorry I stepped out after sending that message. yep, it's the fix for the horribly broken keyboard brokenness. i would have recommended kicking the build at the time.
<Mirv> dobey: yep, I removed the -0 and used {debversion} instead
<Mirv> dobey: sorry for the click-update-manager omission, I tried to get as many packages fixed as possible but that bug report was left really lacking...
<Mirv> kalikiana: quantal is quite identical in versions to precise and raring. but I wouldn't worry too much about quantal anymore if everything else works.
<Mirv> kalikiana: raring is end of life by the coming weekend. while quantal continues to be supported for three more months, I believe I won't be asked to build Qt 5.2 against it. although Zoltan can probably check the PPA usage numbers to make sure if there are any quantal users left or not.
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<Mirv> is it enough to give cat pictures to ogra to start image building related preparations so that we'd have essentially http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/qt-5.2 ?
<Mirv> I'm not sure if it's possible to directly build it yet, but it might be with a couple of small tweaks at least soon
<Mirv> the image would be same as current trusty but with ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta2 enabled
<ogra_> Mirv, the builds require the packages in the archive currently
<ogra_> we dropped all PPA support
* barjavel.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<ogra_> Mirv, i'm working on a tool to do local builds ... but that has no PPA support either yet and will only produce cdimage like images (not system-image)
<ogra_> (PPA support for that one is planned though)
<Mirv> ogra_: hmm. ok, well we'd definitely need it because one requirement for getting Qt 5.2 to archives is that it's validated by image testing.
<Mirv> ie that we get similar nice looking green rows
<Mirv> manual local builds uploaded to somewhere and then having that used as a basis for the AP tests runs would work too
<Mirv> everything manually possible as well of course, but I guess it'd look more trustworthy if the same setup used validating current archive images would be used for 5.2
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> for that we would need deeper changes or fall back to use th eOEM infra (though that wont get you the exact same images)
<Mirv> was the current builder running on prod infra or is it something that could be hacked around on some server? I guess adding a PPA in a right place wouldn't be too hard if done manually.
<Mirv> hmm, doesn't CI Airline need something like that as well in the future, since it builds in PPA:s?
<ogra_> it is using the prod infra indeed
<ogra_> so we would need a new image type added
<ogra_> (and options to sneak in PPA settings)
<ogra_> (the latter was there before, so adding it back wont be ahrd, but it will need switched added etc ... its not a thing to do quickly in an afternoon between lunch and coffee)
<ogra_> *switches
<Mirv> ok, it's good to get the discussion started then
<psivaa> Mirv: could you access this link?
<psivaa> http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/trusty-touch-maguro-smoke-ubuntu-clock-app-autopilot/146/artifact/clientlogs/
<Mirv> psivaa: yes, thanks, seeing it there
<psivaa> yw
<jibel> why is there only 1 autopilot test of address-book-app executed during touch smoketests while the package has 16 tests?
<jibel> I'm referring to http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/144:20140123:20140115.1/6236/address-book-app-autopilot/ for example
<Mirv> sil2100: usensord not in cu2d?
<Mirv> it is, platform, why I'm not seeing it in lp:cupstream2distro-config
<Mirv> ah, because my grep had a typo :D
<sil2100> ;D
<sil2100> ;p
<Mirv> sil2100: hey, did you include usensord in your build request or only powerd?
<Mirv> I tried building everything but there failures
<Mirv> (as visible)
<sil2100> Mirv: I wanted to rebuild dbus-cpp right now, not sure what those failures are, hmmm
<sil2100> Let's see if dbus-cpp prepare fails now as well
<sil2100> hah... hmm
<Mirv> it did a moment ago. but usensord would like being the only that failed because of a timeout
<Mirv> sil2100: so, can I now launch usensord only or do you want to resolve dbus-cpp and then please include dbus-cpp usensord in your next request?
<sil2100> Same here, strange, but LP says the PPA is working
<Mirv> sil2100: oh, but dbus-cpp is having the same timout then
<Mirv> time for ci_help maybe if it's connectivity problem?
<sil2100> Mirv: yes, let's cihelp out of this problem
<Mirv> ok
<sil2100> cihelp: hello! Do you know if theres some connectivity problem with cu2d and LP/PPAs?
<Mirv> sil2100: then if the situation gets resolved and you see it earlier than me, please include usensord in your next build request :)
<sil2100> cihelp: we get a dput failing (timed out) in cu2d for unknown reasons
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<psivaa> sil2100: do you mind giving a job link for this
<Mirv> psivaa: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-1.1prepare-dbus-cpp/536/console
<sil2100> http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-1.1prepare-dbus-cpp/536/console
<Mirv> and others in the platform stack as well
<Mirv> didrocks: psivaa: retrace successful, bug #1271879, should be targeted to qtubuntu?
<ubot5> bug 1271879 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "qmlscene crashed with SIGABRT in qt_message_fatal()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271879
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, where is your retrace? I can't see it
 * didrocks takes more coffee
 * psivaa has not started retracing unity-scope-loader yet, vanguaring
<Mirv> didrocks: the StackTrace.txt attached? I filed it via apport-cli
<Mirv> after retracing
<didrocks> Mirv: ah, I expected seeing it unretraced, let me click click click
<Mirv> it was surprisingly fast on the device
<didrocks> yeah, you already have your whole env
<didrocks> Mirv: it can be unity-mir as well… but yeah, try qtubuntu first!
<Mirv> then I have the usual problem that I'm not 100% sure who'd be the default qtubuntu contact to ping..
<didrocks> Mirv: ricmm
<didrocks> start with him ;)
<didrocks> he loves being ping, otherwise he will slack all the day along, we know that!
<Mirv> yeah, that's exactly how he is usually, he even sleeps sometimes!
<Mirv> I'll ping
<didrocks> thanks Mirv ;)
<didrocks> (not surprised about the sleeping, how a bad attitude… ;))
<sil2100> psivaa: any luck?
<psivaa> sil2100: nope, still looking. trying to establish. if the timeout is temp
<didrocks> davmor2: image #144 good for dogfooding (maguro first, and then mako if popey isn't back first)
<didrocks> ogra_: btw, didn't tell you, but back button the webapps :)
<psivaa> sil2100: trying to manually dput that also failed with timeout.. i dont see any network slowness in our side. going over to launchpad-ops to see if they know any reasons
<sil2100> psivaa: thanks!
<ogra_> didrocks, awesome, just upgrading here
<davmor2> didrocks: no worries
<psivaa> retoaded: Uploading to ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net) returns timedout error from q-jenkins. lp-ops think that it could be due to firewall issues
<psivaa> would you mind taking a look please?
<psivaa> sil2100: ^ awaiting retoaded for this
<ogra_> didrocks, my maguro hangs hard after using it for a while
<didrocks> ogra_: urgh, davmor2 confirming? ^
<ogra_> i had two webapps open, played with them, closed them, now the shell seems to hang
<ogra_> no new .crash file and th brightness setting still works apparently
<davmor2> ogra_: that is likely the gfx chipset issue.  If it drops a single frame it locks the device up.  Can you access adb with no issues or is it gone completely if you can access adb restart unity8 and see if it all comes back fine
<ogra_> aha, now it went to sleep and doesnt wake up anymore
<sil2100> Mirv: ^
<davmor2> ogra_: yeap maguro chipset issue
<ogra_> "the gfx chipset issue" ?
<ogra_> it worked yesterday without hanging :)
<ogra_> and yes, i can still adb
<ogra_> no suspicious processes, no .crash files
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah it is random, now and then it will drop a frame and the system locks up you can get the same effect by grabbing a screenshot if you want a comparison
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> restarting unity doesnt get me anything ... i cant wake up the screen anymore
<ogra_> ah, now it wakes up
<davmor2> ogra_: this is what I was saying about the n4 it is nice to have a device that doesn't lock up every 10 minutes
<ogra_> well, my maguro didnt do that in the past
<ogra_> it was always close to unusable slow, but never hung on me
<ogra_> popey, hmm, openfart doesnt start for me
<ogra_> (just installed it)
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: confirmed the issue with the openfart app
<ogra_> logviewer shows lltng issues
<ogra_> which shouldnt be there ...
<davmor2> ogra_: can you try something for me please.  Drag down the location indicator and check one of the boxes does the indicator then close on you?
<sil2100> didrocks: so anyway, we seem to be blocked on the infra issues...
<didrocks> sil2100: ah? what's happening?
<sil2100> didrocks: we can't dput anything to the daily-build PPA from cu2d, psivaa is looking into that - it seems we need retoaded ;/
<sil2100> didrocks: lp-ops think it might be due to firewall issues, as mentioned ^
<sil2100> hm, brb
<didrocks> ah ok, I let you tracking that :)
<didrocks> once you will be back :p
<didrocks> davmor2: dogfooding (apart from the location indicator not sure yet) in the right track for you?
<wgrant> sil2100, didrocks: It's not an issue on the Launchpad end, so it is presumably some firewall between whatever host you're trying to upload from and Launchpad.
<davmor2> didrocks: the keyboard works, webapps have a back button and on the whole everything is looking good here.  Still checking though
<didrocks> davmor2: oki ;)
<didrocks> wgrant: ok, so IS is checking (as the box didn't change, so probably a rule got dropped)
<didrocks> Mirv: you would need to reattach your retrace, apport removed it while dupping it
<ogra_> davmor2, yes it closes
<davmor2> ogra_: I'll chase up after if that is expected behaviour I'm assuming not on a page that has more than one option though :)
<ogra_> ask #ubuntu-desktop, they should know
<Mirv> didrocks: arrr
<davmor2> didrocks: maguro completed looks okay.  I'm looking into the indicator behaviour and I'm moving onto the mako now
<Mirv> readded
<didrocks> davmor2: sweeeeeeet ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks!
<davmor2> didrocks: what happened with the keyboard in the end was it rolled back or fixed?
<didrocks> davmor2: fixed, there was some packages not installed (because of missing shlibs:depends)
<davmor2> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6802574/  and yes I just wanted to test the pastebin feature in log viewer :)
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> didrocks: mako seems pretty much on par with maguro with far fewer crashes :)
<davmor2> and with that time for lunch
<didrocks> davmor2: good to promote then?
<davmor2> didrocks: yeah I'm happy
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> thanks davmor2
<didrocks> ogra_: mind pushing THE button?
<ogra_> didrocks, soon ...
<didrocks> ogra_: no hurry, as long as it's done before we get to the next meeting :)
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<ogra_> === Image 144 Promoted ===
<cjohnston> that means we get the rest of the day off right? :-)
<ogra_> heh
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: upgrade testing down
<davmor2> cjohnston: no it means you get to fix all the things that are still broken rather than regressions :P
 * ogra_ upgrades his mako to the new and shiny 
<fginther> morning
<bregma> didrocks, could you take a quick look and tell me why we haven't had any Unity7 stack daily builds for the last week?
<xnox> Can somebody please help me interpret jenkins failures from https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/dialer-app/fix-cross-builds/+merge/202856/comments/472973 ?
<didrocks> bregma: build_all is disabled AFAIK as we were blocked
<didrocks> for touch image
<didrocks> bregma: you are soon going to the CI Train system, you will be self-service :)
<didrocks> bregma: right now, there is an issue AFAIK between the CI machine and launchpad (dput doesn't seem to reach launchpad), sil2100 is tracking this
<bregma> didrocks, am I not on some important mailing list for this critical information?
<didrocks> bregma: the fact that we block all uploads? It's on the touch ML
<didrocks> bregma: can't separate touch and desktop in the CI system for now
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<tedg> fginther, Thanks for doing the review
<tedg> fginther, Is there anything else I need to do to enable the project?
<fginther> tedg, nope, I just deployed the jobs. All should be working now
<tedg> fginther, Great, thanks!
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sergiusens> fginther, hey are the devices busted? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4800/console
<sergiusens> or perhaps I should start pinging the vanguard :-) josepht ^^
<josepht> sergiusens: looking
<psivaa> didrocks: Mirv: retracing unity-scope-loader crash has not worked. I've tried on the device and on my host also locally and using lp. Nothing gives meaningful trace
<didrocks> psivaa: hum, ok, let's see if the guys will be able to take from that then. Thanks for trying!
<psivaa> didrocks: bug #1271955 is the one that i reported but that failed retracing
<ubot5> bug 1271955 in libunity (Ubuntu) "unity-scope-loader crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271955
<cwayne> josepht, hi, it looks like the touch_custom cases were never run for builds 143 or 144
<josepht> cwayne: okay, I'll look into it.
<didrocks> psivaa: thanks!
<cwayne> josepht, thanks
 * didrocks goes out for a run
<josepht> sergiusens: the device looks fine from within adb shell
<sergiusens> josepht, wrt, fginther added a comment to the triggering MR mentioning something about failing x86 builders
<sil2100> josepht: hello!
<josepht> sergiusens: ack
<sil2100> josepht: do you have any news regarding the cu2d's troubles with dputting to the PPA?
<sil2100> psivaa, wgrant: any news?
<josepht> retoaded: I see the asana ticket is assigned to you, any thoughts/ideas/news? ^^
<josepht> retoaded: https://app.asana.com/0/8736198969650/9760655646101
<sil2100> This is important, as all landings are blocked on this right now
<fginther> josepht, sergiusens, this appears to be a network issue
<elopio> hello.
<elopio> josepht: if I want to add autopilot tests for the unity-scope-click and to have them running on jenkins, do I have to make a deb package for them?
<josepht> elopio: looking
<josepht> cwayne: psivaa kicked off those jobs though he's not sure 143 will have results
<alan_g> josepht we've just seen a CI failure on some  code that's already been merged: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-clang-trusty-amd64-build/713/console - it looks like CI is now using clang 3.2 but it was clearly using a later version (3.4?) when the code landed. Any idea why?
<fginther> elopio, josepht, yes the autopilot tests must be installable via a package
<cwayne> josepht, that's fine, im more insterested in 144 tbh
<elopio> fginther: ack. thanks.
<josepht> alan_g: looking
<balloons> sergiusens, try #2 at calendar is almost ready. maguro device feedback is looking good :-)
 * sergiusens gets the hint
<fginther> sergiusens, josepht, I'm looking at the generic-mediumtests-runner-mako failures. phablet-tools is missing from the adb host, WTF?
<josepht> fginther: ack
<fginther> josepht, I'll keep digging on this
<josepht> fginther: thanks
<sergiusens> fginther, what is missing?
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<fginther> sergiusens, phablet-tools, it appears to have been removed
<sergiusens> fginther, hmmm...
<sergiusens> someone pulling off a joke?
<fginther> sergiusens, ????
<fginther> I thought maybe it was auto-updated and failed config, but that doesn't appear to be the case
<sergiusens> fginther, is this precise?
<fginther> sergiusens, raring
<sergiusens> fginther, is click packaged for raring?
<sergiusens> fginther, hey raring is EOL soon
<fginther> sergiusens, :-( phablet-tools : Depends: click but it is not installable
<fginther> well, crap
<sergiusens> fginther, add this ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa
<sergiusens> fginther, how did it get uninstalled btw? Shouldn't it just have failed the upgrade?
<fginther> sergiusens, not sure, it appears to have been automated by something, perhaps landscape had a hand in thise
<sil2100> didrocks, Mirv, kenvandine, robru, cyphermox: the cu2d dput issue has been resolved
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<fginther> sergiusens, the mako runs appear to be working again, I'll retrigger the ones that failed due to missing phablet-tools in a short while
<sergiusens> fginther, so wherever you are adding docs; you might want to add that we need to have both those PPAs for backports
<fginther> sergiusens, both? What's the other one besides  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa? the phablet-team/ppa ?
<sergiusens> fginther, yeah; those two
<sil2100> kenvandine: do you have a moment for a packaging ACK? :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_dbus-cpp_1.0.0+14.04.20140123-0ubuntu1.diff <- the 0replaceme fixed!
<sil2100> didrocks: or you if you're around already :) ^
<fginther> cjwatson, is it possible to occasionally get an older package from the archive? I have a jenkins build that resolved clang to clang_1:3.2-20_amd64.deb when the tests before and after used clang_1:3.4-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<kenvandine> sil2100, hang on... in a hangout
<cjwatson> fginther: I doubt we have any active mirrors that are that badly skewed (over a month).  It's much more likely that in the former case apt was configured to look at saucy rather than trusty.
<fginther> cjwatson, hmm they're all using trusty, any other thoughts?
<fginther> cjwatson, , https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-clang-trusty-amd64-build/ builds 712, 713, 714 if you want to see the logs
<cjwatson> fginther: I suspect that it has an ancient chroot and thus when apt-get update said "Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_universe_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch" and the job ignored the error, it therefore had a stale cache.
<cjwatson> fginther: the solution is not to blindly ignore such errors.  you can certainly attempt recovery mechanisms (for that one, just trying apt-get update one or two more times is probably just fine as a recovery strategy) - but ignoring the error isn't a good one :)
<sil2100> cyphermox: hello! Don't want to bother you too much, but maybe you have a moment for this packaging ACK? http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_dbus-cpp_1.0.0+14.04.20140123-0ubuntu1.diff
<cjwatson> (by ancient I mean "a month or two old", which shouldn't be a problem in itself if you don't go ignoring errors from apt-get update)
<fginther> cjwatson, AH! thank you very much
<sil2100> cyphermox: it's a big one since it's adding a symbols file, as you already know from the merge request
<cjwatson> fginther: LP builds turn that type of failure into a chroot failure; I've been meaning to make them retry a couple of times since it's a bit annoying to have to go round retrying those.  It basically happens when your job is racing with an archive pulse
<fginther> cjwatson, yep, we used to see the hash sum mismatch kill a lot of jobs. That was addressed for the common jobs by just doing a retry, but this clang build happens to be a special case and missed the retry logic
<fginther> alan_g, figured out the clang issue thanks to cjwatson. I've reapproved the MP to retry the autolanding. It should work with a retry, but I'll add some logic to avoid this issue in the future
<kgunn> didrocks:  when did you want to "train me" on the new ci train ?
<alan_g> fginther: thanks
<didrocks> kgunn: ask asac, you were on the first wave this week but didn't show up. So I let alexander coordinating the schedule (probably wave 3 at this point)
<didrocks> sil2100: sweet for the cu2d fix!
<kgunn> asac: ^ ?
<kgunn> didrocks: so we're going to be adding 2 AP tests, at which point we should try again to promote mir 0.1.4....question is, are you going to hold that up to require we use the "new process" ? (hoping not)
<didrocks> kgunn: told that we will get you landed with the new process
<didrocks> that's why I put you on the first wave
<kgunn> didrocks: ack...you know i was traveling right ?
<didrocks> kgunn: didn't know it
<kgunn> hence the no show...
<didrocks> didn't get answers on the email you were sent you couldn't come
<kgunn> would it have mattered?
<kgunn> e.g. would you have changed the time?
<didrocks> kgunn: I guess we would have tried today
<didrocks> so yes, answering would have changed
<didrocks> sil2100: ogra_: cyphermox: starts the meeting without me, I have to be afk for < 10 minutes
<kgunn> ok...believe asac knew from private msgs...but anyway...i guess i'm asking him for a reschule anyway
<didrocks> kgunn: yeah, check with him so that you can sneak you in asap :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK
<ogra_> ok
<sil2100> kenvandine, cyphermox, robru: coming? :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, i can't... i have another meeting
<sil2100> robru: ?
<asac> kgunn: you should be in wave 2 -> tenatively monday ... i thought i sent a mail that explained the changes we did last week
<kgunn> asac: uh...let me check...you might have :)
<kgunn> asac: yep..."You will get on asap after (e.g. next monday at best)"
<kgunn> asac: is there an invite ??
<kgunn> if i get it on my calendar...i can make it a priority
<fginther> sergiusens, all of the mako tests that failed have been restarted
<asac> kgunn: we didnt schedule next week bootcamp yet as we didnt know how this week goes, but its supposed to happen monday
<sil2100> didrocks: I know you're super super busy, but could you maybe +1 or -1 http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_dbus-cpp_1.0.0+14.04.20140123-0ubuntu1.diff ?
<didrocks> kgunn: asac: I'll sent the email with the prep and invite tomorrow morning
<sil2100> didrocks: Thomas is really waiting for this one ;)
<asac> kgunn: lets talk about it tomorrow when you get up then
<sil2100> His eyes pierce me like blades
<didrocks> sil2100: you didn't find any other core dev to review it? :p
<didrocks> that would be bonus point for upload rights ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: I poked poor kenvandine and cyphermox already ;) Let me poke someone else then!
<sil2100> ogra_: AH HA!
<cyphermox> sil2100: didn't we already review that?
<sil2100> ogra_: my favourite packaging +1'er
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, don't forget ogra_!
<sil2100> cyphermox: kenvandine checked it last time but there was a problem with symbol files - you reviewed the merge request that was modifying the symbols and +1'ed it
<didrocks> (happy that the 0replaceme fixed it)
<sil2100> cyphermox: but still, the rest of packaging needs ACKing
<cyphermox> alright
<ogra_> sil2100, bah, still no vpn setup on this machine
<sil2100> ogra_: I can pastebinit if you have a minute ;)
<ogra_> (i cant reach it)
<ogra_> sure
<jibel> balloons, sergiusens could you look why last release of address-book-app to Trusty was early November while there is a much newer build in the PPA? Or if there is a reason to hold it back.
<sil2100> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6803953/
<sil2100> ogra_: I see that the descriptions need updating... but I would be grateful if I could fix that in the next version ;)
<cyphermox> I wonder if you shouldn't explicitly specify pkgconfig in the build-depends
<cyphermox> though it does get pulled in anyway from the others
<cyphermox> it's quite sucky to review as it is
<cyphermox> sil2100: you've tried to build something against it?
<ogra_> sil2100, do you actually want DH_VERBOSE on all the time ?
<cyphermox> ogra_: it doesn't break anything
<sil2100> cyphermox: sadly, no, since there's no real library-wise dependency on it
<ogra_> cyphermox, yeah
<sil2100> ogra_: I'll fix that, missed it...
<ogra_> cyphermox, i was just asking :)
<cyphermox> sil2100: ah... seems to me like there might be  platform-api, music-hub, and location-service that build-dep on it
<cyphermox> or anyway, that build-dep on dbus-cpp-dev
<sil2100> cyphermox: yes, those build-dep on the old one, the header-only version - they're migrating to a library approach
<ogra_> sil2100, so will they land together ?
<cyphermox> that's fine, but it would probably still be a good plan to try to build those with the new dbus-cpp
<ogra_> ++
<cyphermox> well, in fact since it was just headers it's probably not the end of the world
<ogra_> i cant judge if the Cmake files do what they are supposed to indeed, but the packaging side looks ok to me
<cyphermox> but would still be sad to see that those are broken now :)
<ogra_> though i'm with cyphermox, depending packages should be tried
<sil2100> ;) I asked kenvandine about this case before even
<cyphermox> ogra_: cmake files look fine to me as well
<sil2100> But let me just spin a re-build of the old reverse dependencies
<cyphermox> sil2100: did you notice if the unit tests were still running and passing?
<cyphermox> sil2100: there's this dropping of dbus-test-runner that worries me, unless the tests now define their own private bus in a different way
<sil2100> cyphermox: you mean, in dbus-cpp? Everything was passing fine here locally
<cyphermox> locally as on your system?
<kenvandine> i was wondering about that too, dbus-test-runner rocks :)
<sil2100> cyphermox: yes, on my local system, since I was test-building the packages - on PPA's and CI it was also passing, and tests are being ran on build
 * sil2100 built music-hub with the new dbus-cpp just fine, trying platform-api
<sil2100> I guess it's fine in overall
<didrocks> ogra_, faster to share G+ post than light :)
<ogra_> heh
<popey> We should use this method for fixing things... http://usvsth3m.com/post/74285062011/you-wont-believe-why-the-victoria-line-is-currently
<ogra_> yeah, that looks like it will be pretty fixed once dried
<cjwatson> popey: what do you mean, I always use that method for fixing things
<didrocks> popey: ahah "make your ideas conrete" :)
<cjwatson> it's the only way to be sure
<cjwatson> just spare a thought for the engineers responsible ...
<davmor2> didrocks: you in London next week?
<sil2100> cyphermox, ogra_: so, you guys think it's ok to release?
<Laney> so that's what the CI train is about
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah ;)
<didrocks> and the week after as well
<didrocks> Laney: ssssshhhhhh ;)
<davmor2> didrocks: I'm hoping to be down on Tuesday depending on my uncles funeral
<didrocks> davmor2: will be nice to see you! (sorry for your uncles though)
<ogra_> sil2100, yes, if you tested all the above discussed stuff i think it is fine
<popey> Yeah, I'll pop in on Tuesday too
<didrocks> popey: excellent!
<cyphermox> sil2100: yes, I do
<ogra_> to late :)
<davmor2> popey: don't forget your BT headset for cyphermox :)
<cyphermox> yeah.
<cyphermox> I got a new plantronics headset to play with too
<cyphermox> none of them work much well with HSP >.<
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<ogra_> cyphermox, Jabra FTW
 * ogra_ never had issues with them 
<cyphermox> ogra_: I have a Jabra, it fails just as much
<ogra_> really ?
<cyphermox> yeah, no love with HSP
<ogra_> my Jabra Halo is my precious, works fine with HSP and A2DP
<ogra_> (though i havent tried on anything past precise)
<balloons> cihelp, looks like jenkins-slave-3 is offline for core apps.. http://91.189.93.70:8080/computer/jenkins-slave-3/?
<balloons> fginther, if noone is otherwise vanguard :-) ^^
<fginther> balloons, looking
<fginther> balloons, thanks for the notice, it's back up
<balloons> ty fginther
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-01-24
<pitti> good morning
<pitti> cihelp: can I please have screen (or even better, byobu) on wazn?
<pitti> cihelp: unping, jibel installeld screen for me (thanks!)
<renato> fginther, hi
<renato> fginther, could you help me to understand what is happening on this build: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/address-book-service-trusty-amd64-ci/38/console
<renato> I do not have any idea what is causing the error,
<renato> only if this is mixing different headers
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: ev | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
 * cjwatson unsticks hud from trusty-proposed, again
<didrocks> cjwatson: sorry, I didn't follow why it was blocked the first time (just mentionned it in the call), is there anything we should change?
<didrocks> or is it again the tests being stuck while building? (not all processes killed)
<Laney> The previous upload built packages for more architectures than the current one
<didrocks> ah ibgsettings-qt-dev
<didrocks> l*
<didrocks> and so Qt 5.2
<didrocks> it's all Mirv's fault! :)
 * didrocks chases dbus-cpp build-dep now
<didrocks> sil2100: I assumed that properties-cpp was Mir, wasn't it the case?
<didrocks> sil2100: that's why it can't see it's build-dep
<didrocks> its*
<cjwatson> didrocks: it was only "again" because the revert brought the previous full set of architectures back after I removed them the first time
<cjwatson> I wasn't complaining, it was all reasonable, just mentioning
<didrocks> cjwatson: ah ok, was confused. Yeah, I noticed it this morning that it was blocked after the freeze. Thanks for looking at that! :)
<sil2100> didrocks: aaah!
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, makes sense - there's a MIR for that, but doko asked for it to be 'pulled in' by something so he can MIR approve it
<sil2100> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/process-cpp/+bug/1270234
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1270234 in properties-cpp (Ubuntu) "[MIR] process-cpp properties-cpp" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<didrocks> sil2100: so, I guess you can ping him :)
<sil2100> didrocks: what does it mean 'needs a team subscriber'? ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: need a team to susbcribe to the bug reports
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, in LP you mean?
<didrocks> yeah, against the package
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, this will sound really noobish, but how can I do that ;)?
<didrocks> sil2100: go to the package LP page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/properties-cpp
<didrocks> click on subscribe to bug mail (in the upper right)
<sil2100> Aaaaaaaaaa
<didrocks> and you can subscribe bug mail recipient, (teams included)
<didrocks> you need to have someone part of that team subscribing of course
<sil2100> So you can actually subscribe something else than just myself?
<sil2100> Got it, thanks!
<Mirv> didrocks: Qt 5.2 should not yet be affecting anything unless the fixes made around the packages somehow break some archs. actually, after Qt 5.2 Qt should build on more archs because getting rid of V8 engine :)
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, I was just kidding telling "we need it to be able to build on all archs" :p
<Mirv> ok :)
<cjwatson> build on more archs> that is indeed the point
<cjwatson> looking forward to it for the arm64 and ppc64el stats :)
<tsdgeos> guys, is there any way i can get shell access to the machines running https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/2262/? ?
<tsdgeos> it's failing constantly in CI but i can't reproduce neither in my desktop nor in my phone
<tsdgeos> ev: ↑↑↑
<ev> tsdgeos: looking into your test failure now
<psivaa> didrocks: so rerunning the maguro tests impacted by qmlscene crash does not help. the crash is reproducible and the tests are failing again.
<psivaa> tried twice.. running once more
<sil2100> I jump out for some minutes to buy insurance for the trip
<didrocks> psivaa: thanks for the head's up, seems a promotion blocker then
<didrocks> psivaa: can you try to revert the content of the image one by one?
<didrocks> (and then, the previous image)
<didrocks> psivaa: weird that's it's "reliable" :/
<sil2100> ;/
<psivaa> didrocks: ack, will do that.
<didrocks> psivaa: keep us posted! thanks! ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: tell us when you got more infos/debugs from ricmm
<Mirv> sure
<tsdgeos> ev: is there no change i get access to the machine instead of you looking at it? It'd be probably faster if i do the research than if you do (no offense) since i know more about unity8 and it's stuff
<tsdgeos> s/change/chance
<renato> hey guys, could you help me with this build: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/address-book-service-trusty-amd64-ci/38/console
<renato> the error is very strange, looks like jenkins is trying to use a old header .h with a new .cpp file
<renato> looking at the build log looks like jenkins does some file copies and updates, what I guess is that the header file has moved in the new version but jenkis did not notice that and now I have 2 headers
<renato> '
<ev> tsdgeos: no, I really do not want to start handing out access to these machines. I'd much rather we solve the underlying problem of there being inconsistencies between what you're seeing on your local machine and what we're seeing in the CI infrastructure.
<renato> renato
<renato> alo123ola
<tsdgeos> ev: ok
<renato> sudo reboot
<ev> It should be dead-simple to reproduce the same environment.
<tsdgeos> renato: that looks bad :D
<renato> alo123ola
<tsdgeos> ev: yes, should is always the magic keyword :-)
<ev> :)
<renato> tsdgeos, hi
<tsdgeos> renato: i think we saw your password or something
<renato> :D
<renato> yeah, my machine freezes :D, I changed that already
<tsdgeos> oki
<didrocks> psivaa: any luck yet?
<psivaa> didrocks: not yet. i remember we had qmlscene crash with 143 as well so going thorough http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140122.1.changes as well
<didrocks> psivaa: yeah, but it' wasn't 100% of the time like that one
<didrocks> davmor2: hey, meanwhile, can you dogfood latest of latest? :)
<psivaa> didrocks: yea, just to make sure if any combination of this list in 20140122.1 and those in 20140123.1 is causing it
<didrocks> ok ;)
<davmor2> didrocks: sure
<didrocks> thanks!
<davmor2> seb128: on the bluetooth setting page if you turn blutooth off should you see the spinner for searching still?
<seb128> davmor2, I guess not
<davmor2> seb128: I'm assuming it isn't searching and it's just the spinner spinning for no reason just looks odd
<seb128> davmor2, seems like  a bug, please open one ;-)
<davmor2> seb128: certainly I'll do it at the end of the testing :)
<didrocks> psivaa: seems this time was better on the dashboard?
<psivaa> didrocks: the failures have gone down but the crash still occurred
<didrocks> psivaa: hum, interesting…
<psivaa> didrocks: yea, quite confusing as to what's causing this crash..
<tsdgeos> ev: so did you have any luck finding out what is wrong?
<didrocks> psivaa: maybe, we just got lucky yesterday?
<didrocks> psivaa: try upgrading everything again, and run, BUT with fingers crossed? :p
<ev> tsdgeos: no, it's taking forever and a day to bootstrap my environment
<didrocks> psivaa: to see if it's really 100% or if crossing fingers influence ;)
<ev> I'm going to have to hand this off to the next vanguard as I'm coming up on the end of my shift
<psivaa> didrocks: :), quite possibly
<ev> tracking it here https://app.asana.com/0/8736198969650/9782553540311
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> ev: how do i login there, with my canonical sso?
<ev> oops, need to add you as a follower on the task
<ev> but yes, canonical sso
<ev> should work now
<tsdgeos> tx
<davmor2> seb128: feel free to unsub yourself but you seem the obvious target for system settings :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1272317
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1272317 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth spinner spins when bluetooth is disabled" [Low,New]
<seb128> davmor2, I'm subscribed to the package so I get the new bugs anyway, not need to subscribe me, but thanks
<davmor2> seb128: assign no subscribe sorry wrong term
<seb128> davmor2, oh ok, it's one for charles (he wrote the bluetooth panel), I'm got to reassign, no worry
<davmor2> seb128: thanks
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<davmor2> didrocks: 146 is looking pretty stable here looks like popey is seeing the same
<popey> +1
<davmor2> popey: have a look at you national rail app and see if you can set a date for travel :)
<popey> k
<popey> works for me
<davmor2> popey: last night I wanted to check times and prices for the trip down I had a floating list view of numbers
<popey> screenshot?
<davmor2> popey: I'll grab one in a second
<didrocks> popey: davmor2: great! thanks guys :)
<didrocks> psivaa: it's on you now, to know if we can promote (like the crash magically disappeared and we were just unlucky) or really reliable
<davmor2> popey: oh so now the date works but doesn't change unless you change another bit
<psivaa> didrocks: ack, give me about 30-45 mins..?
<didrocks> psivaa: perfect :)
<didrocks> ricmm: hey, did you get any luck looking at psivaa's stacktrace on qtubuntu?
<davmor2> popey: slowly the script gets more refined, now errors out nicely when there is no device attached :)
<didrocks> (qmlscene crash)
<popey> davmor2: make it work with more than one device attached ☻
<popey> e.g. two phones or one phone and the emulator
<davmor2> popey: it's probably possible but I doubt my head can handle it :)
<popey> davmor2: ping me the link to the code I'll look
<davmor2> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~davmor2/+junk/is_there_an_update  nice and simple
<popey> kk
<Mirv> didrocks: status update with bug #1271879 is that we replied to ricmm about that yes it's multiple apps and on maguro, no further updates at the moment
<ubot5> bug 1271879 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "qmlscene crashed with SIGABRT in qt_message_fatal()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271879
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, thanks, let's see once ricmm is freed
<psivaa> didrocks: qmlscene the crash keeps occurring, no luck with reverting packages. Since the crash has been occurring even before 144, i dont see why we should not promote 146
<didrocks> psivaa: well, it wasn't happening everytime in previous images
<didrocks> now, it does
<didrocks> ricmm_: this is blocking promotion FYI
<fginther> morning
<sil2100> didrocks: a batch of packaging ACK's required o/
<sil2100> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6808577/ :)
<sil2100> ogra_: maybe you have a momento for some packaging ACKs? These all seem to be related to the introduction of unity-control-center
<sil2100> ogra_: I prepared for non-VPN access
<sil2100> ogra_:
<sil2100> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6808584/
<didrocks> sil2100: +1 for all
<ricmm_> psivaa: what apps does it happen with
<ricmm_> all? or just that one
<psivaa> ricmm_: calendar and clock apps easily reproducible on maguro
<ricmm_> can you reproduce on mako?
<davmor2> psivaa: balloons was looking at calendar yesterday with some testing help from me I think he got the issue mostly resolved then tried to tweak it and broke it again :(
<davmor2> ricmm_: ^
<psivaa> davmor2: but it does not explain the crash during clock app tests
<psivaa> ricmm_: no, the crash has not occurred on mako
<davmor2> psivaa: ah sorry are you talking crashes not tests fails sorry
<psivaa> davmor2: np :)
<psivaa> ricmm_: the qmlscene crash that we see now has never occurred on mako iirc
<ricmm_> but it doesnt happen every single time, right?
<balloons> psivaa, clock is crashing on maguro?
<ricmm_> tedg: did we (you/gerry) ever resolve that timing issue with upstart signals and the shell's authroization or processes?
<ricmm_> tedg: sounds like it could be it ^
<psivaa> ricmm_: with 146 almost every calendar and clock AP tests
<psivaa> balloons: it's not clock but qmlscene crashes during clock AP tests
<psivaa> and calendar
<tedg> ricmm_, Yeah, we created two events.  We block on Unity replying before starting the app.
<tedg> It does have a timeout of 2 seconds.
<tedg> Perhaps that timeout is getting hit on the emulator.
<ricmm_> its maguro thats crashing
<tedg> (seems like a long time though)
<tedg> Hmm, probably not timing out.
<tedg> Is there anything in the application log?
<davmor2> psivaa: I think this might be the issue I saw. Due to the low memory on the maguro if you close an app and the memory level is not fully released and you reopen the app it locks up and your screen goes grey but the app never fully opens.
<ricmm_> why are we testing maguro
<ricmm_> if asac deemed it EOL'd
<ricmm_> side question :)
<asac> ricmm: because we didnt move over yet
<asac> until its dead its alive :)
<psivaa> davmor2: probably. any sign of crash files in there when that occurs?
<ricmm> asac: understood
<davmor2> psivaa: only really in the apps log no really crash report.  I've not had it recently though.
<asac> ricmm: once the emulator is ready we do the 4.4. migrate
<asac> i hope noone thinks we go earlier to 4.4
<asac> at leaast not without discussing
 * asac hopes for next week
<davmor2> psivaa: if you have a look at the log for calendar it tells you if it failed to open the app let me dig out the bug it had all the logs I could get in place
<davmor2> psivaa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1268693
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1268693 in Unity 8 "Possible bug in mir/memory on maguro" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> davmor2: here the qmlscene is crashing on every try, so it's not random anymore
<ricmm> im charging a maguro
<didrocks> thanks ricmm
<davmor2> didrocks: was less frequent when I reported it though :)  Let me grab htop and run the calendar tests and see what happens
<didrocks> davmor2: great!
<balloons> davmor2, I guess I'll try my heand again at calendar before you EOD
<balloons> I'll let you know
<psivaa> didrocks: i've rerun those tests after reverting all the packages that changed between 144 and 146 and still it's the crashes occur with the same freq btw. so we should have been lucky with 144 i guess
<davmor2> balloons: cool I'm here till 20:00 UTC
<didrocks> psivaa: yeah, really weird, can you try to reinstall directly 144 and rerun?
<psivaa> didrocks: ack, will try. (dint think of that :))
<didrocks> psivaa: let's see, as rw + revert != flashed image
<didrocks> thanks psivaa, keep going :)
<ricmm> didrocks: alright so which app is easiest to crash
<ricmm> clock? or calendar
<ricmm> psivaa: davmor2
<davmor2> ricmm: I had issues running tests on calendar
<psivaa> ohh ricmm any of the two would do to repro the crash
<ricmm> and you were able to reproducing by running qmlscene manually from terminal?
<psivaa> ricmm: no, i've been running the AP tests
<davmor2> ricmm, psivaa, didrocks: I have the grey screen, I have the _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_qt5_bin_qmlscene.32011.crash and the memory look like it was climbing whoever the shutdown and startup of the app was making unity8 (I'm assuming mir) leap to the top of the htop and was maxing out the cpu cores. So still looks like a mir/gfx memory/memory/cpu issue which is possibly why we don't see it on mako
<davmor2> it took 3 runs for me to grey the screen and get the crash
<ricmm> I dont know what you mean by grey scren
<ricmm> screen
<davmor2> ricmm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1268693 like in the image in here
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1268693 in Unity 8 "Possible bug in mir/memory on maguro" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> ricmm: the app holder opens but the app itself doesn't
<ricmm> oh that
<ricmm> yea thats a shell component, nothing solid or to do with mir
<ricmm> just the app when it first fails to start, that stays up there
<ricmm> because unity/upstart get out of sync on whats currently running
<psivaa> davmor2: that sounds like the crash that we see
<bfiller> fginther: seems like some CI problems, can you check: https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/address-book-app/disable-predictive-text/+merge/202776
<psivaa> didrocks: davmor2: ricmm: so i have run clock app test on a maguro with 144 thrice and was able to reproduce the crash each time
<fginther> bfiller, looking
<fginther> bfiller, some automatic translations were added 2 days ago and it looks like the packaging wasn't updated to match
<bfiller> fginther: oh really, shoot
<fginther> bfiller, any idea how that is  supposed to work. Appears to be a good way to break the build
<bfiller> fginther: no, dpm any idea what is needed for address book packaging to pick up the translations? enabling them seemed to break the build ^^^
<dpm> bfiller, otp, will have a look as soon as I'm done. Where's the build log?
<bfiller> dpm: thanks, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/address-book-app-trusty-armhf-ci/69/console
<bfiller> fginther: sorry to bug you on this one, I should have looked at the log more closely.
<fginther> bfiller, no worries. It's always good to keep an eye on these things for the next time it comes up
<bfiller> dpm: think I got it, just missing this in address-book-app.install
<bfiller> usr/share/locale/*/LC_MESSAGES/address-book-app.mo
<dpm> bfiller, ok, I'm off the phone. Did that solve your issue, or do you still want me to look at it?
<bfiller> dpm: solved
<dpm> ok, cool
<davmor2> popey, didrocks, cyphermox: just confirming I will be there Tuesday \o/ so see you all then :)
<popey> yay
<didrocks> ogra_: plars: coming?
<ogra_> yep
<didrocks> davmor2: looking forward to see you!
<cyphermox> davmor2: cool
<davmor2> cyphermox: anything other than the bluetooth headset you want me to bring down?
<davmor2> I'll put it on charge Monday :)
<plars> didrocks: yes, brt
<cyphermox> davmor2: tbh, any bluetooth thingy is cool
<cyphermox> I'm bringing two headsets that can do a2dp and hsp, one LE SDK device, and one BT keyboard
<davmor2> cyphermox: bt headset/dongle/laptop/ps3 controller it is then
<cyphermox> mmm
<davmor2> haha
<cyphermox> perhaps I could bring a wiimote then
<cyphermox> not that those things are very much useful to test
<cyphermox> but at least they prove input support works
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<didrocks> ricmm: if you get any progress, please check to release that with cyphermox/robru
<cyphermox> the worst I guess is going to make sure we have batteries
<robru> kenvandine, cyphermox: anybody have time for a trivial review? https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro-config/friends-packages/+merge/203143
<kenvandine> robru, done
<robru> kenvandine, thanks
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<mterry> I have a unity8 autopilot test that is failing in jenkins but not on my device.  Is there a special setup to get a more jenkins-like environment?
<mterry> fginther, ^ ?
<fginther> mterry, is this a touch device?
<mterry> fginther, mako
<fginther> mterry, I'll send you something, give me a few minutes please
<mterry>  fginther, sure thanks!
<robru> ricmm, any updates on qtubuntu? ready for testing?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-01-19
<robru> veebers: oh hey, what's up?
<robru> he says, 2 hours later
<veebers> robru: heh, I'm sure you're supposed to be off anyway right? So to follow up me asking about getting the autopilot in the spreadsheet landed, I have an email from Pat stating it's all cool to do so. Should I fwd to you so we can get this done?
<robru> veebers: yeah sure. 5PM sunday here, but it's easy for me to click publish if you're ready to go ;-)
<veebers> robru: yep, I ran the testing etc. and it's all good
<robru> veebers: needs QA though
<veebers> robru: have fwd the email
<veebers> robru: surely that's me though right? :-)
<robru> veebers: are you on the QA team? (honest question). typically for all landings in RTM we'd have the "upstream lander" (you) propose a landing, then QA (ToyKeeper or davmor2 among others) would verify that the silo doesn't make the phone explode, then I can publish it
<veebers> robru: heh yes I am (QA Projects team). Autopilot is a little bit odd as it's not on the image, but used to test the image.
<robru> veebers: why does it need to be in RTM if it's not in the image?
<veebers> In the past we've normally done the gatekeeper job, presented a report on the runs and then approved or removed from there. I believe ToyKeeper stated that I just needed a managers sign off in this case.
<robru> veebers: ToyKeeper is my go-to QA person so if she says it's ok then I'll allow it ;-)
<veebers> robru: it's needed so that when the automated testing is done on it the right version is available (i.e. has features we're using in the sanity testing)
<veebers> robru: I have no problem if you would like ToyKeeper to weigh in on this :-)
<robru> veebers: I think she's NZ as well so maybe she's even around right now...
<veebers> robru: heh, she doesn't live in NZ but seems to keep the hours (I'm not even sure she sleeps) :-)
<robru> veebers: alright well, if I'm interpreting http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9753224/ correctly it means there's no regressions caused by this landing? and I have no reason not to trust you, so if you say that in the past ToyKeeper gave you a blanket approval, and you got pat's approval, I guess I'll just publish it.
<veebers> robru: right, that pastebin shows that I ran the smoke dash a couple of times and no new regressions popped up (failures were do to tests/apps not autopilot etc.)
<robru> veebers: alright, I know you've been pushing for this for a while, I'm happy to just land it then.
<veebers> robru: no worries, its something that needs to happen correctly :-) Awesome thanks
<robru> veebers: cheers ^ ;-)
<veebers> robru: ah, I didn't do anything ;-) Thank you for sorting that out
<robru> veebers: you're welcome! (does 'cheers' mean your welcome? I meant it more along the lines of "you're welcome". heh)
<veebers> robru: heh, cheers is used as in 'Thank you' :-) I see now. Cheers robru ;-)
<robru> veebers: I'm learnding ;-)
<thomi> robru: FWIW, I use "cheers" to mean many things, including "thanks", "you're welcome", "time to get another drink", and "can you take the dog for a walk please, only don't forget his collar, I think I left it on top of the fridge"
<robru> thomi: oooh that's a tricky one. I've never heard anybody say it in Canada unless they were obviously british / australian / nz tourists.
<thomi> heh
<imgbot> === IMAGE 70 building (started: 20150119-02:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 202 building (started: 20150119-03:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 70 DONE (finished: 20150119-03:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/70.changes ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 202 DONE (finished: 20150119-04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/202.changes ===
<abeato> trainguards, line 62 ready for a silo
<pstolowski> jibel, good morning! can we give rtm silo 11 (row #29) a higher priority, we have another important fix in the queue for unity-scopes-api (row #63)?
<pstolowski> qa ^
<jibel> pstolowski, good morning. looking.
<brendand> pstolowski, it contains two fixes that have not been approved
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-api/+bug/1398813
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1398813 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu RTM) "OnlineAccountClient::refresh_service_statuses() doesn't refresh known accounts" [Undecided,In progress]
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-shell/+bug/1401860
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1401860 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu RTM) "The dash freezes when I tap the "log-in" button in a scope" [Undecided,In progress]
<pstolowski> dbarth, marcustomlinson, ^
<marcustomlinson> brendand: yeah, I guess we should technically mark those as duplicates of #1380914
<marcustomlinson> brendand: they are needed to solve the issues described in that bug's description
<brendand> marcustomlinson, or get them milestoned
<brendand> marcustomlinson, the fact they are needed to fix a milestoned bug will work in their favour
<marcustomlinson> brendand: see, the thing is, removing the splashscreen from online-accounts causes that seemingly frozen UI bug.
<dbarth> pstolowski: uh, why aren't those approved
<dbarth> ?
<dbarth> brendand: ah, but check the first one is a duplicate of an approved bug itself
<dbarth> ie, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1380914
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1380914 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "OnlineAccountsClient::Setup::exec() should execute a signon auth session" [High,In progress]
<dbarth> that explains one
<brendand> dbarth, right - marcustomlinson just made that change
<dbarth> the second one, is linked but we could put it on the product team radar real quick this morning
<marcustomlinson> brendand, dbarth: we just need this one approved: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/unity-scopes-shell/+bug/1401860
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1401860 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu RTM) "The dash freezes when I tap the "log-in" button in a scope" [Undecided,In progress]
<dbarth> brendand: can you hold the silo for a few hours?
<marcustomlinson> dbarth: that bug is caused as a result of the splash screen not appearing now
<marcustomlinson> dbarth: could you get that one milestoned for us?
<dbarth> marcustomlinson: oh, a new bug?
<dbarth> yes, sure
<brendand> dbarth, yes
<marcustomlinson> dbarth: 1401860
<dbarth> ah right, but fixed by the silo !
 * dbarth was starting to think he is getting crazy
<marcustomlinson> dbarth: yes thats fixed in the silo too.
<dbarth> i did that test several times, so that's why i was surprised
<marcustomlinson> :)
<michi> ci-help: I need some help with Jenkins.
<michi> Basically, a whole bunch of tests have started suddenly failing for us, both for CI in the build silos.
<michi> The symptoms are consistent with either terribly slow machines, or possibly with a change in one of the libs we depend on. This started happening sometime over the weekend, possibly as early as Friday.
<michi> Has anything changed in the Jenkins set-up?
<michi> We are definitely seeing the problem for Vivid. Not totally sure about RTM right now.
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I please have a silo for line 63 ?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: o/
<oSoMoN> thanks sil2100
<dbarth> hey trainguards, can you help me land silo 007 (vivid) ?
<sil2100> dbarth: looking!
<sil2100> dbarth: is it ready already? It's still saying it's building
<sil2100> Ah, build-dep-wait
<dbarth> sil2100: that's the dep wait
<dbarth> right
<dbarth> we were waiting for -proposed to be purged of the old package
<dbarth> sil2100: and i confirmed with Colin last Friday that it was now good to go
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> Ok, let me try publishing, but the situation is a bit strange
<sil2100> I thought the powerpc-like packages have been removed from the archive
<sil2100> Well, let me publish anyway, we can see if it gets blocked in -proposed or not
<sil2100> :)
<dbarth> ok
<dbarth> i'll stay around as i need to prep the SRU now
<sil2100> geh
<sil2100> dbarth: so, looking at silo 007's unity-chromium-extension I really don't like the changelog
<sil2100> dbarth: I mean, I see that in the merge you have directly modified debian/changelog, but since the added entry had 'utopic' instead of UNRELEASED, it treated it as something already released
<sil2100> So the top-most version now only has "* New rebuild forced"
<dbarth> sil2100: uh
<dbarth> sil2100: how can we fix that?
<cjwatson> I think it was probably Building before I removed those binaries, maybe
<cjwatson> But you could check against the publication history
<sil2100> dbarth: we would have to rebuild and change the branch, but let me think if how it is there is good anyway
<dbarth> let me know if i need to update the branch or do something special
<cjwatson> Uh, hm, maybe my removal didn't stick
<cjwatson>  unity-chromium-extension | 3.2.0+14.10.20140626-0ubuntu1 | vivid/universe  | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el
<cjwatson> I guess when p-m copied it from -proposed it copied all the old binaries again
<sil2100> cjwatson: yeah, that's what I meant by that the situation looked strange, since LP still had the binaries - strange
<cjwatson> let me fix that
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks! :)
<cjwatson> done (leave it until rmadison agrees, though)
<sil2100> dbarth: ok, so I would say it like this - if some core dev +1's the packages, I'll publish
<sil2100> Since I'm not sure if such a changelog is super good
<sil2100> cjwatson: maybe you would have time to check 2 packaging diffs? ;) Since I need councelling, not sure if the changelog maddness is acceptable there
<sil2100> (and one of the packages is in main)
<cjwatson> libunity-webapps seems fine, but I think unity-chromium-extension should be rebuilt with a fixed changelog.  The changelog is an important part of the documentation of any delivery.
<sil2100> ogra_, cjwatson: if anyone of you could: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-007-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-chromium-extension_3.2.0+15.04.20141217-0ubuntu1.diff https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-007-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_libunity-webapps_2.5.0~+15.04.20141217.2-0ubuntu1.diff <- the changelogs are fishy
<cjwatson> There's some junk in the libunity-webapps one, but it's at least informative.  I don't particularly have a problem there.
<cjwatson> But unity-chromium-extension's one is utterly uninformative.
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> cjwatson: so, the debian/changelog does have an entry below the one in the diff that's a proper description, but that one is actually sparse as well
<dbarth> sil2100, cjwatson: it should really say "+  * Support native messaging. (with Alberto Mardegan)", which was in the staging2 branch
<sil2100> dbarth: so, actually https://code.launchpad.net/~webapps/unity-chromium-extension/staging2/+merge/244966 has debian/changelog modified and this should be set to UNRELEASED
<sil2100> Then CI Train would pick it up and create the entry properly
<sil2100> dbarth: ah, and please approve merges from silo 14
<dbarth> brendand: victor marked the bug ok for this week, hope this let's you land more safely now (bug 1401860)
<ubot5> bug 1401860 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu RTM) "The dash freezes when I tap the "log-in" button in a scope" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1401860
<dbarth> marcustomlinson: ^^
<sil2100> pstolowski: hmm
<sil2100> pstolowski: in unity-scopes-api I see that you modify some existing symbols
<sil2100> Won't that cause breakage?
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, what are you looking at?
<pstolowski> sil2100, add-logging branch?
<sil2100> pstolowski: silo 15, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-015-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scopes-api_0.6.11+15.04.20150119-0ubuntu1.diff
<pstolowski> sil2100, this is fine, these are all symbols from unity::scopes::internal namespace
<brendand> dbarth, thanks
<pstolowski> sil2100, no one links against them, except from us (binaries that we ship together with same package)
<pstolowski> sil2100, and the only reason ::internal namespace is exposed at all in symbols is afair because our binaries (scoperegistry, smartscopesproxy) need them
<sil2100> ACK
<sil2100> pstolowski: thanks!
<pstolowski> yw
<cjwatson> Oh, nobody's mentioned it here.  FYI, there's been a power issue in one datacentre which among other things means that all the non-virtualised armhf builders are currently down.
<cjwatson> Hopefully will be back soon ...
<sil2100> ogra_: if you have a moment, could you sign off https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-013-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_dbus-test-runner_15.04.0+15.04.20150116-0ubuntu1.diff ?
<sil2100> cjwatson: uhh
<sil2100> Ok, good to know
<jibel> Elleo, I'm verifying silo 2, and 2 autopilot tests fail: test_emoji_input and test_emoji_deletion http://paste.ubuntu.com/9784632/
<jibel> Elleo, it's on krillin #202, any idea what it is?
<Elleo> jibel: is this on RTM?
<jibel> Elleo, yes
<Elleo> jibel: the emoji package might not be installed (they haven't been added to the RTM meta-package yet)
<Elleo> jibel: so you might need to manually apt-get install ubuntu-keyboard-emoji before running the autopilot tests
<jibel> Elleo, shouldn't it be a dependency of ubuntu-keyboard then?
<Elleo> jibel: it should possible be a dependency of the autopilot package I guess, but not really of the keyboard (since there might be cases where people don't want an emoji keyboard installed)
<Elleo> jibel: I can prepare an MR that adds it to the ubuntu-keyboard-autopilot package depends if you think that's best?
<jibel> Elleo, yes, update the packages in the silo with a fix, and I'll continue testing when it's done. Thanks.
<Elleo> jibel: okay, thanks
<cjwatson> ARM builders are back.
<alecu> hi trainguards! may I ask for an rtm silo for row 48 in the spreadsheet?
<sil2100> alecu: sure o/
<sil2100> cjwatson: \o/
<alecu> thanks!
<sil2100> Chipaca: hey! We need your merges approved before release
<Chipaca> sil2100: oh, qa approved?
<sil2100> Chipaca: https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntu-push/fix-1376282-for-rtm/+merge/246740 https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntu-push/fix-1380662-for-rtm/+merge/246754
<sil2100> Yeah, now the merges need top-approval ;)
<Chipaca> sil2100: thanks for the heads up; i'll get somebody else to top-approve those and get back to you
 * sil2100 goes back to his bed
<om26er_> camako, Hi! do you have the results for unity8 and webbrowser autopilot tests that you ran for Mir silo 3 ?
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 16 be published please?
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hmm, I see pstolowski commented on this silo, but I don't understand the rationale there
<sil2100> oSoMoN: pstolowski left: "pstolowski 19/01: needs to wait for rtm silo 11 (OA fix) to land"
<sil2100> Why does it need to wait for an RTM silo if it's a vivid silo
<sil2100> pstolowski: ^
<oSoMoN> sil2100, I’m not seeing the comment
<sil2100> oSoMoN: it's on the dashboard
<sil2100> oSoMoN: and the spreadsheet
<sil2100> In the comments field
<oSoMoN> sil2100, not seeing it in the spreadsheet, but that looks like an error to me
<sil2100> oSoMoN: huh, even after a refresh? Since it's not possible that I'm seeing a broken state in 2 different places - the dashboard polls the spreadsheet directly, so it cannot be cached somewhere locally
<sil2100> Anyway, ok
<sil2100> The comment doesn't make much sense anyway
<sil2100> ogra_: heey! Need a packaging ACK https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-016-2-publish/51/artifact/packaging_changes_webbrowser-app_0.23+15.04.20150119-0ubuntu1.diff <- looks good
<oSoMoN> sil2100, I hit refresh and now the spreasheet won’t load at all :/
<oSoMoN> sil2100, but I see the comment in the dashboard, and I don’t understand it
<oSoMoN> sil2100, it looks like a mistake to me, probably commented on the wrong line
<sil2100> Yeah, I think so too
<pstolowski> sil2100, that was mostly comment to myself to make sure i build after that other fix lands, cause both silos were scopes-api
<ogra_> sil2100,  ACK
<pstolowski> sil2100, ouch, wait, that comment is in wrong row
<sil2100> pstolowski: this silo didn't have scopes-api ;)
<pstolowski> sil2100, now i undesrand the confusion
<pstolowski> sil2100, so, either google messed something up, or somebody removed my landing request :/
<pstolowski> sil2100, or i messed something
<pstolowski> sil2100, fixed. re-added my original request in #66
<sil2100> Ok!
<vila> ogra_: I'm searching for the canonical place where the packages used in a phone image are defined, is it http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20150112/vivid-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest ? (context being boot testing for -proposed migration)
<sil2100> pstolowski: another silo with scopes-api? ;)
<sil2100> pstolowski: re: 65
<ogra_> vila, lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.vivid/
<pstolowski> sil2100, yes, but this is vivid
<vila> ogra_: and there 'touch' ?
<sil2100> pstolowski: right but remember you have another silo with -scopes-api (21)
<ogra_> vila, right or the sdk ones
<ogra_> (most libs go into the sdk ... which is essentially our framework, touch is the "desktop apps" of teh phone)
<pstolowski> sil2100, yes, 21 is for experimenting with some abi changes, we aren't going to land anything from it
<pstolowski> sil2100, we should soon be able to give 21 back
<vila> ogra_: hmm, but those are the high level packages and used as input to build the image right ? I was after 'dpkg -l' on the phone which is the extensive list (but slightly harder to get: you need a phone running the right image ;)
<ogra_> vila, well, the manifest is the ooutput, the seed is where the packages are defined ... you asked where we define them :)
<ogra_> so if you just want the list, yeah, go with the manifest
<mandel> sergiusens, have you been able to reproduce bug 1387514
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1387514 could not be found
<vila> ogra_: sure, sorry, newbie question ;) And the manifest is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending/vivid-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest right ?
<mandel> sergiusens, I have been trying to reproduce it and so far I have had no luck
<ogra_> vila, right, thats the latest
<vila> ogra_: perfect, so seed or manifest, got that. So seed is 'sdk' + 'touch' or should 'sdk-*' also be considered ?
<sergiusens> mandel let me open the link
<sergiusens> mandel: so you don't remove the sdcard after clicking that safely remove and try to format, right?
<mandel> sergiusens, no, I dont
<sergiusens> mandel: look at comment 3 please
<sergiusens> mandel: you just need to grey out the format button
<sergiusens> mandel: simplest bug fix ever :-P
<mandel> sergiusens, the bug there states that it loads the formatting dialog, which is not the case
<mandel> sergiusens, I can reproduce the safely remove and then format
<mandel> sergiusens, but if I do, safely remove, the safetly remove buttons is gray out yet the format button is not
<mandel> sergiusens, so, I can do a format while it was safetly removed (I don't know if I'm making any sense)
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I please get a silo for line 68 ?
<sergiusens> mandel: ah, right
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sure
<dbarth> trainguards: i approved the 2 branches in silo 014, it's good to go into vivid
<sil2100> dbarth: excellent, let me re-publish then
<sil2100> ogra_, jibel, robru, popey, davmor2, brendand: let me cancel today's meeting, I'm trying to rest today and besides we all know what to do anyway
<ogra_> ++
<davmor2> sil2100: but then we can't pick on you, damn it ;)  rest up dude and get better
<jibel> sil2100, OK, get some rest and get well soon!
<popey> sil2100: ok
<dbarth> sil2100: ty
<dbarth> sil2100: oh and is 007 ok now? do you need me for a changelog update?
<dbarth> ie update it to says UNRELEASED, right?
<sil2100> dbarth: I would say it would be best to change it to UNRELEASED and rebuild, as even a core-dev was not happy with this changelog ;)
<dbarth> sil2100: :) ok, i'll do that now
<sil2100> Ok everyone, robru should be up in ~30 minutes
<brendand> pstolowski, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/scopes says that remote scopes should *not* be visible in the manage dash view if there is no connectivity. is that right?
<sil2100> o/
<brendand> pstolowski, i recall there might have been a fix for that recently
<Chipaca> sil2100: ready to go---noooooo!
<Chipaca> i guess he was ready to go too :)
<pstolowski> brendand, no, this is not right! thanks for catching
<brendand> pstolowski, so the test plan should be updated?
<pstolowski> brendand, yes. i'll take care of it
<robru> jibel: sergiusens: hey I'm trying to use phablet-screenshot but it isn't working, can you help me troubleshoot?
<jhodapp> robru, can I get a silo for line #69 please?
<jhodapp> robru, crap, pasted the wrong thing...one sec
<robru> k
<jhodapp> robru, ok now it's readty
<robru> jhodapp: ok you got silo 1, mind the conflict with media-hub in silo 11
<jhodapp> robru, oh thanks, didn't realize that yet
<jhodapp> robru, I'll re-pull
<robru> jhodapp: what do you mean re-pull? might you consider adding your fix to silo 11?
<jhodapp> robru, didn't merge with trunk
<robru> jhodapp: ok but silo 11 isn't published yet so it's not in trunk ;-)
<jhodapp> robru, oh silo 11, sorry
<jhodapp> robru, yes I'll be merging before that
<jhodapp> robru, I'm working with tvoss on that other silo still
<robru> jhodapp: ok
<robru> Ursinha: slangasek: I vote we cancel the meeting since sil is off sick. and I don't think anything has changed since last week.
<slangasek> robru: bank holiday here, I wasn't going to come anyway :)
<robru> slangasek: and yet you're on IRC... ;-)
<Ursinha> robru: fine by me :)
<slangasek> big difference between "on IRC" and "working"
<robru> slangasek: nahhhhh ;-)
<jhodapp> robru, can you reconfigure silo 1 please (vivid)
<robru> jhodapp: oops, sorry for the delay. Done, just be aware you now have two packages conflicting with silo 11
<jhodapp> thanks robru
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-01-20
<robru> jhodapp: that looks like a network error to me, feel free to retry
<imgbot> === IMAGE 71 building (started: 20150120-02:10) ===
<jhodapp> robru, cool
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 203 building (started: 20150120-03:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 71 DONE (finished: 20150120-03:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/71.changes ===
<elopio> ping cihelp: somebody around to check some weird errors on the devices?
<elopio> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/752/
<elopio> this was not happening a couple of hours ago. Things fail on settle, and we are getting crashes.
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 203 DONE (finished: 20150120-04:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/203.changes ===
<michi> ci-help: cloud-worker-09 is running ridiculously slowly, causing our tests to fail. Can someone please fix it or take it off-line?
<robru> michi, cant help you, but ping cihelp for a response (no hyphen)
<michi> robru: Ah, thanks! Sorry for that!
<robru> michi, youre welcome. Bedtime for me!
<michi> Sure. Thanks for the heads-up!
<vila> michi: which job are you seeing ? The history for cloud-worker-09 (http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/computer/cloud-worker-09/builds) doesn't seem that bad
<michi> vila: sec…
<michi> vila: Maybe it’s not limited to cloud-worker-09
<michi> Basically, we are seeing totally ridiculous test failures. They can happen only if the machine runs like a dog.
<michi> As in less than 1/5th the speed of a Nexus 4
<vila> michi: I need to start somewhere... We're still investigating why *some* workers suddenly become slow
<michi> vila: right. Let me find one of the silly failures.
<michi> vila: Here is one: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-scopes-api-vivid-amd64-ci/57/console
<michi> It’s *impossible* for test 8 to fail unless the machine is seriously ill.
<vila> michi: right, I'm not denying slow workers lead to failures ;)
<michi> OK. I just wanted to re-assure you that I’m not blaming you for something that’s our fault :)
<vila> michi: hehe, thanks ;)
<michi> Basically, when our tests fail, we see a pattern that’s occured before.
<michi> Every now and then, a node on Jenkins goes really slow, and then tests blow up in random places.
<vila> michi: yeah, it's hard to track, so far workers 06, 08, 11, 12 and now 09 have been caught slacking...
<vila> and 03 too...
<vila> sometimes we can point to CPU or mem starvation, sometimes we look and all is well, a pain...
<michi> :(
<michi> How many jobs are on those nodes concurrently?
<vila> and 05...
<michi> Normally jsut one build at a time, I thought?
<vila> yes
<michi> So, if memory goes missing, that must be caused by the previous run of some build.
<michi> In other words, that would point at a really low level VM bug or some such.
<vila> michi: sorry, I was unclear, those are cloud instances, the starvation is at the cloud level
<vila> not a t the worker itself level
<michi> Aha
<michi> So a whole bunch of nodes can slow down, presumably because the hardware for those VMs is under-provisioned.
<vila> michi: something like that... :-/
<pstolowski> trainguards hey, we don't need landing-021 anymore, you can free this silo, thanks!
<sil2100> pstolowski: ok, will do, thanks for the info!
<vila> michi: s-jenkins is behaving weirdly but it seems http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-scopes-api-vivid-amd64-ci/62/consoleFull was succesful...
<michi> vila: yes, occasionally one happens to work.
 * vila cries
<michi> I feel with you :)
 * vila chases 04 isntead
<vila> michi: the plot goes more obscure, but I see weird things on cloud-worker-10: kern.log is full of lines like: Jan 20 08:01:33 juju-jenkins-stack-prod-machine-13 kernel: [3988674.042973] .mir_unit_tests[17386]: segfault at 0 ip 0000000001607241 sp 00007fff7a02f4d0 error 4 in .mir_unit_tests-uninstalled[400000+2996000]
<vila> michi: that's where http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-scopes-api-vivid-amd64-ci/61 is running, swapping like mad (~2G) and apparently blocking job #62 to finish (even if the console says it's succesful)
<vila> michi: does that remotely ring any sort of bell ?
<michi> No.
<michi> mir has nothing to do with us.
<michi> If mir core dumps in some of its tests, that shouldn’t affect anything else on the machine though.
<michi> It’s just a core dump, after all.
<vila> isn't it ? :-/
<vila> swap divided by 2 already 833504 used
<michi> vila: I’m very sure it’s not anything we are doing in unity-scopes-api :)
<vila> michi: hehe, lucky you, I wish I can be sure of *something* ;)
<vila> michi: #61 finished, tests appear to be succesful yet the job is marked as fail, can you see why ?
<vila> michi: sry, the url is http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-scopes-api-vivid-amd64-ci/61/consoleFull
<vila> oh, the last test was interrupted maybe ?
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 16 be published, please?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: doing!
<sil2100> Ah, it's this ;)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: +1, releasing
<oSoMoN> cheers!
<rhuddie> cihelp, is there a known problem with makos currently? We are seeing some strange failures in autopilot: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/757/testReport/autopilot.tests.unit.test_introspection_search/ProxyObjectTests/test_find_matching_connections_attempts_multiple_times/
<psivaa_> rhuddie: let me take a look
<rhuddie> psivaa_, thank you
<psivaa_> rhuddie: I remember seeing ths: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9793526/  traceback before, probably some autopilot experts to take a look at
<rhuddie> psivaa_, is it possible the mako might need reboot/refresh ? or some environment issue?
<rhuddie> as we were not able to reproduce this locally
<psivaa_> rhuddie: the devices are rebooted anyway for each tests. (by using reboot-and-unlock.sh) and reflashed ( the latest being image 71)
<psivaa_> rhuddie: and i see image 71 does not have this issue
<psivaa_> rhuddie: so this boils down to the autopilot version that *this test is trying to test
<psivaa_> rhuddie: i.e. python3-autopilot_1.5.0+14.10.20140806bzr527pkg0vivid865+autopilot0_all.deb
<psivaa_> rhuddie: so again, that's autopilot guys :)
<rhuddie> psivaa_, thanks
<psivaa_> rhuddie: yw
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> bzoltan_: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/activity_indicator_animator_rtm/+merge/246631 needs to be approved
<bzoltan_> sil2100: this is  ambarassing ... i am sorry
<alan_g> cihelp we're seeing a lot of "error: device not found" failures - e.g. https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-mako/3999/console - can you help?
<satoris_> ping trainguards, something seems to be broken: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/thumbnailer-vivid-amd64-ci/11/console
<boiko> trainguards: could you please check why the "Reconfigure Silo" of row 60 is not a link? I added some extra MRs there
<sil2100> boiko: looking
<sil2100> satoris_: that's more like a thing for cihelp ^
<sil2100> boiko: hm, looks like a link to me
<sil2100> boiko: could you try to refresh the page?
<boiko> sil2100: sure, let me see
<boiko> sil2100: oh, refreshing the page did fix it, sorry for the noise, and thanks for looking into that :)
<satoris_> ping cihelp, there seems to be something wonky with build machines: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/thumbnailer-vivid-amd64-ci/11/console
<jibel> Elleo, when do you plan to update silo 2 with the additional dep for autopilot and the bug fix you wanted to add?
<Elleo> jibel: they've just landed in trunk, I'm going to ping bill to update his rtm sync stuff for silo2 when he gets on in about an hour
<jibel> Elleo, OK, thanks
<cprov> satoris_: let me check.
<satoris_> thanks
 * sil2100 needs to jump out for lunch
<sil2100> brb
<cprov> satoris_: something is wrong with some cloud worker (I suspect), I will dig further
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<bfiller> sil2100: trying to rebuild ubuntu-keyboard in rtm 2 and keep getting this error: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-002-1-build/100/console
<sil2100> bfiller: let me take a look
<sil2100> bfiller: ah, crap... ok, it seems robru didn't fix that yet
<bfiller> sil2100: any workaround? just need a resync of ubuntu-keyboard
<sil2100> bfiller: this error pops up when you try to build/work with a package that didn't get yet published for the given distribution...
<sil2100> bfiller: let me try pushing the packages directly
<sil2100> (at least the ones that cause problems)
<bfiller> sil2100: ok, thanks!
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<sil2100> pete-woods: we need to get this approved: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-scopes-shell/fix-location-caching-vivid/+merge/246981
<pete-woods> sil2100: even for vivid?
<pete-woods> oh, sorry the MR
<sil2100> pete-woods: yeah, no one would want to release un-approved branches anywhere, right? ;)
<pete-woods> d'oh!
<pete-woods> have asked someone to look at it
<sil2100> cjwatson: hey! Could you maybe copy myspell-hr to ubuntu-rtm? It's a main package so I have no power over it, and it will be required by a landing after it lands :)
<sil2100> cjwatson: not sure if we can do a binary copy from utopic or not
<sil2100> cjwatson: CI Train currently has issues handling new packages
<cjwatson> sil2100: done
<sil2100> cjwatson: wow, that was fast, thanks \o/
<ogra_> plars, yo
<plars> ogra_: hi
<ogra_> plars, so i need to land this adbd change that blocks on locked screen this week ... iirc there was an issue with the lab that you need a newer u-d-f which we didnt solve before the holidays ... do you know if that was solved now ?
<plars> ogra_: right, I pushed a MP on friday to make our stuff work with it and use a recovery image on krillin only (this is the only place where we'll have this problem right?)
<ogra_> plars, err,no ... this is about adb
<plars> ogra_: A lot of us were out yesterday, so I'm going to try to get someone to review it and get it pushed in today
<plars> ogra_: oh, adb
<ogra_> adb not accepting connections when the screen is locked
<plars> ogra_: sorry, refresh me... I thought this was about the recovery image update
<ogra_> there was a u-d-f that puts the right override file in place you need to upgrade to
<ogra_> not sure which u-d-f version that was, perhaps sergiusens recalls ?
<plars> ogra_: we're currently on 0.10-0ubuntu1 it seems, I'm not sure who updated it though. Could be landscape forced it on us again. We were on the latest previous one before that though
<plars> ogra_: when I looked on friday, we were on 0.4+15.04.20141125-0ubuntu1
<plars> (of udf)
<sergiusens> ogra_: plars hah, we are at 0.13 now
<sergiusens> ogra_: plars --recovery was introduced on 0.11 iirc
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, which version had the adbd lockscreen stuff ?
<plars> no, it's in .10
<ogra_> this isnt about recovery atm
<plars> Candidate: 0.10-0ubuntu1 is the latest I see for trusty
<sergiusens> ogra_: you want to make me navigate debian/changelog it feels :P
<ogra_> well, thats what i'm doing here (on the vivid-changes ML though)
<ogra_> i cant find any entry foir this
<sergiusens>   * ubuntu-device-flash: --developer-mode extended to now also inhibit
<sergiusens>     adb disabling when the screen is locked
<sergiusens> (0.4+15.04.20141104.1-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> heh, i didnt go that far back :P
<sergiusens> ogra_: I know; so much changelog :-P
<sergiusens> ogra_: this was during the washington sprint
<sergiusens> I recall asking plars to test now :-P
<sil2100> bfiller: ok, I'm re-syncing ubuntu-keyboard, let's see how it goes
<ogra_> plars, well, if you are running 0.10 to provision teh krillins i guess we're fine
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> bfiller: we might need to remove myspell-hr from the silo list later though, as it's already in the archives now
<bfiller> sil2100: that's fine
<plars> ogra_: I saw some chatter this morning about some device issues yesterday though, so I need to go check into what was going on with that, and if it's related. I'm in a meeting right now though. Let me get back to you on that..
<ogra_> plars, ok
<sil2100> rsalveti: hey! If you have a moment, could you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goget-ubuntu-touch/+bug/1412495 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1412495 in goget-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-emulator fails to start on Vivid" [Undecided,New]
<plars> ogra_: but if .10 is working then we should be ok, is that right? sergiusens?
<rsalveti> sil2100: sure
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<ogra_> plars, thats how i understand it, yes
<plars> and 0.4+15.04.20141125-0ubuntu1 is what we were running before for a long time I know
<sergiusens> plars: yes
<sergiusens> plars: you can go all the way to .13, .11 or .12 allows customization tarball overrides in case you plan on adding that as well
<renatu> sil2100, could you check why silo 000 is not updating the ppa packages
<renatu> sil2100, bfiller just push a new build but the ppa did not get updated
<sil2100> renatu: hey! Let me take a look
<renatu> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> renatu: so, you want to rebuild sync-monitor in the PPA, right?
<renatu> yes
<sil2100> renatu: the problem is that the build was started with 'watch-only' selected, which means 'don't do anything, just watch what's up in the PPA'
<sil2100> renatu: let me rebuild it without that
<renatu> bfiller, ^^
<renatu> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> renatu: yeah, it seems building now, yw
<renatu> sil2100,  ^^
<bfiller> renatu, sil2100 : ok thanks, I guess I checked that by accident and didn't realizes
<sil2100> ogra_, jibel, davmor2, popey, brendand, robru: I need to skip todays evening meeting - you can still sync up on it if you want, but if there's anything important for me just leave me a ping on IRC
<popey> ok
<ogra_> sil2100, i would like ot skip today as well
<jibel> sil2100, OK
<ogra_> (my evening is still full of stuff)
<ogra_> (and its surely depressing anyway, i guess brendand will just show off his new phone the whole meeting :P )
<brendand> ogra_, :P
<jgdx> cihelp: Hello, I'm seeing a failure [1] on the u-s-s ci run for RTM on jenkins, but cannot reproduce that on my device. Any clue? :) [1] https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-14.09-mako/14/testReport/junit/ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_datetime/TimeDateTestCase/test_same_tz_selection/
<jgdx> … using krillin
<rsalveti> sil2100: alright, triggering a new rtm build
<sil2100> rsalveti: ok, thanks ;)
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 204 building (started: 20150120-16:40) ===
<fginther> jgdx, the first thing that comes to mind is that jenkins is using a mako and not a krillin, hopefully that doesn't matter, but maybe it does?
<pstolowski> cihelp hello, i need help with silo 15 notoriously failing on powerpc with one of our tests... I've just increased the timeout in the test from 2 to 8 seconds and that didn't help...
<elopio> ping cihelp: can somebody please check the last run in this MP:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/autopilot/custom-assert-doc/+merge/246963
<elopio> a couple of bad things there. One of the jobs failed, but jenkins still approved the review.
<elopio> and on the failed test, I see: error: device not found
<alecu> yes, please.
<alecu> that was quick, thanks!
<Ursinha> elopio: alan_g pointed me another job with device not found, plars said he would have a look
<elopio> Ursinha: ok, thanks.
<jgdx> fginther, maybe. Shouldn't though.
<plars> elopio: Ursinha: yeah, I'm looking at it right now. It seems a lot of devices failed and I'm trying to recover them
<elopio> plars: thanks. yesterday we saw a lot of weird crashes.
<plars> I did kill https://code.launchpad.net/~alan-griffiths/mir/MVC-introduce-default-controller-object/+merge/246924 on one which was clearly stuck, I'll restart in a moment after I get that device back up
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 204 DONE (finished: 20150120-17:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/204.changes ===
<pmcgowan> bfiller, om26er is silo 14 blocked on the thumbs fix? was hoping to have sd card done
<om26er> pmcgowan, kind of yes, I am not able to completely run the test plan due to thumbnail issue.
<bfiller> pmcgowan: yes it's blocked
<bfiller> pmcgowan: we might have to consider reverting thumbnailer, the fixes are not appearing to be trivial
<pmcgowan> bfiller, thats unfortunate although not sure what the thumbnailer change got us
<bfiller> pmcgowan: a slight performance increase first time they are being created, that is it
<pmcgowan> hmmm
<bfiller> pmcgowan: nerochiaro is looking at a gallery fix but there are a few things broken because of the change
<pmcgowan> bfiller, not sure I get why photo roll works but gallery doesnt, do we need more code sharing?
<bfiller> pmcgowan: yup
<bfiller> pmcgowan: and gallery is broken when doing rotation/cropping/editing which is not present in camera
<pmcgowan> I see, seems like we should revert then?
<bfiller> pmcgowan: the black image problem is fixed and was easy, but we having issues with the others
<bfiller> pmcgowan: lets make a call tomorrow and see if we can get gallery fixed
<bfiller> if not or too risky I'd say revert
<pmcgowan> ok
<nerochiaro> bfiller: if thumbnailer only buys us some perf i would say revert, then when the rtm rush is past release the new image editor which will hopefully make things more maintenable for everyone
<nerochiaro> bfiller: (new image editor + improved photo image provider)
<nerochiaro> bfiller: then we can put back the thumbnailer changes
<robru> jgdx: hm, I just assigned you silo rtm 4 for your request on row 55, just be aware it conflicts with silo rtm 19.
<bfiller> popey: can you review the updated camera-app in the store so we can release it?
<popey> sure thing
<bfiller> popey: thanks
<popey> bfiller: done
<bfiller> popey: nice
<bfiller> pmcgowan: ^^^ new camera-app should be available soon, just happroved in the store
<bfiller> Kaleo: ^^
<popey> its available now, I just updated my phone fwiw
<bfiller> even better
<pmcgowan> nice
<pmcgowan> hmm dont see it
<pmcgowan> popey, what version of click do you have
<popey> now? phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ click list | grep camera
<popey> com.ubuntu.camera       3.0.0.469
<pmcgowan> why cant I see it in the store
<popey> nice new features!
<pmcgowan> popey, is 3.0.0.469 same as 3.0.0.latest?
<popey> did you manually install it at some point?
<popey> the version in the store is 3.0.0.469, the .latest suffix is common if you built your own (or someone built for you) in qtc
<pmcgowan> I didnt think so
<pmcgowan> must have
<pmcgowan> probably loaded the ppa and forgot
<Kaleo> bfiller: fuck yeah
<rsalveti> davmor2: pmcgowan: camera-app is fine with 172/mako
<rsalveti> feel free to update
<davmor2> rsalveti: thanks
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, will do
<jgdx> robru, thanks. Noted. I'll wait
<robru> jgdx: ah you don't necessarily have to wait, you can build your silo if you want to start testing it now, you just have to be aware that whoever publishes first has to let the other person know to rebuild their silo after the first silo is merged.
<robru> dobey: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-021-2-publish/21/console need you to approve these merges
<jgdx> robru, ah, right. thanks
<robru> jgdx: you're welcome
<dobey> robru: oh right. oops. sorry about that, done
<robru> dobey: no worries, publishing
<michi> cihelp: I need help with failing builds on Jenkins-ci and in Silo 15. Anyone around?
<fginther> michi, I can help with jenkins-ci, what's the job?
<michi> Basically, we have builds and tests failing left right and center on Jenkins-ci. It’s happening because the build machines are ridiculously slow.
<michi> fginther: thanks!
<michi> Lots of jobs, and different nodes.
<michi> If you search through the scrollback, I chatted with vila yesterday, who was trying to help.
<michi> fginther: Here is one: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-scopes-api-vivid-i386-ci/61/consoleFull
<michi> That’s one of many.
<michi> This time, the build was aborted because the compilation hadn’t finished after two hours.
<michi> We are also seeing tests failing randomly due to timeouts.
<michi> We also have a problem with Silo 15, on PPC only.
<michi> A test keeps timing out.
<michi> We have no way to diagnose or fix this, because none of us has a PPC machine.
<michi> Is it theretically possible that the PPC run in the silo is affected by the same thing as the Jenkins-ci nodes?
<michi> This particular test has not failed in months, which makes us think that it may be an infrastructure issue.
<fginther> michi, I'll have a look at vila's notes and try to sort out if there is a job configuration change that would help (we had similar problems with mir that have been helped by similar changes)
<michi> Thanks! Anything you can do would be most appreciated. Things started going wrong either last Friday or Saturday. Prior to that, everything was fine.
<michi> What about the PPC issue?
<fginther> michi, the PPC build in silo 15 is whole done in launchpad which is on separate infrastructure from the jenkins ci infrastructure
<michi> OK, so it’s not the same thing then.
<michi> How can we get access to a PPC machine so we can work out what’s going wrong?
<fginther> michi, there may be a way through IS or maybe the foundations team to get access to a PPC system. I'll also ask a few others that might know of some machines
<michi> Thanks! Whom should I be talking to?
<dobey> ironically, it didn't fail on ppc64
<michi> dobey: ? Are the 32 and 64 buiilds for PPC?
<tedg> trainguards, thanks for the silos!
<robru> tedg: ah, you're welcome
<dobey> michi: yeah, there's powerpc and ppc64el archs
<michi> Ah, I didn’t know that.
<dobey> michi: looking at the failure log, it looks like the test is expecting a timeout, but the "slow" server is returning a response in under 10 seconds?
<michi> Possible. I have no idea.
<michi> I’ll dig into the test code today and see what I can learn. It’s not my own code, so I’m not too familiar with it.
<dobey> ok. well that's what it looks like, jut from the log anyway (expecting an exception, and a 200 OK in the log).
<michi> But, yes, if no exception arrives when one is expected, you’d think that response arrived when it shouldn’t have. Or it’s a race of some kind.
<dobey> michi: it could maybe be clock drift happening, and then being corrected by ntpd, while the tests are running, and might cause sleep() or such to skip out early
<dobey> just a possibility :)
<michi> dobey: Interesting thought. But I would expect that to be very rare. We are seeing the test failing repeatedly. And ntpd adjusts the time by slowly creeping it, rather than just setting it.
<dobey> i guess it would depend on the remaining capacity of the battery in the hardware, on how rare the drift would happen.
<dobey> i do find it quite odd that it only happens on powerpc though
<dobey> i gotta run though. later :)
<fginther> michi, FYI, we'll continue to look at the problem you raised and will try to have some improvements by EOD. I need to go afk for a few hours, but will pick it back up when I return
<michi> fginther: Thank you, much appreciate it!
<cjwatson> michi: Is there any pattern in the builders it's succeeded on in the past?  (They're all pretty similar, but not quite identical, in ways that mostly don't matter)
<michi> cjwatson: I honestly don’t know.
<cjwatson> dobey: The builders it's failed on today are VMs :-)
<cjwatson> michi: You could look.
<michi> I suspect that some change last Friday or Saturday caused it. Up to then, things were working just fine.
<cjwatson> (So could I, but I'm not on my usual system right now.)
<michi> Branches that used to work started failing then.
<cjwatson> michi: I'm not aware of any changes.
<cjwatson> You could diff the build logs in case it's something inside the chroot.
<michi> cjwatson: I’ll go through the past half dozen failures or so
<cjwatson> (That would also tell you about kernel changes.)
<cjwatson> There's really not a lot else that could possibly affect anything, so diffing the build logs is a good place to start.
<michi> vila told me yesterday that some of the build nodes are swapping themselves into oblivion
<cjwatson> That's jenkins, not Launchpad.
<cjwatson> Totally different.
<michi> Ah
<michi> OK, you are talking about the silo failure
<cjwatson> Yes
<michi> I’m building in a chroot on PPC now, to see whether I can at least reproduce
<cjwatson> OK, good, you found porter-powerpc then
<cjwatson> But sorry, yes, I'm talking about the powerpc issues on the grounds that fewer people are usually able to respond to those so it's more worth helping.
<michi> I appreciate it!
<cjwatson> Of the last six successful builds on powerpc, they're evenly distributed among our three regular powerpc builders.
<cjwatson> So that rules out that theory.
<cjwatson> Start with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-api/+publishinghistory and you can find the historically successful builds from there; easy enough to grab and diff build logs then.
<michi> Cool, tahnks!
<cjwatson> infinity might know if the VM software has changed.
<cjwatson> (on denneed)
<cjwatson> We could rule that out by trying on sagari, but last I checked it hadn't come back since the power work in 3FP earlier today.
<infinity> cjwatson: Nothing on denneed has changed.
<michi> cjwatson: can’t reproduce in the build I did in the chroot.
<michi> tests are ticking over just fine.
<infinity> michi: YOu have a link to the PPA build that was failing?
<michi> All the failures we’ve seen on PPC relate to timeouts. Basically, it looks like the machine is super-busy or thrashing from the symptoms.
<michi> infinity: sec...
<michi> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/195403187/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-powerpc.unity-scopes-api_0.6.11%2B15.04.20150120.4-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<infinity> michi: Link to the build instead of the log would be more friendly. :P
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-01-21
<michi> sec
<michi> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-015
<michi> Sorry, I got those links from Pawel in an email yesterday.
<michi> I don’t normally use the silo stuff, so I’m ignorant.
<michi> Is there any chance that it’s just a matter of the silo machines being too busy some of the time?
<michi> The pattern in the past was that the failures kept increasing as the workload went up on the build machines. Basically, a few days before a release milestone, things went bad.
<infinity> There's no way that builder is so busy that it takes 10 seconds to run that test (which I assume should happen in under a second).
<infinity> But the VM could be having a sad.  Checking.
<michi> We have a number of tests that depend on finishing within certain wall clock time limits.
<michi> The test limits are pretty generous.
<michi> But, if we don’t get at least about ¼ of the performance of a Nexus 4, they’ll start failing
<infinity> And I question your observation about tests and workloads, as most of the builders used for silos are physical machines that don't share with anyone else.
<infinity> And the ppc/ppc64el ones (the oddballs in the group) are VMs with 2x overcommit, which should never cause an issue like this, even under extreme pressure.
<michi> If we are the only ones running on each machine, load shouldn’t be an issue.
<michi> But we are *never* seeing those failures elsewhere, except on Jenkins, and then only when Jenkins is sick.
<michi> I strongly suspect some infrastructure issue rather than a problem with our code.
<infinity> Oh, Jenkins is a whole different story.
<michi> We don’t have anything in our code that would be arch specific.
<infinity> But this isn't Jenkins.
<michi> Yes, I know. Just mentioning it to explain.
<michi> Test should finish in less than 2 secs, from memory
<infinity> Poking at the machine now to see if it's full of hate.
<infinity> Hrm, nope.  The VM is perfectly happy.
<infinity> GOing to retry it on the same VM for kicks.
<michi> Weird.
<michi> OK. Pawel tried several times yesterday, and kept getting the failure
<infinity> Well, one of the merges here *is* called "http client test timeout".
<infinity> That seems a bit suspicious, no?
<infinity> Sadly, the link to the MP is a 404, so I have no idea what the actual code change was.
<michi> No. Pawel was thinking that the timeout might be too tight and upped id.
<michi> upped it.
<infinity> Oh.  Kay.
<michi> I’m running Pawel’s branch in my chroot at the moment, running the test in a loop.
<michi> It’s been going without failure for about 15 minutes now.
<michi> Sec, I’ll try to find a link for you to the MR
<infinity> On kelsey?
<michi> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-api/http-client-test-timeout/+merge/247025
<michi> Yes, whatever the 64-bit version is called.
<michi> All the failures were on 64-bit PPC
<infinity> I mean, is the chroot you're playing with on kelsey02?
<michi> kelsey01
<infinity> kelsey01 is ppc64el.
<infinity> You want the other. :P
<michi> Reallly?
<michi> OK, I’ll make a chroot there.
<infinity> michi: Anyhow, if something fails on powerpc and nothing else (including ppc64el), and you're pretty sure there's no arch-specific code, 9 times out of 10, it would suggest an endian bug.
<infinity> michi: Either bad math in the actual code somewhere causing it to take longer than it should, or bad math in the test harness giving you bogus results.
<michi> I’m very sure that it’s not an endian issue.
<michi> Bad match might be possible.
<infinity> (The retry failed, not shockingly)
<michi> Strange though that it never fails on any other arch
<michi> Building on kelsy01 now
<infinity> 02...
<infinity> Right?
<infinity> (Less confusing to call them porter-ppc64el and porter-powerpc, so you're sure you have the right onw)
<michi> porter-powerpc
<michi> Didn’t see the failure on ppc64el
<infinity> But yes, it looks like you're on kelsey02 (porter-powerpc), so it's all good. :)
<michi> Ah, confused the names, sorry
<michi> infinity: Can’t reproduce the failure in my chroot build. Tried both debug and release builds
<infinity> michi: Testing myself on kelsey02...
<michi> Thanks!
<michi> Could it be something really stupid, like the VM stopping for a while to snapshort itself or some such?
<infinity> Nope.
<infinity> (A) These VMs don't do things like that but, (B) the failure would be inconsistent, and it's not.
<michi> Yes.
<michi> It was a long shot, I know :)
<infinity> But I question how you built this, when the vivid-powerpc chroot didn't even have all the build-deps installed until I just fixed that now. :P
<infinity> (Was missing libnet-cpp-dev)
<michi> I tried apt-get build-dep unity-scopes-api, which doesn’t work.
<infinity> dpkg-checkbuilddeps in the source tree helps.
<michi> In the end, I just took all the build-deps from debian/control and did an apt-get install for those
<michi> I’ve also rewound the branch to before Pawel’s timeout hack.
<michi> Same thing. Test is running in a loop without failure.
<infinity> Anyhow, the chroot is upgraded and such now, let's see if this fails for me.
<michi> I suspect it won’t.
<infinity> Well, if it doesn't, then it's up to me to figure out why, which is why I'm curious.
<infinity> If it does fail, I'm blaming you. :)
<michi> That sounds fair. Let’s bet a beer on it, for the next sprint ;)
<michi> The failures are consistent with one or more threads not getting CPU time.
<infinity> Or it could just appear to be hung...
<michi> The build log from the Silo shows that the test failed because it didn’t get the excepted timeout exception.
<infinity> tail -n 50 ~adconrad/usa/build.log
<infinity> michi: ^-- What do you make of that?
<michi> looking
<michi> Try again.
<infinity> Maybe because you're running your tests at the same time, and they don't play well together?
<michi> The tests are not designed to run concurrently
<michi> Exactly
<michi> We are trying to use the same network endpoints in /tmp
<michi> I’ve stopped my test
 * infinity redoes this from a clean build again to replicate a buildd.
<michi> infinity: I’ve removed the remnants of my network endpoints from /tmp, so you should be OK now.
<michi> Might be better to change the tests to mkdir /tmp/$USER and put the endpoints there instead.
<michi> So far, this hasn’t been an issue for us. It’s lazy, I know
<infinity> I'd recommend the tmpdir being in the build tree, not in /tmp
<michi> Unfortunately, we can’t do that.
<infinity> So it doesn't generate cruft.
<infinity> Oh.  Why?
<michi> 107 char limitation on UNIX domain sockets means that things don’t work when they run on Jenkins.
<infinity> Ahh.
<infinity> Fair enough.  That's not what's causing your issue anyway.
<infinity> buildd chroots are fresh on every build.
<michi> How this mis-design has managed for this many years is amazing.
<michi> managed to hang around…
<michi> if open() can deal with long paths, so can bind()
<michi> end of rant
<infinity> I imagine there are POSIX/XOPEN reasons why changing it isn't trivial.
<michi> Probably. But stuffing the path into the end of the struct was a silly thing to do in the first place.
<michi> The mistake was made long before POSIX
<infinity> There are a lot of silly things in UNIX. :)
<michi> No, really? Have you read the UNIX Hater’s Handbook? ;)
<infinity> But every time someone tries to start fresh, it never really catches on.
<infinity> See: Plan 9, or Hurd.
<michi> Yes. No surprise, really. Because it works amazingly well almost all of the time.
<michi> Doesn’t mean that I can’t have a good ol’ bitch every now and then though :)
<infinity> michi: So, good news (for me).  It fails the same on kelsey02 with a full package build.  ~adconrad/usa has the source and the build log.
<michi> Looking. That indeed is good news
<michi> So, that would point to a difference in the packages?
<michi> How did you get the build-deps installed?
<infinity> michi: So, I'd recommend unpacking the actual source (dpkg-source -x foo.dsc), building it with dpkg-buildpackage -B, and then fiddling with the results.
<michi> OK, I’ll give that shot now.
<michi> Where did you get the source package?
<michi> Just want to make sure that I’m doing the same thing as you
<infinity> michi: It might have something to do with libnet-cpp-dev having not been installed for your build, it might be that I upgraded the compiler to the latest version, or those might all be red herrings, and it could just be that you took a shortcut in your build that made it not the same to a real package build.
<infinity> michi: I got the sources from the PPA, but you can just unpack the one in my home dir there.
<michi> OK, will do
<michi> Hmmm...
<michi> I did an apt-get for all the deps.
<michi> So that might have done it too.
<michi> I’ll try with your source first.
<michi> If I don’t see it then, I’ll use a new chroot
<michi> infinity: what build mode did you use? The default, or debug?
<michi> Forget it, doesn’t matter.
<michi> dpkg-buildpackage -B
<michi> infinity: can you blow away your endpoint dir in /tmp?
<michi> Or anything else that looks like a socket?
<michi> I think /tmp/priv, and maybe runtime-adconrad
<infinity> michi: Done.
<michi> Thanks!
<michi> Still building…
<infinity> Grr, didn't actually kill my testsuite successfully and those directories came back in /tmp
<infinity> Hopefully that didn't break you.
<cyphermox> infinity: you on trainguard duty tonight?
<robru> cyphermox: I'm around
<cyphermox> robru: ah, I was just wondering because.
<robru> cyphermox: oh are you waiting for something?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: ah, cool, I was about to ask if you had already started the rtm mtp landing
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yeah, got a silo and just tested it
<cyphermox> great
<robru> cyphermox: you know you have all the trainguard permissions yourself... maybe you forgot, you can assign and publish your own silos ;-)
<cyphermox> i know
<michi> infinity: No, didn’t break me.
<michi> OK, good news:
<michi> I’m seeing the failure too now.
<infinity> michi: Well, that's something.
<imgbot> === IMAGE 72 building (started: 20150121-02:10) ===
<fginther> michi, I have a changed ready to remove the problematic jenkins builders from the unity-scope-api jobs
<michi> Sweet, thank you!
<michi> I just kicked off another build.
<fginther> michi,  http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-scopes-api-ci/541/ is doomed to fail, shall I abort it and get it restarted on the new set
<michi> Should I stop that one?
<michi> Yes please! :)
<michi> Any idea what’s causing the issue yet?
<fginther> michi, ack, will get it restarted
<fginther> michi, The issue appears to be heavily influenced by the configuration of the build nodes themselves. I'm leaning towards the theory that the memory and disk configuration aren't right for this workload
<michi> So the config for the working nodes is different?
<fginther> They're all the same, so it's not a great theory... But there could be a relationship to the hypervisor node.  I.e. the 'bad' nodes may be causing thrashing on the hypervisor itself
<michi> I see.
<michi> I don’t envy you :(
<fginther> michi, it hasn't been a fun problem :(
<michi> Nope
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 205 building (started: 20150121-03:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 72 DONE (finished: 20150121-03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/72.changes ===
<kgunn> trainguards is anyone around who can publish ?
<kgunn> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=landing-006
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 205 DONE (finished: 20150121-04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/205.changes ===
<satoris> ping cihelp, jenkins builders are still wonky: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/thumbnailer-vivid-amd64-ci/15/console
<thomi> hey satoris, made it home OK?
<satoris> thomi: yep, thanks. You too, I hope. :)
<thomi> heh.. yeah, but that was a bit easier
<thomi> just got rid of tych0 today - we had fun the last few days
<satoris> I can imagine. Did it involve beer and the steepest road in the world?
<thomi> it did! and whiskey ;)
<thomi> anyway, catch you 'round :D
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi, can someone push the publish button on vivid silo #12 again? I got my code reviewed this time :$ (https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-012-2-publish/build?delay=0sec)
<sil2100> pete-woods: sure!
<pete-woods> sil2100: thanks :)
<sil2100_> And there goes my morning work, just love GPU hang-ups
<sil2100> huh
<pstolowski> trainguars hey, silo 15 fails with some internal errors - https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-015-1-build/102/console
<sil2100> satoris: hey!
<satoris> Hello.
<sil2100> satoris: it seems that the latest thumbnailer upload caused some issues in the gallery-app
<sil2100> satoris: LP: #1412442
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1412442 in Canonical System Image "Images are black when opened in gallery" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1412442
<sil2100> satoris: we would need this to be fixed ASAP, otherwise we'll have to revert thumbnailer as it's now causing regressions on the image
<satoris> There are two fixes outstanding but I can't land them because jenkins fails to build.
<satoris> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/thumbnailer-vivid-amd64-ci/16/console
<satoris> A cihelp guy said to look into it yesterday but there have been no news since and my reping (an hour or few ago) got no replies. :(
<vila> satoris: I juuuust finished reading the backlog here ;)
<sil2100> \o/
<satoris> sil2100: when the two fixes from kaleo land, then it should start working.
<satoris> I'll corral them in as soon as possible.
<vila> satoris: now I need to find what fginther did but I agree with him that the fix is around having 1) beefier workers 2) make sure they are properly spread on the physical nodes
<satoris> sil2100: so if the builder thing is fixed in time the fixes can land immediately, if not then revert is probably the correct thing to do.
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, what's going on with https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-015-1-build/104/console ?
<vila> satoris: on it, the jenkins workspace permission bits are broken (read-only)
<satoris> Excellent, thanks.
<vila> damn it, I chmod'ed 755 and http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/thumbnailer-vivid-amd64-ci/18/console put it back to 711 !!
<vila> at least I'm lucky enough that it keeps using the same worker
<pstolowski> trainguards could you pls reconfigure silo 15, thanks
<vila> satoris: rm'ing the damn dir allows progress: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/thumbnailer-vivid-amd64-ci/19/console
<vila> satoris: is that the MP you're after though ? Or should I look at another one and keep digging ?
<satoris> vila: that's the one. (original mr is https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/thumbnailer/save_failures/+merge/246547)
<vila> fginther: we've got a gremlin having fun at us ^ chmod'ing the dir didn't work, rm'ing it did
<vila> fginther: on cloud-worker-10 so far, not sure the gremlin will stay there or if it already broke some other dirs though...
<vila> satoris: success on http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/thumbnailer-vivid-amd64-ci/19/console
<vila> satoris: what's next ?
<satoris> vila: hmm, the launchpad page is not updated with approval. Let me restart it.
<vila> satoris: ha, crap, the lower job succeeded, my bad, I need to re-run the higher level one.... /me sighs
<satoris> vila: I already restarted it.
<vila> satoris: ha good, url ?
<vila> nm, stupid request
<vila> satoris: hmpf, permission denied again ;-(
<vila> satoris: ok, you're jinxed, three different workers involved, all with permission denied
<satoris> That makes me a sad panda. :-(
<vila> satoris: same here ;-/
<vila> satoris: especially since this error makes no sense
<vila> satoris: and is now spreading on different workers
<satoris> Maybe it's Skynet?
<sil2100> pstolowski: o/
<vila> satoris: yay, removing the 'x' bit on dirs is especially nasty, can't even think which code can do that in that context (can  hardly think about a valid case for removing 'x' on a dir...)
<satoris> Maybe some wildcard is doing the wrong thing?
<sil2100> pstolowski: the error is really strange, let's see how things look like after the reconfigure
<sil2100> pstolowski: reconfigured
<mzanetti> sil2100: can you please reconfig rtm/16 for me (row 42)
<sil2100> mzanetti: sure thing
<sil2100> What has been added?
<mzanetti> the gles twin
<mzanetti> thanks :)
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Damn, one merge is not approved
<vila> satoris: hotfixing the workers, this will take a while, I'll keep you posted
<jibel> vila, what is the ETA? we are blocked on this fix to land another silo this afternoon. If it cannot land soon we'll have to revert.
<sil2100> jibel: I'll prepare a revert in the meantime, so that everything is ready... could you confirm that installing thumbnailer 1.3+15.04.20141218~rtm.is.1.3+14.10.20141020-0ubuntu1 fixes the issues?
<sil2100> jibel: since we'll be reverting to that version
<sil2100> (which actually is a revert...)
<jibel> sil2100, I'll test after lunch
<vila> jibel: I finished "fixing" the cloud workers, I'm starting to fix the cyclops ones
<Kaleo> nerochiaro, can you speak to sil2100 about the critical gallery bug from yesterday?
<jibel> sil2100, don't do anymore revert of this package or you'll overflow the version number ;)
<sil2100> Kaleo: I think the discussion above is about that bug ;)
<Kaleo> sil2100, yes, and there is a pending fix in gallery IIRC
<sil2100> jibel: I'll fine-tune the version so it's not a revert to a revert ;p Since otherwise the version number would really be too big!
<sil2100> Kaleo: in gallery as well? I thought it was thumbnailer that caused the regression
<Kaleo> sil2100, it is
<Kaleo> sil2100, but the code in gallery was not ideal
<Kaleo> sil2100, and making it ideal also fixes the bug
<Kaleo> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/avoid-thumbnailers-from-viewer/+merge/246997
<Kaleo> sil2100, status to be checked with nerochiaro
<jibel> Kaleo, if you want more fixes in the gallery it has to go in silo 14
<jibel> Kaleo, it's the sync from vivid
<sil2100> Oh, ok, that would be great, as it would mean that even in the worst case we can still not revert
<Kaleo> jibel, ok; nerochiaro see jibel's comment as well ^
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: sil2100: the status is that as far as i am concerned that branch Kaleo pointed out fixes the bug in gallery. Bill was supposed to test it yesterday and let me know but it did not happen. I expect him and Pat to take a decision on this today
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: sil2100: jibel: i would say please chuck that branch in silo 14 so Bill can look and approve when he comes in
<sil2100> nerochiaro: that might be a bit problematic as the gallery-app silo is a sync silo, so it has no merges assigned to it
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> But I guess we can work-around that somehow
<sil2100> Will check after lunch
<jibel> sil2100, 1.3+15.04.20141218~rtm.is.1.3+14.10.20141020-0ubuntu1 works on krillin/rtm 205
 * jibel -> lunch
<nerochiaro> sil2100: i am not very familiar with the silo system so please do as you feel is best. the goal is to allow bill and pat a quick path to check the patch solves the issue and approve for quick release if they are satisfied with it
<alan_g> cihelp: we've seen a couple of builds time out on cloud-worker-11 - is it struggling? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-android-vivid-i386-build/961/consoleFull https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-android-vivid-i386-build/957/consoleFull
<vila> alan_g: it's in understatement ;) All cloud workers are struggling on mir builds
<vila> s/in/an/
<Wellark> hi guys
<Wellark> where are the ddebs from RTM published?
<Wellark> they don't appear to be in http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/
<Wellark> and not under http://derived.archive.canonical.com/
<Wellark> ogra_: do you know?
<Wellark> sil2100 maybe?
<Wellark> trainguards: help... --^
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I have an RTM silo for line 78, please?
<cjwatson> Wellark: they should be on the main ddebs site
<cjwatson> Wellark: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-rtm/
<Wellark> cjwatson: oh, there was a subdirectory!
<Wellark> cjwatson: thanks, love you! :D
<sil2100> oSoMoN: on it! Was on lunch :)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks
<om26er> pete-woods, Hi!
<om26er> pete-woods, How can I verify fix for bug 1411201 ?
<ubot5> bug 1411201 in Canonical System Image "Scope framework seems to be caching location" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1411201
<sil2100> satoris: the best thing we can do regarding gallery-app is releasing your fix for vivid and then re-doing the sync to ubuntu-rtm
<sil2100> satoris: anything else would require bfiller
<sil2100> bfiller: ping
<satoris> sil2100: if by "my fix" you mean the ones we are trying to land once Jenkins permits? If so then absolutely yes.
<pmcgowan> sil2100, whats the question
<pete-woods> om26er: I did it by adding a new collection of scopes in the store. it's called "canned data scopes"
<pete-woods> om26er: one of them prints the current GPS coordinates. you can refresh the scope and check that the GPS coordinates change as you move around
<pete-woods> om26er: the scope is called "Canned scope using location"
<om26er> pete-woods, without the silo, will it not update co-ordinates ?
<om26er> also do I need to run the complete test plan
<pete-woods> om26er: well that's up to you. I can tell you that the only code that is touched is inside the location code
<pete-woods> om26er: it doesn't update the coordinates without the silo, no
<sil2100> pmcgowan: so we're in a sticky situation related to the recent thumbnailer regression (that broke gallery): we have fixes from both the gallery and thumbnailer side
<om26er> pete-woods, is it unity-scope-canned on launchpad ?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: whenever any one of them lands, we're fixed, but...
<pete-woods> om26er: yes. but it's in the store, so you don't need to build it yourself or anything
<pmcgowan> nerochiaro, can you discuss ^^
<sil2100> pmcgowan: the thumbnailer fix is blocked on jenkins build problems (which are being worked on by CI), while the gallery-app fix well, would require bfiller around since the gallery-app fix needs to be somehow incorporated into the gallery silo
<om26er> pete-woods, right, I found it in the store. Its actually called 'Canned data scopes'
<pete-woods> ^ om26er: I did it by adding a new collection of scopes in the store. it's called "canned data scopes"
<pmcgowan> sil2100, we would need to understand what the thumbnailer side fix is, I wasnt aware it could be fixed there
<sil2100> pmcgowan: where the gallery silo is a sync silo, so adding an additional merge cannot be done... we would have to probably just release it in vivid and sync, or ask bfiller if we can do it somehow else
<sil2100> pmcgowan: it seems it can be fixed from both sides
<sil2100> pmcgowan: so both the thumbnailer can be fixed, and the gallery can be fixed
<pmcgowan> satoris and nerochiaro  need to discuss
<pete-woods> om26er: there is more than one scope in that package. you should probably favourite the one called "Canned scope using location"
<nerochiaro> pmcgowan: the gallery fix will solve the problem as far as I am concerned, using the version of thumbnailer that is in the current image. The thumbnailer fix is something Kaleo did, more than Satoris
<nerochiaro> sil2100: ^
<satoris> Yes, I'm just trying to get the fixes through Jenkins.
<pmcgowan> nerochiaro, do we want both fixes then?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: both can be in, yes, but not both are required for the gallery to work again - just one is enough
<satoris> The thumbnailer fixes some other issues too so we might want to get it in anyway.
<sil2100> But currently we can't get either of them landed
<nerochiaro> pmcgowan: as sil2100 and satoris said
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  would you please release the silo8? I have approved the MR
<sil2100> bzoltan_: o/
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  thank you
<sil2100> bzoltan_: need to contact an archive admin for this one
<bzoltan_> sil2100: yes, as it provides a new package
<sil2100> cjwatson: hey! Could you take a look at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-008-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu_3.1.1+15.04.20150119-0ubuntu1.diff ? It's adding a new binary package and needs an ACK from an archive admin :)
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks!
<bzoltan_> ogra_: how much time/trouble would it take to push an update to the sdk-libs-tools after the ubuntu-sdk-qmake-extras lands on Vivid?
<cjwatson> sil2100: could you ask a more routine archive admin, please?  I'm phasing out of this sort of thing since I've moved to the Launchpad team
<sil2100> cjwatson: ACK! Let me find someone ;)
<om26er> pete-woods, ok, I can confirm the fix. Had to go out for the satellite to connect.
<om26er> Now need to run the Test plan.
<pete-woods> om26er: awesome, thanks. yeah I've been wandering around in the frost while testing it :)
<sil2100> jibel: the vivid not running the emulator images might be a problem this week, as rsalveti is away...
<sil2100> Not sure how you're supposed to do sanity testing on this then
<jibel> sil2100, testing on utopic
<jibel> Chipaca, can you have a look at silo 000 (ubuntu-push) Verified 2 days ago and still not published "Some merges are unapproved."
<jibel> bfiller, silo 2 passed QA but can not publish "Some merges are unapproved."
<bfiller> jibel: let me check
<bfiller> jibel: all set, sil2100 mind republishing silo 2 please?
<sil2100> bfiller: approved? :)
<bfiller> sil2100: indeed :)
<sil2100> This is what I like
<jibel> bfiller, thanks. So gallery-app in silo 14 is the only remaining sync from vivid.
<bfiller> jibel: that's great. we are working on the fix still for the black screen and thumbnails issue. hopefully we'll have that today
<bfiller> jibel: caused by the thunbmailer that was released this weekend
<ogra_> bzoltan_, a seed change, a rebuild of the meta and an upload of the meta
<jibel> bfiller, yeah, I know the story. We need gallery app verified today to have it on tomorrow morning's image that will go through regression testing.
<bzoltan_> ogra_: OK, I will ping you once the silo8 is landed
<bfiller> jibel: ack, we'll either have a fix or will push to revert thumbnaiiler
<ogra_> bzoltan_, prepare a seed MP please to make sure it doesnt get typoed or some such
<mzanetti> sil2100: when you have a minute, a silo for row 80 please
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  What? An MP without typo is like a horse without washing machine...
<ogra_> true true :)
<sil2100> mzanetti: remember that there's unity8 in landing-021 already
<mzanetti> uh
 * mzanetti checks
<mzanetti> sil2100: thanks for that. I would have missed it
<Chipaca> jibel: I believe that that message is in error or outdated; they've been approved since monday
<mzanetti> sil2100: will move my stuff into that
<sil2100> Oh, ok, since I already assigned a silo ;)
<sil2100> mzanetti: you want 80 unassigned
<sil2100> ?
<mzanetti> sil2100: yep, don't need two
<mzanetti> sil2100: sorry :/
<sil2100> No worries, ok, freeing :)
<kenvandine> mandel, what's up with rtm silo 19?
<jibel> Chipaca, hm, which version should be on the phone? current version in the archive is 0.64.1+14.10.20141023.2~rtm-0ubuntu1, it looks old.
<jibel> Chipaca, is it the right version?
<Chipaca> jibel: that's likely
<abeato> jibel, hi, is there anything stopping rtm silo 9 for being QA tested? I've seen the "not targeted" comment in the trello board for one of the bugs
<jibel> abeato, hi, it is not on the list for ww05. Can you escalate it to pmcgowan for review or removed from the silo
<abeato> pmcgowan, could you take a look at bug #1376250 ? iirc it was targeted for a landing in previous iterations
<ubot5> bug 1376250 in ofono (Ubuntu RTM) "i-network says "Unknown" or "No SIM" on N4 (mako), can't unlock the SIM" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376250
<abeato> jibel, but in any case the changes for that are a pre-requirement for the fix for bug #1373388 , which is built on top of that
<ubot5> bug 1373388 in Canonical System Image "Allow user to change SIM slot technologies ( ex. 2G vs. 3G )" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1373388
<jibel> Chipaca, to be clear, the package we verified in silo 000 on Monday is not in the archive. Something is wrong with the publication.
<jibel> sil2100, ^ can you have a look at what happened to ubuntu-push
<Chipaca> jibel: ok, now i'm confused
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  did you find anybody who could sign off the silo8?
<Chipaca> jibel: are those checks triggered manually, or are they autoamtic?
<Chipaca> jibel: because sil2100 told me about them being unapproved on monday, i corected that, but he'd left by the time it got done
<pmcgowan> abeato, thats a very large change in that MR
<Chipaca> jibel: so if they are manual, then somebody needs to hit it again
<jibel> sil2100, it included a fix for bug 1376282 and bug 1380662 but cannot it anywhere, so maybe I'm doing it wrong
<ubot5> bug 1376282 in ubuntu-push (Ubuntu RTM) "ubuntu-push-client is writing frequent debug messages to logs" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376282
<ubot5> bug 1380662 in ubuntu-push (Ubuntu) "legacy apps re-set their notification status on reboot" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380662
<Chipaca> jibel: if they're automatic, something's broken
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: mir builds are impacting all cloud builders
<jibel> Chipaca, I've no idea how that part of the train works
<abeato> pmcgowan, the changes for setting dynamically the slot with 3G capabilities are large
<jibel> Chipaca, I was just checking that what the QA team verified actually landed
<Chipaca> jibel: ah, ok
<abeato> pmcgowan, it includes creation of new DBus interfaces and some new files
<vila> satoris, jibel: cloud/cyclops workers issue still under investigation
<jibel> vila, in other words: it won't land today?
<jibel> vila, it = thumbnailer fix
<vila> jibel: I still can't say, that job has been failing for quite some time (jobs are kept for only two weeks, I've seen evidence as old as 5 January), the only succesful one is http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/thumbnailer-vivid-armhf-ci/10/consoleFull
<jibel> sil2100, ^ revert?
<vila> jibel: and the success is probably because it ran for the first time on that specific worker
<vila> jibel, sil2100 : will the revert require to run the same job ?
<sil2100> jibel: one moment, still in UE Live
<sil2100> So I'm a bit distracted
<sil2100> jibel: ok, let me check the ubuntu-push silo and try to release it
<sil2100> jibel: as for the revert, I still need to poke bfiller since we might simply be able to release the gallery-app fix instead then
<sil2100> bfiller: hey! So, I was thinking, could we somehow release nerochiaro's gallery-app fix for the thumbnailer issues?
<sil2100> bfiller: we might take nerochiaro's branch, release it for vivid and re-sync gallery-app in the silo
<sil2100> bfiller: but this would have to be done quickly
<bfiller> sil2100: that is the plan, just doing some final testing on it
<bfiller> sil2100: not quite ready yet
<sil2100> bfiller: excellent :)
<sil2100> I'll prepare the thumbnailer revert just in case
<vila> sil2100: will the revert require to run the same job ?
<sil2100> vila: no, a revert would just require a push to the archive
<sil2100> So no worries, we do soft reverts (only in the archive)
<awe_> abeato, AFAIK RTM-silo #9 only contains ofono.  Is this what you're talking about when you say the landing has been stopped?
<bzoltan_> ogra_: This is the MR -> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-seeds/qmake_enablers/+merge/247148 after the silo8 gets and ACK from an archive admin, as this silo brigs the new ubuntu-sdk-qmake-extras package
<vila> sil2100: ack, let me know when you go with the revert
<abeato> awe_, pmcgowan was complaining it was a rather large change
<awe_> pmcgowan, ^^????
<sil2100> bzoltan_: we got a +1, let me push it
<abeato> but these changes are all actually needed for set3G, unfortunately
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  \o/
<awe_> abeato, let's hear from pmcgowan first...
<sil2100> bzoltan_: there was one proposition though for the future, but let me first release this
<sil2100> (too many things at once)
<bzoltan_> sil2100: shoot
<greyback_> trainguards: can I get a vivid silo for line 80 of the spreadsheet (qtmir)
<sil2100> greyback_: sure
<greyback_> thanks!
<kenvandine> rsalveti, do you have a status on rtm silo 19?
<sil2100> greyback_: done o/
<sil2100> yw!
<sil2100> kenvandine: rsalveti is away today it seems :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, thanks... i'll pester mandel then :)
<kenvandine> mandel...
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: mir builds are impacting all cloud builders; fix in progress
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: mir builds are impacting all cloud builders; fix in progress
<ev> apologies for the CI team being quiet as we've worked through this today. We're firefighting a couple of issues here and will keep you all posted through the day on our progress.
<fginther> alan_g, kgunn, I'm working on deploying some bigger build nodes for mir. If they test out ok, I'll have them switched on as soon as possible
<kgunn> thanks a bunch!
<sil2100> bfiller: how's the gallery-app fix testing going? Since if it's not available soon we'll have to revert thumbnailer
 * sil2100 has the revert ready
<bfiller> sil2100: silo building then we'll test
<bfiller> sil2100: should know within 1hr or so
<satoris> ping trainguards, could someone start silo 007 for me. It says I don't have permissions.
<sil2100> satoris: oh, let me take a look then (and add you to the required group)
<satoris> sil2100: thanks.
<sil2100> satoris: ok, you're added now :)
<sil2100> satoris: strange that you weren't, since you had access to the spreadsheet
<satoris> Got the mail.
<sil2100> jibel: how does ~1h sound for the gallery-app resolve? I can push the revert, but we need to be aware that we'll reopen any closed thumbnailer bugs until the CI problems get resolved
<sil2100> I'm fine with either approach really
<mandel> kenvandine, what?
<mandel> kenvandine, ahh the silo, I've tested it and works as expected
<mandel> sil2100, anything I have to do about that (silo 19, rtm)
<kenvandine> mandel, please mark it as tested so it gets in the QA queue
<mandel> kenvandine, ack
<mandel> kenvandine, should be ok now
<kenvandine> mandel, thx
<pmcgowan> awe_, abeato sil2100 so after discussing with awe for now we propose to just land the auto answer branch and defer the rest until we can test it all together with settings and indicator
<awe_> pmcgowan, ack.  abeato is working on the updated MR as we speak
<bfiller> sil2100, jibel: there is a new click to test for gallery and it's linked off the dashboard for rtm silo 14, seems to fix the problem. I'm waiting for the vivid silo to finish building, then we can release that and sync to rtm. If we are out of time I can manually sync those MR's to trunk and we can release trunk in rtm first, then sync back to vivid
<sil2100> awe_, pmcgowan: what changes is this about?
<bfiller> sil2100: the debs don't really matter so much for gallery, it's just the release of the click to the store based on trunk
<sil2100> bfiller: excellent
<sil2100> jibel, brendand, davmor2: ^ can anyone of you take a look?
<sil2100> Or om26er_ ^
<sil2100> om26er_: you tested gallery originally, right?
<om26er_> sil2100, yes, I did.
<sil2100> om26er_: could you check out the new click for gallery? It should be attached to the silo desc/comment
<sil2100> om26er_: it fixes the thumbnailer-caused issues
<sil2100> :)
<om26er_> bfiller, does it incorporate the fix for black images ?
<bfiller> om26er_: yes
<sil2100> om26er_: can you work on it now? :)
<om26er_> sil2100, yes, on it.
<sil2100> om26er: thank you!
<cwayne> davmor2: rvr: i don't suppose there's been any testing yet on custom?
<rvr> cwayne: I think davmor2 started to test it
<davmor2> cwayne: started
<sil2100> \o/
<cwayne> excellent
<abeato> trainguards, I was trying to reconfigure silo 9, but something went wrong, could you take a look?
<abeato> I cleaned the silo before (with "no merge" set), maybe that was the issue
<abeato> awe_, ^^
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150121-61768b8.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150121-61768b8.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-testresults-20150121-61768b8.ods
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, sil2100 davmor2 ^ new device tarball for rtm
<john-mcaleely> can I ask for a QA pass please?
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: working on the custom tarball currently cwayne beat you to it :)
<john-mcaleely> curse you cwayne :-)
<cwayne> hah, take that boss
<sil2100> Oh no!
<sil2100> davmor2: will you be able to still sign off the device tarball today? Not sure how far you are with the custom one
<cwayne> sil2100: is rvr scheduled to test out 14.09.es custom too? we really need to keep both of them in sync
<bfiller> sil2100: could you publish ubuntu silo 16 please for gallery?
<sil2100> bfiller: sure
<abeato> sil2100, would you mind taking a look at line 51, was trying to reconfigure but had some problems, would it be better to remove that line and start again?
<rvr> cwayne: I'll take a quick look, as I'll use it tomorrow during the regression test
<cwayne> rvr: great, we've also sent off the translations today, hope to get them back monday :)
<rvr> cwayne: Wee!
<robru> abeato: indeed cleaning the silo frees it, you threw your silo away
<abeato> robru, expected I guess
<robru> abeato: i can reassign, one sec
<abeato> robru, what should I do to clean-up line 50 in the spreadsheeet
<abeato> robru, awesome, thanks
<robru> abeato: ok you're in silo rtm 0 now
<abeato> robru, nice
<plars> satoris: sil2100: I think we are on track to a fix for the thumbnailer landing issue in jenkins
<plars> testing it now
<dbarth_> orgra, robru: hey, can you advise me how to ci-land signon-apparmor-extension in rtm?
<dbarth_> jdstrand maybe also ^^
<robru> dbarth_: are you wanting to just copy the version that exists in vivid or do you want to just cherry-pick certain patches?
<dbarth_> we have it in vivid, and we landed all scopes + oa changes necessary to enable that new landing now, i think
<dbarth_> just seed, i think you had made a utopic version already
<dbarth_> ensure it's on by default
<robru> dbarth_: just seed? so the package is already in rtm?
<dbarth_> but i'd like that to go via the normal qa process; the test is quite simple; regression testing a bit longer
<dbarth_> available in rtm afaict yes
<dbarth_> pool/universe/s/signon-apparmor-extension/signon-apparmor-extension_0.1+14.10.20141002-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb
<sil2100> plars: \o/ great news
<sil2100> plars: we fixed it from a different side, but the thumbnailer fix landing would still be good to make sure that nothing else is broken
<sil2100> plars: so just give us a sign once it works and the lander can continue his work on this ;)
<sil2100> jibel: ^
<plars> sil2100: I've restarted the run for https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/thumbnailer/save_failures/+merge/246547 so hopefully we should know something soon
<robru> dbarth_: sorry was in a meeting. yeah it looks like the versions match between rtm and vivid. I guess you just need it seeded, I don't really deal with that. ogra_ is a better bet.
<dbarth_> robru: but how can that pass via ci/qa though?
<dbarth_> ie, which type of line should i had in the spreadsheet for this to happen?
<robru> dbarth_: I don't think there is a line for that. my understanding is that ogra_ uploads seed changes manually.
<bfiller> sil2100: we need to rebuild silo 14 to be in sync with vivid
<bfiller> sil2100: going to do that now - you might have to do the manual upload thing if it fails
<sil2100> bfiller: ok, did the click package get signed off?
<dbarth_> robru: hmm ok; i guess the regression testing will be covered by the normal image qa process
<bfiller> sil2100: I think it did as silo marked passed QA now
<sil2100> Great
<robru> dbarth_: yeah you should talk to ogra, sorry ;-)
<bfiller> sil2100: I am preparing the click from trunk to upload to the store
<sil2100> bfiller: will it be the same as what QA tested?
<bfiller> sil2100: note, this will need a manual security ack from jdstrand or someone on the security team as it has special rules to allow access to SD card
<bfiller> sil2100: yes, same but one rev higher - built from head of trunk which only has a packaging revision since the one i built
<robru> boiko: you're missing either an mp or a source package or a sync there
<boiko> robru: yeah, the spreadsheet didn't save the edition and I just noticed/fixed it, sorry
<robru> boiko: k, you got vivid 0
<boiko> robru: thanks :)
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
<rvr> cwayne: davmor2: Spanish image looks good so far
<davmor2> rvr: thanks dude
<bfiller> sil2100, popey: new gallery uploaded to store, not sure how the manual review process works but think this will need one
<popey> bfiller: has it been through QA?
<bfiller> popey: yup
<popey> looks like it already went through..
<popey> oh, it failed... one mo
<popey> bfiller: can you set it to manual review in the store? should be a button here somewhere https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/507/
<bfiller> popey: did that
<bfiller> just did
<popey> okay
<popey> lemme see
<bfiller> popey: jdstrand said it would need a manual security review each time because we have rules to read the entire SD card
<popey> done
<bfiller> popey: thanks!
<plars> satoris: sil2100: It's working now: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/thumbnailer/save_failures/+merge/246547
<sil2100> \o/
<plars> sorry for the delay, there was one last thing needed to correct the previous bad state so that things could progress smoothly
<greyback_> trainguards: can someone please reconfigure vivid silo 12 - added gles twin for qtmir
<robru> greyback_: uh, what spreadsheet row is that? dashboard is having a hiccup
<robru> 79 i guess... right?
<greyback_> robru: 79. CI train spreadsheet being very slow for me, more sure if my addition actually saved..
<greyback_> s/more/not/
<greyback_> yeah it did
<robru> greyback_: yeah I see 2 MPs on row 79, one of them does say gles-sync
<greyback_> robru: great, thanks
<bfiller> sil2100: so new gallery is approved and in the store :) silo 14 is rebuilt and signed off by QA and needs to be published, but the status in the dashboard is not reflecting that
<robru> greyback_: you're welcome. should be ready now
<greyback_> ta
<robru> bfiller: yeah I'm seeing some dashboard issues. sigh
<robru> bfiller: ok I see it now. there seems to be some connectivity issue between the dashboard and spreadsheet, try reloading the page
<bfiller> robru: I see it now, thanks!
<bfiller> robru: ready for publish :)
<bfiller> music to my ears
<robru> brb
<sil2100> bfiller, robru: excellent, thanks! :)
<cwayne> davmor2: rvr: we need to revert one change, sorry for the late notice :/
<davmor2> cwayne: damn you I'd nearly finished
<cwayne> davmor2: sorry, I just got word of it literally right now
<cwayne> :/
<davmor2> slap them hard for me
<cwayne> davmor2: we should be able to just test this delta though, it's only 1 click being reverted to the previous version
<davmor2> cwayne: which click?
<cwayne> davmor2: telegram
<davmor2> hmmm okay
 * davmor2 goes for tea
<cwayne> davmor2: it's building now, one minor change snuck in (a fix for #1410742 new aggregator preview should higlight open article, diff was quite small)
<cwayne> rvr: ^
<rvr> cwayne: I'll take a look
<cwayne> davmor2: rvr: sorry, was mistaken, there are no additional changed, just the revert
<sil2100> cwayne, davmor2: please push the tarball whenever QA gives a +1 ;)
<sil2100> See you tomorrow o/
<cwayne> sil2100: might wanna check your email
<cwayne> ha
<cwayne> but yeah, the only change is a reverted click, so should be able to re-use most of the testing
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: none
<cwayne> davmor2: rvr: what's the verdict?
<davmor2> cwayne: I'm not telling you :P
<davmor2> cwayne: I added the device tarball so I'm testing both rather than making john-mcaleely wait another 30 minutes on top should be done in 10-15 minutes
<cwayne> davmor2: wonderful :) sorry again for all this, I owe you a few cokes at the next sprint for sure :)
<dobey> cihelp: hi, i need to get lp:ubuntuone-credentials/rtm-14.09 set up in jenkins to test MPs and such
<fginther> dobey, that can be done. I'll add it to the list of tasks and follow up when it's ready
<dobey> fginther: ok great, thanks
<davmor2> john-mcaleely, cwayne, robru: okay so it looks like the device tarball and custom tarball are both good feel free to land them whenever robru says you can
<cwayne> \o/
<cwayne> rvr: ^ do you concur with .es?
<davmor2> cwayne: rvr confirmed first if the only change is reverting telegram then this should still be good right?
<bfiller> robru: in silo 2 I think the myspell-hr is never going to migrate because there is a newer version in rtm, which is fine. we can just drop myspell-hr
<bfiller> robru: that's rtm silo 2
<cwayne> davmor2: yep
<cwayne> hadnt realized he'd +1d yet, works for me :)  davmor2 sil said i could push when ready, should i wait for robru or push?
<davmor2> cwayne: I guess you can push then
<cwayne> cool beans
<cwayne> pushed -- thanks guys!
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, excellent
<john-mcaleely> robru, is now a good time to push the device tarball ?
<robru> john-mcaleely: I dunno, what metrics would distinguish a good time from a bad time? you have ~7 hours before the image gets built if that's what you're asking
<john-mcaleely> robru, I think that makes it a good time. The criteria in the past has been: are the builders quiet, and is something planned for them to soon
<john-mcaleely> do soon. (where the device build will occupy them for ~30 mins or so)
<robru> john-mcaleely: yeah seems fine to me then. it's been a pretty quiet day from my perspective
<john-mcaleely> robru, ok, will do!
<robru> john-mcaleely: thanks
<john-mcaleely> robru, pushed. we should see a new build over the next ~30 mins
<robru> bfiller: ok, want me to just merge that silo and ignore myspell?
<robru> john-mcaleely: cool
<bfiller> robru: yes please
<john-mcaleely> thank you!
<robru> bfiller: ok got you silos rtm 2 and 3
<robru> bfiller: and you now also have rtm 9, which conflicts with 3 and 21.
<bfiller> robru: perfect, thanks!
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome
<rvr> cwayne: Yup, .es looks fine
<jgdx> fginther, remember this [1] failure? I can't reproduce it on mako, using debs from that jenkins run on RTM. What do you reckon? [1] https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-14.09-mako/14/testReport/junit/ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_datetime/TimeDateTestCase/test_same_tz_selection/
<fginther> jgdx, I don't have much good advice here. But I would like to rule out anything specific related to the environment the ci makos use to run tests...
<jgdx> fginther, anything special about it? I'd love to replicate it.
<fginther> jgdx, I have a mako locally that I can use to test, and will kick a run off here in a few minutes.
<fginther> jgdx, the environment can be reproduced with a script, let me dig up the howto
<jgdx> fginther, awesome, thanks!
<fginther> jgdx, here is the method that jenkins is using: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/view/head:/README-cli.rst#L81
<fginther> jgdx, there are 4 environment variables to set and then execute run-mp.sh. NOTE: This will flash your device and wipe out it's entire contents
<fginther> jgdx, so don't do this on anything other then a test device
<jgdx> fginther, gah, right. :))
<jgdx> fginther, could the phone fall asleep? It's quite a long testcase
<fginther> jgdx, it's not supposed to. The screen lock is disabled prior to running the test
<fginther> jgdx, but that's something I can look for
<jgdx> fginther, great
<fginther> kgunn, the deployment of the larger build nodes for mir is complete. The are currently 4 of these nodes which we'll monitor this week
<kgunn> thanks it was really starting to be a pain
<pmcgowan> kgunn, why is your software so big
<kgunn> pmcgowan: that's a personal question ;)
<pmcgowan> kgunn, lol
<pmcgowan> imgbot
<fginther> dobey, lp:ubuntuone-credentials/rtm-14.09 is ready now
<dobey> fginther: great, thanks
<fginther> jgdx, I found an error in the MP testing instructions. For RTM tests, it's necessary to specify the image channel via an env var. See http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fginther/ubuntu-test-cases/document-rtm-mp-testing/view/head:/README-cli.rst#L96
<jgdx> fginther, 10-4
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-01-22
<dobey> fginther: hey. looks like lp:ubuntuone-credentials/rtm-14.09 is building on vivid? can you change it to build on rtm?
<dobey> well, i need to go. later
<ToyKeeper> mandel: You around?  The pause-click-updates silo passed, but there's still a remaining bug in that UI flow...  sometimes the "Update" button goes directly to "Resume" instead of "Pause".  This happened before the silo though, so the silo can still land.
<ToyKeeper> (tap "Update", progress bar starts to move, button label changes to "Resume"...  tap it, the label changes to "Pause", and then afterward everything works as intended)
<mandel> ToyKeeper, I am indeed around, yes, I did notice that without the silo too, very ugly indeed... but I'll have to fix that in next iteration
<mandel> ToyKeeper, we need to re-do most of the logic there and did not want to add a huge delta so late
<robru> dobey: building where? in a silo?
<ToyKeeper> mandel: Okay, just wanted to make sure you were aware of it.  :)
<mandel> ToyKeeper, yes, AFAIK ken knows too
<mandel> ToyKeeper, we are re-writting this little by little.. the last developer did a poor job
<ToyKeeper> Sorry it took so long; has been a very busy day so far.
<mandel> ToyKeeper, no problem, as long as it gets there :)
<mandel> ToyKeeper, is 2 am here, do you mind setting it to QA approved? I think that is the only thing left, right?
 * mandel is a little tired 
<ToyKeeper> mandel: Already done.  -queuebot/#ubuntu-ci-eng- trainguards, ubuntu-rtm/landing-019: Packages built. Testing pass. QA signed off. You can publish.
<mandel> \o/
<mandel> ToyKeeper, thx! Then I'm off to bed
<robru> mandel: yep, just hit publish on that
<mandel> robru, thx!
<robru> mandel: you're welcome
<imgbot> === IMAGE 73 building (started: 20150122-02:10) ===
<fginther> dobey, oops, sorry about that. Fixed and retriggered the two MPs that had already executed
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 208 building (started: 20150122-03:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 73 DONE (finished: 20150122-03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/73.changes ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 208 DONE (finished: 20150122-04:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/208.changes ===
<pstolowski> trainguards morning! can somebody review the packaging changes in silo 15?
<pstolowski> trainguards sorry, nvm. i've just been told this change is on hold atm
<seb128> sil2100, hey, how are you?
<seb128> sil2100, random question for you :-)
<seb128> sil2100, is http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu-rtm/ generated manually? just wondering why it's at 205 when current image is 208
<sil2100> seb128: hey! It's generated automatically on my machine currently, but I think I need to increase the sync period ;)
<sil2100> seb128: should be all there now
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<seb128> sil2100, just curious, why are some versions missing?
<sil2100> seb128: this usually means that the given image is a result of a tarball upload
<seb128> k
<seb128> do we have the details about those tarball changes somewhere?
<sil2100> For instance 206 was a new custom and 207 was a new device tarball
<ogra_> there should be mails about them
<ogra_> (not sure to which of the MLs )
<sil2100> Sadly nowhere formalized... we and the testers usually get e-mails regarding the tarball changes
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, but for instance cwayne1 sends it to a CC list, not a ML
<sil2100> Maybe we should think about changing that
<ogra_> we definitely should
<brendand> ogra_, is there an easy way to reproduce the conditions for this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1382767
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1382767 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "Bluetooth device with no name leads to details page with no header, no way to go back" [High,In progress]
<sil2100> ogra_: just in case, meeting! ;) Not much for you though!
<ogra_> brendand, i think the name detection was fixed at some point ...
<ogra_> sil2100, ooops, sorry
<brendand> ogra_, hmmm, that makes it hard to verify :)
<sil2100> satoris: once the thumbnailer migrates I'll assign the sync silo for you
<satoris> sil2100: ack, thanks.
* psivaa_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping psivaa | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: none
<sil2100> satoris: as for silo rtm/14 - just make sure that after you build the packages that they're the ones that you expect it to be
<sil2100> i.e. that it's the version from today
<satoris> sil2100: ack, will check.
<brendand> mzanetti, hey - i'm trying to test silo 16 for RTM
<brendand> mzanetti, it's supposed to reduce the time before sending SIGSTOP
<brendand> mzanetti, but i have to say it still feels like 3 seconds with the silo installed
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  the ubuntu-sdk-qmake-extras is landed so the https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-seeds/qmake_enablers/+merge/247148 is now safe to land too
<brendand> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> brendand: hey
<mzanetti> is it?
<mzanetti> let me check
<brendand> mzanetti, i tested using video playback in browser and a game (pathwind)
<mzanetti> mhm... reading the code it does set the timer to 1.5 secs
<mzanetti> brendand: I'm installing the silo atm, to give it another try
<mzanetti> brendand: hey, you sure you have installed the correct package?
<mzanetti> brendand: seems the citrain tool fails to install the ppa
<brendand> mzanetti, yeah
<brendand> mzanetti, i just reflashed without the silo and it seems like it might be a bit quicker with the silo
<mzanetti> brendand: I actually thought it was 5 secs before
<mzanetti> reading the code I see that the interval was changed from 3 to 1.5
<brendand> mzanetti, yeah it feels like 5 secs without and 3 secs with
<mzanetti> yeah
<brendand> mzanetti, maybe there's some overhead which makes it feel a bit longer in reality
<Chipaca> trainguards, could i have a silo for row 64?
<mzanetti> yeah, loading the greeter and lockscreen images for sure does take some resources
<mzanetti> (those images are dropped from ram when not needed)
<sil2100> Chipaca: on it
<Chipaca> sil2100: cheers
<Chipaca> sil2100: thanks
<Chipaca> is there something wrong with the builders? the build is getting killed :(
<Chipaca> fatal error: unexpected signal during runtime execution
<Chipaca> that's either something killing it explicitly, or possibly an OOM
<sil2100> In the PPA?
<Chipaca> yep
<Chipaca> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/195549325/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-i386.ubuntu-push_0.67%2B15.04.20150122.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz fwiw
<Chipaca> that's i386; arm and amd64 built ok
<Chipaca> armhf* :)
<cjwatson> Chipaca: signal 0xb, that's SIGSEGV
<cjwatson> not a builder problem
<Chipaca> cjwatson: what is it then?
<cjwatson> segmentation fault
<brendand> mzanetti, yeah so with the silo it's about 3 seconds and without about 4.5 seconds
<cjwatson> i.e. invalid memory access in your program
<Chipaca> cjwatson: yes, but why?
<brendand> mzanetti, exactly 1.5 seconds difference
<cjwatson> you get to debug it, have fun
<brendand> mzanetti,  but quite difficult to tell apart without comparing side-by-side
<cjwatson> any number of reasons for segfaults
<mzanetti> brendand: yep, I've counted that too
<brendand> mzanetti, hardly seems worth it :)
<mzanetti> dunno... afaik there was a huge discussion about it
<mzanetti> I wasn't part of it
 * Chipaca grumbles
<mzanetti> brendand: in any case, this silo does more
<brendand> mzanetti, i guess it can't be lowered too much or will cause some issues
<mzanetti> brendand: the important part is to inhibit phone deep sleep while the app is "suspending" (not the -ing, not -ed)
<cjwatson> Chipaca: since it would appear to be in malloc, perhaps native code somewhere has corrupted the malloc arena by way of a buffer overflow or similar.  valgrind may help
<mzanetti> narf... I really should re-read stuff before I press enter :D
<mzanetti> brendand: the important part is to inhibit phone deep sleep while the app is "suspending" (note the -ing, not -ed)
<mzanetti> forgetting one "e" kinda changes the whole thing :)
<mzanetti> sil2100: please reconfig silo rtm/001, row 32 for me. We've added a telephony branch that should go together with the unity branch
<Chipaca> cjwatson: yeah ... but that's golang, not me, doing the malloc
<mzanetti> sil2100: I'll be syncing with boiko in order to queue telephony landings properly
<Chipaca> cjwatson: that is, it's not _my_ native code :)
<cjwatson> Chipaca: I know, but this kind of fault can cause a crash distant from the cause
<Chipaca> cjwatson: and i've never seen it in testing here, hence why i suspected the builders
<Chipaca> yeah
<cjwatson> Chipaca: prior corruption in the malloc arena might only cause a crash somewhat later.  that's why you use valgrind
<cjwatson> Chipaca: and it can be somewhat non-deterministic.  this is very unlikely to be a builder fault, you just need to look harder :)
<cjwatson> Chipaca: I can assure you that we don't go around randomly SIGSEGVing stuff on builders for the fun of it
<cjwatson> and OOMs don't cause SIGSEGV
 * Chipaca looks into using valgrind with go
<cjwatson> (well, not the OOM killer at any rate, of course if you get NULL back from malloc and fail to handle it then that could be a problem, but I doubt that's the case here; the builders have plenty of memory)
<Chipaca> cjwatson: yeah, i hadn't realised it was a sigsegv when i asked at start
<sil2100> mzanetti: ok
<Chipaca> cjwatson: go doesn't play well with valgrind at all (dies with rt_sigaction nonesense)
<mzanetti> ta
<sil2100> yw!
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  have you seen ogra_ today?
<ogra_> bzoltan_, i'm working nearly fulltime on snappy nowadays, please be patient, i'll try to get to it before EOW
<sil2100> bzoltan_: yes, he's here
<sil2100> ^ ;)
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  No pressure :) I just need this package in the chroots very badly.
<ogra_> well, any core-dev can help you
<Chipaca> sil2100: is there an easy way to try a rebuild of a package from vivid? getting a weird error, and realising it hasn't been rebuilt since some rather big changes elsewhere in the stack.
<sil2100> Chipaca: you mean, like a no-change rebuild for one architecture?
<Chipaca> sil2100: changed the mp to a dummy one, reconfigured silo, forced rebuild worked for me. hope i'm not breaking anythign.
<Chipaca> sil2100: both 32 bit architectures actually
<Chipaca> there might be a problem with go in vivid on 32 bits
<Chipaca> we'll see
<Chipaca> there also might be a bug in our code, but if so it's a nasty one
<Chipaca> :)
<sil2100> In this case it should be ok if you just want to rebuild the existing package without any new changes ;)
<Chipaca> yeah, just to establish whether it's sane
<Chipaca> before i go digging :)
<Chipaca> so, ubuntu-push FTBFS on 32-bit x86 (at least) on vivid
<Chipaca> and now what?
<Chipaca> :(((
 * Chipaca gives up and goes to live on a farm
<sil2100> Chipaca: when was the last time ubuntu-push was built in vivid?
<Chipaca> sil2100: the day before golang 1.3 hit the archive
<sil2100> We need to check which dependencies changed and trying to triage what could be wrong
<Chipaca> decemebr 11th
<sil2100> geh
<Chipaca> indeedly
<mzanetti> sil2100: I've approved that now ^. sorry, missed it before
<sil2100> mzanetti: uugh, I see some problems with publishing, one moment
<mzanetti> err, wat?
<sil2100> Yeah... not sure what's wrong, need to dig deeper
<mzanetti> ok. let me know if I can help
<sil2100> :|
<sil2100> Ok, the train again ate a whole directory, and with the new publisher just a watch-only rebuild doesn't help
<sil2100> And since I don't have access to the machine working around it would be the most painful thing ever
<sil2100> So let me try pushing it to the archive manually
<sil2100> Or wait, geh
<sil2100> mzanetti: ok, let me do all the merges and releases manually, since the only other way would be to re-built both packages
<mzanetti> sil2100: did this break because of the not top-approved branch?
<sil2100> mzanetti: no, I doubt it, not sure what happened - something in the backend went really wrong
<mzanetti> ok
<sil2100> Ah, I think I see the possible problem ;/
<sil2100> mzanetti: so, it seems it wasn't the backend that broke it - you did a build once and aborted it half way when it was preparing the package, which is really really dangerous
<sil2100> mzanetti: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-016-1-build/75/console
<mzanetti> ok
<sil2100> mzanetti: in this place it started branching the bzr qtmir branch but couldn't finish since it was aborted, and CI Train completely lost track of its state here
<mzanetti> yes, I did that, I clicked build and noticed I forgot to reconfig first
<mzanetti> ok, will be more careful with that
<sil2100> mzanetti: you should only abort the build job when the packages are created and pushed to the PPA, when it's waiting on them to finish building
<mzanetti> ack
<sil2100> Since we can't make sure that we can abort at any place sadly ;)
<sil2100> Ok, anyway, let me try doing stuff manually
<popey> cihelp: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/calendar-app-click/ seems to build two clicks each time a merge lands. which is wrong/odd.
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I have a silo for line 68, please?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sure! At lunch now, but let me try quicky assigning
<oSoMoN> sil2100, no rush, have your lunch first!
<fginther> popey, looking
* psivaa_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: none
<popey> fginther: thanks
<fginther> popey, it's fixed now. There was an older .click left in an old build directory. It just needed a proper cleanup.
<popey> haha, ok :)
<popey> thanks
<Chipaca> sil2100: could you switch that silo over to rtm? i'd like to test this build against the rtm build deps
<Chipaca> sil2100: this is a test build, not something for any archive
<sil2100> Chipaca: let me get you another test silo then
<sil2100> Since switching to rtm would mean I would have to free this one up and assign a new one
<sil2100> Chipaca: ok, created a new row - the other rtm row you have let's leave for the right RTM release
<kenvandine> rsalveti, what's up with silo 18, the bluetooth agent stuff?
<Chipaca> sil2100: thanks
<kgunn> fginther: i feel bad bothering you again...but we are seeing between 50% and 100% of building before failing for reasons unrelated to build or tests
<kgunn> e.g. http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-clang-vivid-amd64-build/1007/console
<kgunn> failures on cloud-worker-10 and cloud-worker-11
<kenvandine> rsalveti, i have other branches to land, can i pass by your's ?
<kgunn> ev: just a heads up i'm pestering francis again ^
<ev> kgunn: cihelp is preferable. We don't have a vanguard in this slot today because Ursula is on holibobs
<kgunn> right
<fginther> kgunn, I or someone from the team will have a look shortly. I didn't specifically make any modifications for mir-clang-vivid-amd64-build yesterday, but will have a closer look at this and the other mir jobs today
<kenvandine> brendand, why is silo 4 blocked?  do you need anything from jgdx or I?
<brendand> kenvandine, there seems to be an issue with the manual operator selection
<brendand> kenvandine, jgdx is looking at it
<kenvandine> brendand, ok, thanks
<kenvandine> as long as someone is on it ;)
<ricmm> :D
<ricmm> sil2100: could I get a silo for ^
<sil2100> ricmm: sure!
<sil2100> ricmm: assigning, but it seems lool has platform-api also in silo 22 already
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 14 be published, please?
<ricmm> sil2100: thank you
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sure, one moment!
<sil2100> mzanetti: ok, all bits landed manually - apologies if there are any mistakes
<mzanetti> sil2100: ack, will check. thanks a lot
<sil2100> mzanetti: I already noticed a small typo in my commit-message, but I would call that a no-issue ;p
<sil2100> (sorry about that)
<sil2100> kenvandine: eek!
<sil2100> kenvandine: you need to rebuild silo 29 it seems
<sil2100> kenvandine: someone released something in the meantime from what CI Train says
<kenvandine> what?
<mzanetti> sil2100: don't worry about that :D
 * kenvandine wonders how that could happen
<kenvandine> sil2100, where does it say that?
<sil2100> kenvandine: ^
<kenvandine> sil2100, it uploaded fine
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok! I know what happened!
<sil2100> kenvandine: I pushed publish after you published the silo yourself ;)
<sil2100> kenvandine: sorry, forgot that you do all your publishing yourself!
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> yeah... sorry :)
<kenvandine> i wish that status updated quicker...
<sil2100> kenvandine: anyway, nevermind me ;p Apologies from my side, simply forgot about this!
<kenvandine> fortunately no harm can be done there :)
<kenvandine> rsalveti, i'll rebuild 18 after this is merged
<kenvandine> rsalveti, i went ahead and passed you :)
<lool> sil2100: ah thanks for the reminder, I'll push this
<brendand> kenvandine, do you know a way to test https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/content-hub/+bug/1383732 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1383732 in Canonical System Image "E-book content type" [Undecided,In progress]
<kenvandine> bfiller, ^^ mind passing on what Elleo gave you to brendand?
<bfiller> brendand: it's in the test plan for content-hub, linked in the sheet
<kenvandine> even better :)
<dbarth_> ogra_: hey, do you have time to seed that apparmor extension today?
<rpadovani> cihelp : I need to switch the development focus of calculator to another branch, what steps are required to keep jenkins working?
<fginther> rpadovani, we usually just need to know the branch name
<rpadovani> fginther, lp:ubuntu-calculator-app: the actual focus is on trunk, we want to switch to reboot (lp:ubuntu-calculator-app/reboot)
<fginther> rpadovani, that should be all we need, someone should be able to get this setup today
<rpadovani> fginther, that's cool, thanks! Will you take care to change it on LP too or will you ping me and I'll change it?
<fginther> rpadovani, hold on
<fginther> rpadovani, switching branches around in LP is the project maintainer's responsibility... but it sounds like you want to completely switch lp:ubuntu-calculator-app to point to the reboot branch?
<fginther> rpadovani, yes, it looks like I missunderstood
<rpadovani> fginther, yes, isn't this what happen when you change the development focus on lp?
<rpadovani> fginther, my only worry is about jenkins, it will need to take from lp:ubuntu-calculator-app and not lp:ubuntu-calculator-app/reboot anynore
<rpadovani> *anymore
<fginther> rpadovani, sorry about that. Yes, in this case, we just need to disable the jobs that look at the reboot branch
<rpadovani> fginther, ok, great, so could I go or do I wait your ping?
<mzanetti> trainguards: row 74 would be ready for a silo, but not in a hurry with it. so whenever some of you has some free minute
<fginther> rpadovani, it's safe to switch now. I've disable the jobs so as not to result in double builds
<sil2100> mzanetti: o/
<mzanetti> thanks :)
<rpadovani> fginther, thanks, done!
<brendand> bfiller, thanks for silo 2
<fginther> kgunn, I've also moved the mir-clang and mir-android builds to the larger nodes. The clang job appeared to be hitting resource limitations
<kgunn> alan_g: camako ^ fyi
<fginther> kgunn, will keep monitoring those larger nodes to make sure there is enough to go around
<alan_g> fginther: thanks
<Chipaca> sil2100: I'm done with silo ubuntu-rtm/landing-015, thank you
<sil2100> Chipaca: excellent, let me free it up
<Chipaca> confirmed the FTBFS is vivid-only, fwiw
<Chipaca> sil2100: also if you want to clean up landing-016 (from row 64), i'm not going to use it
<Chipaca> trainguards, could i have a silo for row 64 please?
<sil2100> o/
<Chipaca> *65*
<Chipaca> sil2100: hi. I meant row 65; 64 is the one to nuke :)
<Chipaca> because, ftbfs on vivid :(
<sil2100> Chipaca: hmmm, but we'll have to get this somehow to vivid anyway...
<Chipaca> sil2100: yes, of course
<sil2100> One moment please, still OTP
<sil2100> ;)
<Chipaca> sil2100: but for that we need to determine what in all that's changed in vivid has triggered the FTBFS (biggest candidate being golang 1.3)
<sil2100> robru: ping!
<sil2100> Chipaca: anyway, I'll leave this vivid silo assigned so that we don't forget that it needs to land for vivid as well
<Chipaca> sil2100: ok ... i won't forget though, because it's already on our automatically-tested development "trunk", and that's all that gets pushed to vivid
<Chipaca> sil2100: so as you wish. If you run short of silos, nuke it :)
<sil2100> Chipaca: yeah, let me leave a comment on that one ;)
<sergiusens> sil2100: can I sync a package from vivid-proposed?
<sil2100> sergiusens: that's a good question - sadly I think not but let me do a quick check since I think we're copying it from the release pocket directly
<sergiusens> sil2100: can you do a manual dput to a silo then?
<sergiusens> sil2100: my problem is similar to Chipaca's but different, as I'm using gcc-go
<sergiusens> sil2100: and the new gcc-go requires me to make packaging changes that will be bad for ubuntu-rtm as it doesn't have the latest gcc-go
<sergiusens> sil2100: oh well, I guess I can setup an rtm branch too
<sil2100> sergiusens: yeah, if I confirm it cannot be done I'll do that for you then, will keep you updated
<sil2100> But an rtm branch might be a better solution in case this is a long-standing problem
<sergiusens> sil2100: I don't expect ubuntu-rtm to survive that long :-P
<sil2100> hah ;)
<sergiusens> sil2100: empty MP commits work fine still, right?
<sil2100> sergiusens: yeah
<sergiusens> sil2100: ok, I'll give that a go
<sil2100> sergiusens: huh, it seems that it should be possible to do a sync from proposed
<sergiusens> sil2100: hah, I just got the above setup
<sergiusens> sil2100: line 58; but we can try do the sync
<sil2100> sergiusens: CI Train just uses getPublishedSources() without specifying the pocket argument, and in this case LP just returns everything
<sil2100> I don't have 100% guarantee, but it should just work since that's the only thing I see
<sergiusens> sil2100: oh, needs code changes?
<sergiusens> sil2100: then lets not experiment today :-)
<sil2100> No no, should just work ;)
<sergiusens> sil2100: oh, what's the syntax?
<sil2100> Just saying that I can't say for 100%
<sergiusens> sil2100: I already have everything staged the other way around, so it's easy to revert
<sil2100> Try simply writing in the source package name list: 'sync:ubuntu,vivid the_package_name' (nuntium I suppose?)
<sergiusens> sil2100: let's give it a try
<sil2100> And at least we'll know for sure if this works ;)
<sergiusens> sil2100: yup, nuntium, and it will sync from proposed? crazy :-)
<sil2100> Yeah ;p I think no one thought about the case that something might be stuck in proposed ;)
<sergiusens> sil2100: if you want to setup line 58 we will know :-)
<sil2100> sergiusens: assigning, let's hope it works - at least there would be less additional work for everyone
<sil2100> At least for now
<sil2100> bfiller: could you top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/fix-1411323-rtm/+merge/247142 ?
<bfiller> sil2100: done
<sergiusens> sil2100: at least it picked the right one :-)
<sil2100> sergiusens: oh, so it works? ;)
<sil2100> bfiller: thanks!
<sergiusens> sil2100: I'll need to sync in a package dep (build time only)
<sil2100> sergiusens: ah, missing from the rtm archive? Or need a different version?
<sergiusens> sil2100: missing from the rtm archive
<sil2100> sergiusens: ok, wait, what package do you need? We'll just copy it over
<sergiusens> sil2100: golang-go-flags-dev
<sergiusens> thanks
<jhodapp> robru, can you please land vivid silo 1?
<sil2100> jhodapp: publishing o/
<jhodapp> thanks sil2100
<sil2100> jhodapp: robru is sick today, cyphermox will be your US trainguard for today :)
<jhodapp> awesome, good to know
<sil2100> (once I EOD)
<cyphermox> howdy
<sergiusens> sil2100: did you make the copy though?
<sil2100> sergiusens: slangasek is copying it now, since we need an archive admin for things like this
<sil2100> Should be in the archive soon
<sergiusens> sil2100: thanks!
<sergiusens> sil2100: I give you permission to leave then :-P LOL
<sergiusens> enjoy
<sil2100> Hah! No worries, still a few e-mails to write ;)
<sergiusens> sil2100: in case you didn't notice, I fixed the emulator last night
<sil2100> sergiusens: thanks! Noticed that, I just finished mentioning it in the landing e-mail even
<sil2100> Makes things much easier for QA
<sil2100> sergiusens: ok, looks good -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/golang-go-flags
<sil2100> So far at least
<sergiusens> sil2100: so should I retrigger from ci train or someone else from the ppa itself?
<sil2100> sergiusens: hm, it's best if I simply rebuild it in the PPA
<sil2100> We'll save some resources this way
<sil2100> One moment
<sil2100> sergiusens: I'll add this 'rebuild in PPA' feature to the train once we have power of redeploying it once again
<sil2100> cyphermox: ok, I need to go EOD now really as it's latish here, leaving the train in your hands
<sil2100> sergiusens: rebuilt and it succeeded \o/
<cyphermox> alright
<sergiusens> sil2100: thanks
<cyphermox> any thing I need to be aware of before I break things?
<sil2100> cyphermox: just don't get too much frustrated if things start blowing up ;) The train does that
<sil2100> No no, all is ok
<cyphermox> ack
<cyphermox> anything that absolutely must not be landed?
<sil2100> No, QA makes sure to only sign-off things that are wanted in ubuntu-rtm
<sil2100> So just land anything that they +1
<sil2100> No breakages in sight
<sil2100> Ok, see you tomorrow and thanks again!
<sil2100> o/
<jhodapp> ricmm, reviewed your MR, 2 minor fixes needed
<alecu> cyphermox: may I ask you for a silo for line 74?
<kgunn> trainguards can someone publish rtm silo3
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> ricmm: need me to rebuild silo 8?
<ricmm> cyphermox: yes please something weird happened to it
<ricmm> or I can do it myself I guess
<cyphermox> pushing buttons...
<cyphermox> I think it should just work with a retry
<kgunn> thanks queuebot
<kgunn> cyphermox: actually...i see mzanetti has a vivid silo, i'll hop in that one, but it'll need a reconfig
<cyphermox> too late ;)
<cyphermox> well, not too late
<cyphermox> which silo is that?
<cyphermox> 14?
<mzanetti> cyphermox: yes
<cyphermox> trainguards: just testing my highlight
<cyphermox> d'oh.
<kgunn> mzanetti: oh my..you're still on
<cyphermox> kgunn: just let me know when you're ready for the reconfig
<kgunn> mzanetti: just fyi, gonna dump josh's screen shot fixes in there (usc included)
<kgunn> cyphermox: yep...ready
<cyphermox> ack
<mzanetti> kgunn: did someone review that?
<kgunn> mzanetti: usc branch yeah.... camako and kdub
<mzanetti> kgunn: looking into the unity branch I'd say there is something to fix still... but should be easy (no architectural thing). lemme look if I can find him
<kgunn> yeah josh is on
<cyphermox> rsalveti: kenvandine: have you had a chance to test and confirm my agent fixes?
<kenvandine> cyphermox, i don't have a way to test it, i think rsalveti was supposed to do that
<rsalveti> I got a bunch of failures, which were also happening in pure vivid
<rsalveti> so couldn't really test that silo
<kenvandine> cyphermox, i'd really like to get that landed though
<rsalveti> will give another shot later today, need to open bugs for the issues I had
<rsalveti> yeah
<kenvandine> i just rebuilt it since i landed another silo earlier
<rsalveti> kenvandine: thanks for that
<kenvandine> rsalveti, i think i'll want to do another landing tomorrow, so if we can get 18 published before then, great
<rsalveti> kenvandine: yeah, will keep you posted
<kenvandine> rsalveti, thx
<pmcgowan> charles, can you build silo 12
<cyphermox> I'll be out for a bit to get dinner, I will process any changes as soon as I'm back
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-01-23
 * cyphermox -> back
<imgbot> === IMAGE 74 building (started: 20150123-02:10) ===
<cyphermox> err
<jhodapp> cyphermox, can I get a silo for line 78 please?
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 209 building (started: 20150123-03:10) ===
<charles> ah bfiller, thanks for picking up silo 12
<imgbot> === IMAGE 74 DONE (finished: 20150123-03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/74.changes ===
<cyphermox> jhodapp: certainly
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 209 DONE (finished: 20150123-04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/209.changes ===
<vila> trainguards: It seems that devel-poposed #74 mako and #81 krillin fail to install on phones in the lab, is this known ?
<sil2100> vila: hey, what do you mean 'fail to install'?
<sil2100> vila: yeah, I heard some info from other people about that
<jibel> vila, yes someone said that too on the ML
<vila> sil2100: yeah, what jibel said + I'm seeing makos and krillins stuck at:
<vila> 2015/01/23 05:25:19 Rebooting into recovery to flash
<vila> + adb -s 04ed727c929709ba wait-for-device
<sil2100> Let me see what landed
<vila> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> vila, jibel: damn, this image had a lot - a new lxc, new udev, new lightdm, new gcc/glibc
<vila> meh, and tha's #82 for krillins soryy
<sil2100> Damn, my current device is busy so to say, as I'm testing Qt5.4 on it
<sil2100> But let me re-flash and try seeing what's up
<mzanetti> sil2100: good morning. sorry have to ask for a reconfig of 14. seems we have systemsettings-components dep in there
<sil2100> mzanetti: done o/
<mzanetti> sil2100: thank man
<popey> aaaargh
<popey> I give up.
<sil2100> popey: awww!
<sil2100> Google hangout problems?
<pstolowski> trainguards hello, can you check the changes in landing-15 and land it?
<sil2100> pstolowski: hey! Been in a meeting, dealing with this in a moment :)
<ogra_> silly browser
<pstolowski> sil2100, thanks
<vila> sil2100: any news on the devel-proposed images ?
<sil2100> vila: not yet, only recently I got my phone bricked, will investigate a bit in a moment
<vila> sil2100: ack
<sil2100> (had trainguard stuff to do)
<dbarth> hi trainguards; silo 017 (vivid) can be deleted, we landed the branch from another silo already
<sil2100> dbarth: ACK
<sil2100> pstolowski: looking good, publishing - took a while since someone sorted debian/control dependencies ;)
<pstolowski> sil2100, np.. oh, let me take a look what's unapproved
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: devel-proposed images for mako #74 and krillin #82 can't be installed
<pstolowski> sil2100, one branch got updated in the meantime.. approved now
<sil2100> Updated?
<sil2100> pstolowski: if a branch got updated we'd need the packages rebuilt
<sil2100> pstolowski: otherwise not only will we be landing outdated stuff, but also the merge will fail
<pstolowski> sil2100, uh, you're right, thanks!
<mzanetti> sil2100: hey, yesterday kgunn added u-s-c to my silo, but then we pulled it out again because it wasn't ready. Now I have the package in the silo and it fails to build: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-014/+packages
<mzanetti> is that a problem?
<mzanetti> the others seem to build fine
<sil2100> mzanetti: u-s-c seems to build fine there - but let me remove it from the PPA for you, if you want
<sil2100> In the past it was done by CI Train, but after some modification the train stopped doing that
<mzanetti> ah, ok
<sil2100> mzanetti: you want me to delete it?
<mzanetti> sil2100: to be clear, u-s-c stands for unity-system-compositor
<sil2100> Aaaa
<mzanetti> not the ubuntu-settings-components package in there
<mzanetti>  :D
<sil2100> ... ;)
<mzanetti> only saw it now that it matches for both :D
<sil2100> Ok, should I remove the compositor then?
<mzanetti> yes please
<sil2100> mzanetti: it's normal it fails to build on those two arches btw.
<sil2100> Missind mir deps IIRC
<mzanetti> right. just caused the dashboard to report the silo as failed
<mzanetti> so I wasn't quite sure about it
<dbarth> ogra_: ping? sorry to bother you again; it's about the signon extension
<ogra_> dbarth, yeah, sorry i'll try to get to it today, snappy is keeping me busy, havent worked on phone stuff this year yet
<dbarth> ogra_: ok, nw and thanks for taling that on your plate; i just want to make sure it's on your radar
<dbarth> let me know if you need me to do anything else
<ogra_> you, bzoltan_ and silo11 are on my phone radar for today :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: do you know if someone already investigated why we can't boot the latest image?
<rsalveti> vivid
<ogra_> rsalveti, see devel
<pstolowski> sil2100, i have rebuilt and retested the affected package in silo 15, should be good now
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  so no chance to push an update for the sdk seeds
<ogra_> bzoltan_, oh, why ? what happened ?
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  Sorry ... I though you write to me that "silo11 are on my phone radar for today" ... I missed the "and"
<sil2100> jibel: hey, regarding the regression in gallery... does it only happen when the SD card is full of pictures, or is it also the same case when the internal storage is full?
<jibel> sil2100, it works better with internal storage, but you cannot store as many photos than on a 16G SD Card. And maybe it's faster too.
<sil2100> jibel: ah, ok, since I was wondering if actually backing up SD support will help
<sil2100> (for me lack of SD support in gallery or camera would be basically a ship stopper)
<jibel> sil2100, it's also a ship stopper if you have support but it doesn't work
<sil2100> Yeah, just saying that reverting won't help, as we need this fixed anyway
<jibel> sil2100, I think someone from bfiller's team should have a look, if there is no obvious fix revert and reland it in a later milestone
<sil2100> It's up for management to decide, but for me that's a rather crucial feature from the POV of a customer
<sil2100> Just saying
<victorp> sil2100, hi
<sil2100> victorp: hey!
<victorp> so we cant ship as it is now
<sil2100> victorp: what's the decision? Can we ship without no support for SD-cards in gallery?
<victorp> I am not sure that is true about not having sd support for camera and gallery
<sil2100> *without
<jibel> sil2100, you'll have the case where users take the SD card from a previous phone, already loaded with photos and it'll just won't work
<sil2100> jibel: I'm not saying we want to release it like it is now, I'm saying we don't want to release it with no support as well
<victorp> sil2100, it is not great but we cant ship a broken phone
<victorp> sil2100, right but if we back it out, that doesnt mean we should not keep working on it
<sil2100> Sure
<victorp> maybe wait til bfiller and pmcgowan are up, but I am for backing it out at the mo
<sil2100> From what I see it's around since some time, so we'll have to wait for bfiller anyway since I probably can't revert it 'the packaging way'
<sil2100> Too many changes inbetween
<sil2100> We'll need bfiller to revert it himself
<ogra_> victorp, sil2100, i once understood that we wanted to wait with implementing SD access in apps until the new planned SD card framework is there ... seems that didnt happen
<ogra_> (so that not all apps have their own implementation of accessing the card)
<victorp> sil2100, I think sd card support on the gallery and camera just landed though
<victorp> but yeah, might more "commenting" code out..
<victorp> what I dont understand is why the camera freezes at boot.. what is the camera doing with the sd card?
<sil2100> victorp: right, but sadly it landed with a full vivid sync, so with many many changes - best if bfiller just removes the SD bits and leaves all other bugfixes
<ogra_> victorp, on "boot" or on app startup ?
<victorp> app startup
<victorp> sil2100, ah yes, ofcourse
<victorp> forgot that..
<victorp> sil2100, maybe there is a quick fix
 * victorp hope
<victorp> s
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  the sil10 is mature for publishing ... it brings cool feature
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Oh, upgrade notification!
 * sil2100 publishes
<mzanetti> sil2100: something is still wrong on silo 14... the ppa and the spreadsheet hold unity8 and ubuntu-settings-components
<mzanetti> while the dashboard shows unity8 and ubuntu-system-compositor
<sil2100> huh
<sil2100> mzanetti: did you reconfigure after removing ubuntu-system-compositor?
<mzanetti> sil2100: no, you did today morning
<mzanetti> haven't changed the spreadsheet since
<mzanetti> then the dashboard actually was fine
<sil2100> mzanetti: hm, maybe it didn't 'catch it'
<mzanetti> but now after it finished building the dashboard is wrong again
<sil2100> Let me retry
<mzanetti> I tried to reconfig now in the hope it would just update the dashboard without actually changing the silo. but wouldn't allow me
<mzanetti> now it looks better, thanks
<sil2100> Not sure what happened before that
<sil2100> yw!
<sergiusens> victorp: sil2100 the camera doesn't need to land in vivid, just in the click store; the landing into the archive is a legacy part of a process
<sil2100> sergiusens: yep, I know
<sergiusens> and it an update to the app requires no image build
<sergiusens> of course that doesn't solve first boot xp
<sil2100> tvoss: hmm
 * sil2100 goes off to lunch
<sil2100> o/
<brendand> sil2100, i need something on the spreadsheet to indicate a row concerns a click package landing
<brendand> sil2100, will it contain the full name of the click package?
<brendand> sil2100, i can always check it ends with .click
<rsalveti> sil2100: ogra_: so what can we do with lxc?
<rsalveti> should we revert that? wait stgraber to show up?
<ogra_> i would do the latter
<rsalveti> would be nice to fix that before the weekend starts
<ogra_> yep
<jibel> bfiller, I'm rejecting silo 009, the dialer crashed.
<rsalveti> tvoss: lool: you need to update lxc-android-config at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-017
<rsalveti> there was another upload in RTM since that package got available in there
<rsalveti> 11 days ago :-)
<tvoss> rsalveti, ah, thanks for the hint
<brendand> sil2100, can you confirm that lines for click packages will have a 'request ID'?
<Ursinha> brendand: how are you using citrain for clicks if that sends packages to PPAs? how is that going to work? (honest question)
<brendand> Ursinha, sil2100 is dealing with the citrain side of things. i'm just modifying the code to create trello cards
<Ursinha> sil2100: are you modifying citrain to also build clicks?
<Ursinha> sil2100: from the last time I've spoken with robru, he was intending to work on the last bits to migrate away from the spreadsheet, adding more functionality to citrain means more things will have to be put in place to support the migration. if he's already aware of this change then it's fine :)
<om26er> Chipaca, Hi!
<Chipaca> om26er: verily!
<jibel> Ursinha, no, the goal is to just store the information in the spreadsheet so we can track landings of click packages, devices and custom tarballs.
<om26er> Chipaca, can you help me with silo 7 testing ?
<Chipaca> om26er: sure
<jibel> Ursinha, nothing fancy
<Ursinha> jibel: thanks for the information
<Chipaca> om26er: what are you looking to test?
<om26er> Chipaca, what exactly do I need to verify the fix ? Also do I not need to run the TestPlan for it ? (As its not linked in the spreadsheet)
<om26er> well, more or less I need to verify the bug is fixed.
<Chipaca> om26er: you can run the test plan if you want, but it doesn't cover the issue this fixes
<Chipaca> right
<Chipaca> om26er: well, in a deep sense the bug is _not_ fixed
<Chipaca> om26er: but i can show you how to reproduce it, and show you that after this change you can no longer reproduce it
<Chipaca> om26er: we do still have further work to do on this, but it's big enough that we decided to release with this change first, which makes it a lot less likely
<om26er> Chipaca, from what I understand we are fixing the issue to some extend. So perhaps the steps should be added to the TestPlan as well ?
<om26er> *extent rather.
<Chipaca> om26er: maybe, but i'm not sure it's a good idea. let me help you do it this time, and if you think it's reasonable as part of a test plan i'll do it
<sil2100> rsalveti, ogra_: so the package at fault was lxc in the end?
<sil2100> rsalveti, ogra_: we could prepare everything for a revert and wait for stgraber to appear
<ogra_> sil2100, yes, we're waiting for stgraber
<sil2100> brendand: it won't have an UID I think, since it's just a hack - you need to have that?
<lool> rsalveti, tvoss: Thanks
<ogra_> might just be that we need to simply adjust something in our setup for the new version
<lool> rsalveti: yeah I didn't notice because I was dpkg -i installating it
<sil2100> Ursinha: no, the CI Train will not build clicks ;) No modifications in the train, it's just a convinience thing requested by QA
<Ursinha> sil2100: understood, thanks :) though the spreadsheet will now be used to track these requests, so we will have to add same functionality to the spreadsheet replacement UI to allow that
<sil2100> Ursinha: sure, but that's not critical to have right now, it's a new addition that doesn't have to be covered instantly
<brendand> sil2100, it would make things easier for me but if it makes things much harder for you i can always work around it
<Ursinha> brendand: sil2100, that's fine, really, I'm just trying to make sure that changes are well communicated so there are no surprises after
<sil2100> brendand: hm, let me think about that, since the UID would have to be auto-generated here
<sil2100> But it's doable
<jibel> Ursinha, the goal is to use the same workflow for any type of landing independently of the format of the packages.
<Ursinha> jibel: that's what we want to do :)
<jibel> Ursinha, good :)
<om26er> Chipaca, ok, I'll wait for the procedure to verify the fix.
<Chipaca> om26er: it's short-form described in the spreadsheet
<Chipaca> om26er: let me know if that's not enough
<om26er> Chipaca, that is not clear enough. which 'push client' should be running ?
<pstolowski> trainguards hello, can we get a silo for line #82?
<sil2100> boiko: could you top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/allow-for-disabling-providers/+merge/241707 ?
<sil2100> boiko: wait
<sil2100> boiko: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/telephony-service/rtm-fix_1398427/+merge/246996 I meant
<sil2100> (wrong paste in the pastebin)
<boiko> sil2100: yep
<sil2100> Thanks
 * mzanetti disagrees
<sil2100> pstolowski: should be assigned!
<mzanetti> boiko: hmm strange... I'm quite sure I approved them already yesterday
<Chipaca> om26er: stop ubuntu-push-client && /usr/lib/ubuntu-push-client -log_level debug
<Chipaca> om26er: stop ubuntu-push-client && /usr/lib/ubuntu-push-client/ubuntu-push-client -log_level debug
<Chipaca> om26er: sorry for the first one :)
<om26er> Chipaca, I figure that. But how do I actually verify the bug/fix ? Is there a way to create dummy push notifications ?
<Chipaca> om26er: ah! give me a moment please
<Chipaca> om26er: on the phone, assuming you have telegram installed, do:
<Chipaca> gdbus call -e -d com.ubuntu.PushNotifications -o /com/ubuntu/PushNotifications/com_2eubuntu_2etelegram --method com.ubuntu.PushNotifications.Register com.ubuntu.telegram_telegram
<Chipaca> om26er: take the token that returns, and on a computer where you have network and push checked out, do:
<Chipaca> ./scripts/unicast  -H push.ubuntu.com TokenTokenToken== com.ubuntu.telegram_telegram '"potato"'
<Chipaca> om26er: you should see that arrive in the push client and be handed off to the helper
<Chipaca> (the helper isn't going to like it, but you should see it get that far)
<lool> rsalveti, tvoss: Uploaded lxc-android-config rtm9 rebased on rtm archive version
<lool> tvoss: is this in the QA pipeline already?
<tvoss> lool, let me check
<tvoss> lool, should be
<popey> jibel: davmor2 we need to postpone music app testing till monday for translation updates, but clock still needs doing :)
<alf_> cihelp: Hi! All mir mako builders seem to either be offline or stuck. Any idea what's going on?
<jibel> popey, OK, that reminds me that the card had not been created. Where can I grab the click package for the clock app?
<davmor2> popey: I'll add aticket now and jump on it after I finish the sanity on 209 should be about 45 minutes or so
<jibel> davmor2, I can take the clock
<jibel> just finished adb
<davmor2> jibel: ah okay I think popey has an etherpad with manual tests iirc
<davmor2> or was that just music
<popey> jibel: http://pad.ubuntu.com/kY99vztlmS is the clock details - changelog from nik90 and link to click package contained in there
<jibel> popey, nice, thanks!
<om26er> Chipaca, do these logs look good? I haven't received a notification with or without the silo. https://pastebin.canonical.com/124100/
<Chipaca> om26er: you got the notification, right there in the logs
<Chipaca> 2015/01/23 14:42:15.885873 DEBUG posted unicast notification BkgDh6MOEeSf9/oWPmWXaQ== for com.ubuntu.telegram_telegram.
<om26er> Chipaca, aah, so Nothing in the UI was expected ? hmm.
<Chipaca> om26er: the message itself was rubbish (literally the word "potato"), so it wasn't translated into something you would see in the UI
<Chipaca> om26er: karni might be able to give you a better string that'd translate into something you can see
<Chipaca> om26er: him being the telegram guy :)
<Chipaca> om26er: but for this issue, just that is enough
<Chipaca> om26er: now, those logs are from the fixed version
<popey> davmor2: tests are in the source, linked from the pad
<popey> thanks chaps!
<Chipaca> om26er: give it a go with the non-fixed (you don't need to re-register)
<Chipaca> om26er: i'm off to fetch my kids from school, but will be back in ~1h
<vila> alf_: see topic, the current devel-proposed image is broken
<vila> sil2100: any update ?
<sil2100> vila: we're waiting for stgraber to appear, since it's the new lxc causing touble
<vila> sil2100: ack
<alf_> vila: ah, thanks
<sil2100> The decision has been made to wait and not revert for now
<om26er> Chipaca, ok, I think its not really working after doing the thing with wireless network
<Chipaca> om26er: what does 'nmcli nm' say? are you connected to the network?
<om26er> Chipaca, connected
<Chipaca> om26er: can i see the logs?
<om26er> Chipaca, https://pastebin.canonical.com/124101/
<Chipaca> om26er: hm, give it a few, it should sort it out
<Chipaca> i've got to run
<om26er> sure
<jhodapp> sil2100, I can't seem to find my spreadsheet entry anymore that I added last night for vivid silo 25...I think it got eaten
<sil2100> huh
<sil2100> jhodapp: we had some strangeness happening with the spreadsheet indeed
<sil2100> hm
<jhodapp> lol, I still have my silo :)
<sil2100> jhodapp: will you be able to add it once again? Sorry about that, I'll connect it to the silo ;)
<jhodapp> sure thing
<sil2100> The spreadsheet only holds additional info (like description and comments) and is only used in the assignment phase
<jhodapp> sil2100, line 88
<sil2100> jhodapp: thanks!
<sil2100> jhodapp: hooking it up
<jhodapp> no thank you :)
<sil2100> jhodapp: should be hooked up again ;)
<ted> trainguards, Could I get silos for lines 85/86 please? rtm/vivid
<sil2100> ted: sure! In the middle of that ;)
<ted> Heh, cool, thanks!
<sil2100> ted: yw! So, I assigned the vivid one but remember that you have url-dispatcher in silo 003 already
<sil2100> RTM assigned without any conflicts
<ted> sil2100, Yeah, silo3 is to that they can test the trusted session changes. I don't expect that to land for a while.
<dbarth> o/ trainguard on line 69 please
<u_glide> Hello guys! Does autopilot able to introspect QQuickWidget (http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qquickwidget.html) ?
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 8 be published please?
<sil2100> o/
<jibel> popey, I still have AP tests to run but manual verification of the clock app looks good. I'll give you the final result later today.
<nik90> jibel: Yay :)
<popey> jibel: excellent. nice work nik90 :)
<Chipaca> om26er: back. how's things?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, could you categorize bug 1413622 i would like to do the seed change in the same package upload as for bug 1392380
<ubot5> bug 1413622 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "Add new keyboard layouts to RTM meta-package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1413622
<ubot5> bug 1392380 in signon (Ubuntu RTM) "OA gives out all tokens to any app" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1392380
<sil2100> brendand: hey, just had a moment to take a look at the UID thing and sadly it would be a bit risky to add
<sil2100> brendand: since even though the addition of that could be possible, but it would then require us to change a lot of the spreadsheet code - which carries potential risk of everything breaking badly
<pmcgowan> ogra_, all set
<ogra_> thx
<brendand> sil2100, ok i'll have to think of a workaround then
<brendand> sil2100, see i have a check in my code to see if the uid is there, surely for a good reason
<brendand> sil2100, got to see if i can remove it somehow
<sil2100> brendand: you could do it contitionally (as a hack) and check for UID and if no UID is there, then look for the [non-citrain] string somewhere
<sil2100> brendand: I'm still trying to move it to a different column btw.
<sil2100> ogra_: do you have a short moment for a packaging ACK?  https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-013-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_dbus-test-runner_15.04.0+15.04.20150116-0ubuntu1.diff
<Chipaca> om26er: I'm back. how's things?
<ogra_> sil2100, do we have that version in rtm ?
<ogra_> or is that for vivid only
<om26er> Chipaca, I replied, internet failed me. https://pastebin.canonical.com/124120/
<sil2100> ogra_: vivid only for now
<om26er> Chipaca, it never detected network
<Chipaca> om26er: from the log, it carried on trying to detect it though
<om26er> Chipaca, but internet was there, working just fine. Is there an "expected" time that would happen ?
<ogra_> sil2100, ACK then
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<Chipaca> om26er: i don't know what's going on, then. What "that" do you mean wrt "time that would happen"?
<om26er> Chipaca, hmm, now it seems to work sometimes, fails the other. Which I guess is expected as this is not a full fix ?
<Chipaca> om26er: i would've expected you to see it fail only rarely
<Chipaca> om26er: so it's interesting that you're able to make it fail, unless you're doing more than the "for i in `seq 5`; do frob the network" thing
<om26er> Chipaca, in 5 attempts it failed twice.
<Chipaca> om26er: and without the fix?
<om26er> Chipaca, I think I was reading the logs wrong. This has been working, right.
<om26er> Chipaca, I'll re-try without the silo and evaluate the different, will update you when I am done. Sorry for the confusion.
<Chipaca> om26er: no worries, it's a relief. Thank you and looking forward to it.
<om26er> Chipaca, what does this DEBUG message mean:
<om26er> connectivity: connection check says: false
<om26er> there is no internet or that it stopped looking for connection ?
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I have an RTM silo for line 91, please?
<sil2100> tvoss: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/dbus-cpp/fix-1396985/+merge/243063 <- needs approval
<popey> dpm: will you be around to do a clock upload (assuming jibel has finished testing soon)
<Chipaca> om26er: 'connection check says: false' means it tried to download a file from the internet and failed, meaning that although network manager thinks it's connected, it's not
<Chipaca> om26er: sorry for the delay responding, didn't see the popup
<om26er> no problem, I was in a call.
<popey> dpm: actually, don't worry, it won't be ready till a bit later or even over the weekend
<om26er> Chipaca, I have done some thorough testing now. The overall situation does not seem to change with or without the silo. On some reconnects it just does not detect the network connection even after a few minutes.
<Chipaca> om26er: can i have debug logs for when it didn't work, please?
<om26er> Chipaca, https://pastebin.canonical.com/124130/
<cyphermox> robru: don't hesitate to ping me if you need help with landings.
<Chipaca> om26er: how many times were you reconnecting the network during that test run?
<Chipaca> om26er: looks like 62 times, from the logs
<om26er> Chipaca, yes, with a loop, with sequence of 5
<om26er> Chipaca, my point is, it was pretty much the same without the silo as well.
<robru> cyphermox: thanks
<Chipaca> om26er: are you sure you actually had network at the end, there? my AP needed restarting after I'd done this a few times (not sure i reached 60+ reconnections)
<Chipaca> om26er: could you also pastebin the one _without_ the ppa?
<Chipaca> om26er: (fwiw, i see no evidence of a deadlocked client in those logs, although it's probably academic if it's decided not to connect)
<om26er> Chipaca, the problem is it does not detect the internet, not talking any deadlocks.
<om26er> Chipaca, I have had that cleared, would need to get fresh logs without silo.
<Chipaca> om26er: ok. are you sure you had internet though? because it tried to download that page and failed with a network error
<Chipaca> it'll retry after a number of seconds, as long as network manager still thinks it's connected
<Chipaca> or it should :)
<om26er> Chipaca, I think it retries after exact 1min so if it didn't find internet when the connection was established, it never does even after a minute.
<om26er> Chipaca, also internet should be working, its the same wifi as my laptop and IRC never disconnected.
<Chipaca> om26er: 10 minutes
<Chipaca> om26er: 10 minutes between web checks
<om26er> "not connected after 1m0s; giving up"
<Chipaca> om26er: you can configure that, specifying e.g. -recheck_timeout=1m
<Chipaca> om26er: that's about account-polld, not the webcheck
<Chipaca> push client asks for a hardware wakeup, waits a bit for the network, goes back to sleep
<Chipaca> not related to this
<om26er> Chipaca, The code change doesn't seem to regress anything, so perhaps it could have something to do with my internet
<Chipaca> om26er: i really want to know why you got stuck now :)
<Chipaca> om26er: can we do another run, changing some config values?
<om26er> Chipaca, "yes we can"
<Chipaca> om26er: probably easiest if you edit the config file, in /etc/xdg/ubuntu-push-client
<Chipaca> om26er: double everything that looks like a time, except for recheck_timeout :)
<Chipaca> or maybe i pastebin a config file
<Chipaca> gimme a sec
<tvoss> sil2100, done
<Chipaca> om26er: https://pastebin.canonical.com/124135/
<Chipaca> ooh, look, it's nearly beer o'clock
<om26er> Chipaca, just restart the client ?
<Chipaca> om26er: yup
<sil2100> o/
<robru> sil2100: goodnight
<sil2100> robru: I'll still be around to finish up some discussions and e-mails, but I published the 2 silos above and leaving everything else in your hands
<sil2100> robru: remember, in case you don't feel too well, ping cyphermox
<sil2100> :)
<robru> sil2100: ok thanks
<om26er> Chipaca, it might have something to do with my network, in another tab if I login to the phone, even the ping to google.com sometimes just timesout.
<Chipaca> om26er: or the phone getting confused because of all the network frobbing
<Chipaca> om26er: you might need to reboot it (or the router)
<Chipaca> om26er: sorry :)
<Chipaca> my router just refused to give it an ip after i'd tested this a number of times
<Chipaca> om26er: i'm afraid i've got to go start the evening routine here at home. I'll check back in a while, but won't be able to sit down for a few hours.
<om26er> Chipaca, alright, I think this is not something that needs to land immediately ? so perhaps if not today, we can land early next week.
<Chipaca> om26er: the sooner the better, as this is breaking telegram for some people, but if we can't make it today we can't
<robru> cyphermox: when are you taking your lunch?
<cyphermox> robru: thirty minutes or so from now, I have a coquille saint-jacques in the oven :)
<robru> cyphermox: ah ok. let me know when you get back and then I'll go
<cyphermox> don't hesitate, I'll eat in front of my computer
<tvoss> brendand, you still around?
<om26er> Chipaca, for, when you get back https://pastebin.canonical.com/124147/
<om26er> Chipaca, that is after the changes you suggested to the config. So I am pretty confident, my network aint the only problem.
<imgbot> === IMAGE 75 building (started: 20150123-19:05) ===
<om26er> cyphermox, Hi!
<cyphermox> om26er: howdy sir
<om26er> cyphermox, if i connect bluetooth to my car and play a song that works fine the first time but if I disconnect it and reconnect the bluetooth the sound stutters and lags.
<om26er> cyphermox, but I don't see that issue with my bluetooth headsets. which is bluetooth 3.0
<om26er> cyphermox, is there a way to check the bluetooth version of my car through terminal or something ? also what logs should I try to gather ?
<cyphermox> maybe bluez-test-device <address> info tells you? I don't remember if that's an actual command
<cyphermox> om26er: that or hciconfig -a, but in reality it's not a straightforward "you have this version", but usually rather a case of what features are provided
<cyphermox> oh wait, since you're asking about the car, that would be more hcitool inq <address>
<kenvandine> rsalveti, i passed by silo 18 again... i'll rebuild it again once this is merged
<rsalveti> kenvandine: thanks, no worries, sorry not yet done with it
<kenvandine> no worries
<om26er> cyphermox, what does that translate to:
<om26er> clock offset: 0x0d01	class: 0x240408
<cyphermox> "wrong command", that just says what kind of device it is
<cyphermox> om26er: I'm sorry, clearly I can't do this from memory
<cyphermox> I think you want hcitool info instead... otherwise I wouldn't know how to get the information
<cyphermox> om26er: thing is, even that might not really help, because the stuttering could be due to something completely different
<om26er> cyphermox, ok. But can you please look through this syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9839085/
<cyphermox> you're streaming audio from the phone to the car?
<cyphermox> oh
<om26er> cyphermox, yes, local mp3 in the phone through bluetooth.
<om26er> yes it started Skipping when I reconnected the bluetooth and played the song.
<cyphermox> insufficient signal maybe?
<cyphermox> does it ever pick it back up or does it keep skipping for a long while>
<cyphermox> ?
<om26er> cyphermox, I am inside the car, so very close to the system.
<om26er> cyphermox, it keeps on skipping
<cyphermox> om26er: have you filed a bug about it?
<om26er> cyphermox, never had the change to sit in the car with a laptop previously :)
<cyphermox> I'd have to dig in pulseaudio code to figure out why it would skip
<om26er> cyphermox, it happens with both mako and krillin FWIW.
<cyphermox> ok
<om26er> cyphermox, can you tell me which package to report the bug against ?
<cyphermox> om26er: please open the bug against bluez
<cyphermox> since you said your test was working with a bluetooth headset, it's likely not pulse... and probably not bluez either
<cyphermox> om26er: if you're up to doing more testing, it would be nice to compare the output of hcitool lq <address> before and after suspend for the car, and for the headset
<om26er> yeah, I am testing (and collecting more logs)
<om26er> cyphermox, Ok. I reported the bug. Attached hcidump,  syslog and link quality. bug 1414142
<ubot5> bug 1414142 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Continuous skipping of audio track after reconnecting bluetooth to Car" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1414142
<om26er> brb
<imgbot> === IMAGE 75 DONE (finished: 20150123-20:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/75.changes ===
<ogra_> cyphermox, if you find some time ... ^^
<cyphermox> of course
<cyphermox> ogra_: are you adding a proper fr_CA keyboard layout? :D
<ogra_> dunno, did canda switch to bosinan or croatian recently ?
<ogra_> or emoji ?
<ogra_> :)
<cyphermox> ouh, shiny.
<cyphermox> unfortunately, all silos are taken
<ogra_> dang
<ogra_> ok
<cyphermox> kenvandine: rsalveti: can we drop the bluetooth agent rework thing for now?
<cyphermox> (or better yet, can we just land it? :)
<ogra_> cyphermox, err, wait, i need rtm
<cyphermox> ah
<kenvandine> it would need a rebuild first
<kenvandine> or drop it
<cyphermox> well it's for RTM so nevermind
<kenvandine> i should have another settings landing tonight still, so i was holding off rebuilding 18
<cyphermox> kenvandine: ack
<ogra_> yeah, there are a few free ones
<cyphermox> ogra_: how come you didn't set the spreadsheet accordingly?
<ogra_> did i not ?
 * ogra_ checks
<cyphermox> has it already landed in vivid?
<ogra_> sorry
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> its a seed change
<cyphermox> no worries, but it explains the issue
<cyphermox> ok
<ogra_> i'll line up the vivid seeds on the weekend
<cyphermox> ok
<ogra_> merci !
<cyphermox> ogra_: np!
<pmcgowan> om26er, woot!
<om26er> ;)
<charles> trainguards, the MP for ubuntu-rtm/landing-012 is top-approved now, so publishing now shouldn't block on "some merges are unapproved"
<cyphermox> bfiller: Kaleo: you know camera-app is already in another silo? just want to make sure before I override that warning.
<cyphermox> charles: ok
<bfiller> cyphermox: yup that's fine
<cyphermox> charles: it will take a bit even if I refresh it's not top-approved for me...
<charles> ...? /me re-looks
<bfiller> cyphermox: you can ignore warning
<cyphermox> ok
<charles> cyphermox, you're correct, looks like the URL I passed to wellark to top-approve was the vivid MP rather than the rtm MP
<robru> cyphermox: charles: btw if this happens again, the publish log will say specifically which MPs need to be approved: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-012-2-publish/31/console
<charles> robru, ty :)
<robru> charles: you're welcome
<robru> charles: and that's linked from the dashboard, since the train-guard may not think to send you the link
<Kaleo> cyphermox, ??
<cyphermox> robru: you're back
<robru> cyphermox: oh yeah sorry, i have a pounding headache
<cyphermox> no worries
 * cyphermox gets back to his soup
<robru> ogra_: no qa for rtm 15?
<robru> cyphermox: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-004-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-download-manager_0.9+15.04.20150123~rtm-0ubuntu1.diff need a core dev ack when you get a sec
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> robru: go
<robru> th
<robru> thx
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-01-24
<imgbot> === IMAGE 76 building (started: 20150124-02:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 210 building (started: 20150124-02:15) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 76 DONE (finished: 20150124-03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/76.changes ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 210 DONE (finished: 20150124-03:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/210.changes ===
<davmor2> Morning all
<popey> morning davmor2
<jibel> popey, +1 to publish clock-app
<jibel> nik90, ^
<popey> thanks jibel
<popey> have pinged dpm a mail to upload when he gets a chance. Might not be till sunday night / monday morning.
<vila> cihelp: mako-06, -10 ,-11 stucked
<psivaa_> vila: did someone ask for it ?
<vila> err, wrong channel
<ogra_> psivaa_, hmm, seems the krillins cant do adb anymore in smoketesting ...
<psivaa_> ogra_: let me take a look
<ogra_> psivaa_, we enabled the adb lockscreen checking ... plars thought it was all fine server side for this (needs a certain u-d-f version that seemed to be installed on the server)
<ogra_> could you reboot one of the krillins in recovery and check if there is a file called ".adb_onlock" in the /data dir
<psivaa_> ogra_: u-d-f is the latest in the server
<psivaa_> and yes i'll reboot krillin and check that
<ogra_> yeah, then --deveolper-mode should create this file
<psivaa_> ogra_: that file is there
<ogra_> damn ... then it should let you adb shell ...
<ogra_> uh ...
<ogra_> /data is mounted under /android/data in the running system
<psivaa_> ogra_: it just says error when adb shell is run
<psivaa_> how do i get more  verbose output?
<ogra_> it should say "error: closed"
<psivaa_> right
<ogra_> ok, yeah, thats the lock check code
<ogra_> but adbd looks for /data/.adb_onlock
<ogra_> while i guess it needs to look for /android/data/.adb_onlock
 * ogra_ tries that here 
<psivaa_> ogra_: do you want me to move it
<ogra_> yeah
<psivaa_> let me try that
<ogra_> move it, reboot and you should be able to adb shell
<psivaa_> there is no /android btw, hope it's OK for me to create?
<psivaa_> ogra_: does not seem to fix
<ogra_> yeah, i'm able to log in right after lightdm started ... no unlocking needed
<ogra_> works here, are you sure the filename is correct ?
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ls -l /android/data/.adb_onlock
<ogra_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Jan 24 12:46 /android/data/.adb_onlock
<psivaa_> ogra_: i *created /android/data and moved the file from /data, then i did adb reboot. now the /android/ dir is gone
<ogra_> eek
<ogra_> in a normal boot ?
<ogra_> (in recovery there is indeed no /android dir)
<psivaa_> no in recovery that was
<psivaa_> no, in recovery that was. i mean
<psivaa_> but without being in recovery i can not adb shell
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> try the following in recovery then:
<ogra_> touch /data/android-data/.adb_onlock
<ogra_> then reboot again
<psivaa_> trying..
<psivaa_> ogra_: i'm in with that
<ogra_> heh
<psivaa_> :)
<ogra_> ok, adbd needs to check in /userdata for the file then
<psivaa_> i guess a new image then :)
<jibel> bfiller, boiko landing of silo 11 failed. Test 4 of the test plan of history service (Ensure that history-daemon is not running by default after rebooting phone) does not pass
<ogra_> bug 1414288
<ubot5> bug 1414288 in android-tools (Ubuntu) "adbd falsely looks for /data/.adb_onlock to override the screen lock check" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1414288
<ogra_> jibel, do we have anyone who can approve landing a fix for this ? ^^
<ogra_> its a 4char change to get smoke testing back on track
<jibel> ogra_, ping me when it is in a silo
<ogra_> ok
<davmor2> ogra_: do you have a FB account?
<ogra_> davmor2, nope
<davmor2> I'll ping cwayne1
<ogra_> trainguards ^^
<ogra_> :P
<boiko> jibel: I'll be back in a few hours to check that
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Practice took longer, but I'm on IRC now if any landings need tending ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, line 101 please
<vila> +1 ;)
<sil2100> Browser opening!
<ogra_> thx
<sil2100> yw!
<sil2100> charles: once you're around, would be awesome if https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/rtm-14.09-lp-1410874-alarm-sounds-vs-calendar-sounds/+merge/247229 could get approved
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping sil2100 | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: devel-proposed images for mako #74 and krillin #82 can't be installed
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping sil2100 | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<davmor2> sil2100: everything is broken so far not a good start to the day :(
<popey> davmor2: want some fb testing or something?
<sil2100> davmor2: what's broken?
<ogra_> jibel, silo 015 is ready (line 101 has all instructions)
<jibel> ogra_, ack.
<davmor2> popey: I got onto cwayne1 via email and pushed him all the info he asked for
<sil2100> Anything for me to worry about? Anything landed that broke the world? Since my e-mail says nothing
<bfiller> jibel: checking if that is supposed to be like that or the test plan needs to be updated
<ogra_> sil2100, the adn change for which you just assigned 101
<ogra_> *adb
<davmor2> sil2100: silo 19, silo 0, silo 11, silo 7, silo 17 and the one I'm working on currently is partially fixed and partially broken in silo 8
<popey> davmor2: ok
<davmor2> ogra_: so it looks like signon-apparmor-extension got added back into the seed even though the silo 19 that fixes the failure to add a u1 account failed  so now scopes can't log into anything and I'm assuming that app installs will fail and this is why it should be a dep on package and not in the seed grrrrrrrrrr
<bfiller> jibel: hmn, for me history-service is not running after boot
<bfiller> jibel, boiko : with silo 11
<bfiller> will reflash with latest build and try
<bfiller> back in a few hours
<davmor2> sil2100: ^
<bfiller> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ps auwx | grep history
<bfiller> phablet   3684  0.0  0.0   4836   664 pts/42   S+   08:21   0:00 grep --color=auto history
<sil2100> geh...
<jibel> bfiller, I'm on 210 with silo 11, let me reboot one more time.
<jibel> rtm/krillin
<jibel> bfiller, immediately after boot, I unlocked SIMs and greeter
<jibel> ⟫ adb shell pgrep -a history
<jibel> 3474 /usr/bin/history-daemon
<jibel> bfiller, how do I troubleshoot that?
<jibel> bfiller, I'll reflash and try again
<davmor2> Lunch time
<sil2100> Good reminder, same here
<jibel> ogra_, if you want us to test silo 15 can you build it? it is marked "Silo ready to build"
<ogra_> jibel, oops, yeah, indeed
<jibel> and update the test plan with this case if it is not done already (I haven't checked yet)
<ogra_> i dont think there is any testplan at all for adbd
<pmcgowan> ogra_, do we need to back out the signon apparmor extension
<jibel> that solves the test plan problem then
<ogra_> pmcgowan, dbarth bugged me daily for the last ten days to seed it ... no idea, i just made the change for him
<pmcgowan> dobey, can you check on silo 19
 * ogra_ can indeed quickly drop it again if needed ... as long as you are sure dropping it solves the prob
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i think you got his mail about it too ...
<ogra_> Subject: "Seed of signon-apparmor-extension to RTM"
<pmcgowan> ogra_, yeah he said it worked for him, just pinged him
<davmor2> pmcgowan: with the package removed from my long term use phone I have a usable system again,  silo19 failed yesterday as I could login to U1 in order to install or buy and app
<pmcgowan> davmor2, dbarth will be here soon to take a look, god to know
<davmor2> could not login even
<pmcgowan> good
<davmor2> pmcgowan: dobey already started looking at it last night
<davmor2> let me forward you the mail
<pmcgowan> ok, seems we should have an MR for signon in that silo
<davmor2> pmcgowan: 2 incoming
<davmor2> pmcgowan: my confusion is to why signon wasn't just a dep of the package rather than added to the seed directly ,  thankfully cwayne1 was pretty responsive to the email I sent him today to figure out what the issue was
<pmcgowan> davmor2, ok lets see what db says
<pmcgowan> biab
<ogra_> davmor2, might be that the package is also on desktop and a dep would have pulled it in there which could be unwanted
<davmor2> ogra_: hmm true
<davmor2> ogra_: all I can say is thank god for the silo 000 or I doubt I would of noticed till Monday on sanity testing :)
<davmor2> jibel: did you want me to sanity test 210 and see what is broken by the package?
<jibel> davmor2, i'd rather fix it, build a new image and sanity test that, since we know it's broken?
<davmor2> jibel: fair enough, the only issue is going to be that any silo we test that uses it is likely to be broken
<jibel> ogra_, +1 for silo 15
<jibel> I added the tests to our test plan
<ogra_> thanks !
<sil2100> Publishing
<sil2100> ogra_, jibel: thanks for the silo!
<dobey> davmor2: signong-apparmor-extension isn't a dependency of u1-credentials, because it isn't a requirement for u1-credentials to be useful; rather, with the necessary fixes even, it seems to break u1-credentials, or at least, it breaks it for anything that is unconfined and needs to use online-accounts, from what i can see
<davmor2> dobey: which is possibly the issue with scopes I think most of the act in an unconfined manner right?
<davmor2> dbarth: ^
<dobey> davmor2: not sure which scopes you're talking about, but most are confined afaik
<davmor2> dobey: so for example with signon-apparmor-extension in place like on image 210 photos login for facebook and instagram fail even though the accounts exist
<dbarth> davmor2, dobey: i'll be there in a second on r210
<dobey> davmor2: i'm pretty sure fb/instagram are confined
<davmor2> dobey: hmmm could be
<dbarth> what escapes me is that 205 + extension + silo 19 work fine for me
<dbarth> dobey: do you have LoggingLevel=2 in ~/.config/signond.conf ?
<dbarth> i will need to change networks to get 210 fully unfortunately
<dbarth> otheriwse, i have verified the branches and fixes and all the ones attached to the bug (but the 2 u1 ones) are merged fine and in rtm afaics
<dobey> i don't right now
<dobey> dbarth: exactly! like i said, it was working fine last week when i landed the exact same change in vivid, but now it's broken there too :(
<dobey> err
<dobey> davmor2: even
<davmor2> dobey: no I think it was a good reply to dbarth :)
<dobey> oh right
<dobey> i should go back to sleep
<dobey> and i'm not really "here" anyway, i just hopped on to check non-work things and saw my name hilighted in irc :P
<dbarth> dobey: sorry for that, but real quick, you have all the rtm branches already in silo, right?
<dbarth> dobey: ie, the announce errors and unconfined ones?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> silo 19 is both branches
<dbarth> ok
<bfiller> jibel: unlocking the sims is what's causing history-daemon to start and that is normal. if you don't have sim lock on and reboot it will not be running
<bfiller> boiko: isn't that correct?
<bfiller> trainguards: anyone around who can help reconfigure ubuntu silo 7? I added a new package to it
<bfiller> sil2100 or cihelp ^^^
<rsalveti> bfiller: can do
<bfiller> rsalveti: great, thanks
<rsalveti> bfiller: done
<bfiller> rsalveti: cheers
<rsalveti> bfiller: dbarth: davmor2: what happened with signon-apparmor-extension then?
<rsalveti> should we revert the seeds change?
<davmor2> rsalveti: <dbarth> davmor2: ok, so by removing the apparmor extension i can go 1 step further with pay_ui
<davmor2> <dbarth> davmor2: so i guess, the workaround for now is to unseed again the extension
<davmor2> <dbarth> davmor2: and check further whats wrong upstream in vivid where it was working previously
<davmor2> <dbarth> pmcgowan: ^^ ; i'll send a quick summary
<rsalveti> right, but should we revert or wait?
<bfiller> rsalveti: don't know about that
<rsalveti> dbarth: what do you think?
<rsalveti> we can revert that and trigger a new image later today with the fixes that got in already
<pmcgowan> seems we should revert
<bfiller> what was the issue? not caught up
<rsalveti> alright, let me prepare that
<pmcgowan> scopes and such are denied access
<rsalveti> davmor2> [08:20:47] ogra_: so it looks like signon-apparmor-extension got added back into the seed even though the silo 19 that fixes the failure to add a u1 account failed  so now scopes can't log into anything and I'm assuming that app installs will fail and this is why it should be a dep on package and not in the seed
<sil2100> bfiller: on it!
<bfiller> sil2100: no worries, rsalveti took care of it
<rsalveti> sil2100: already reconfigured it
<sil2100> bfiller: ah, rsalveti was faster ;)
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, actual problem seems unrelated to U1 but maybe to the ACLs ,
<bfiller> rsalveti: you won't revert other seed changes though right (with keyboards stuff added)
<davmor2> bfiller: you can't buy or install apps, you can't login to any accounts from scopes and the scopes don't show content for accounts you are signed in for other than that nothing
<rsalveti> bfiller: nops, just signon-apparmor-extension
<bfiller> davmor2: minor issue :)
<sil2100> I would say +1 for the revert, since it will also open up more QA possibilities
<pmcgowan> bfiller, how does one use the emojis
<rsalveti> alright, let me prepare the silo
<bfiller> pmcgowan: go to keyboard settings and enable it like other language layouts
<boiko> bfiller: let me check (history-daemon)
<bfiller> pmcgowan: then it will show up in globe menu in keyboard
<pmcgowan> bfiller, should we turn that on by default?
<pmcgowan> or based on context?
<bfiller> pmcgowan: don't think so, iOS does not
<sil2100> I think it works like any other language
<sil2100> And for now that's good enough I suppose
<pmcgowan> nice
<bfiller> pmcgowan: no color yet, need support in qt 5.4 for that
<pmcgowan> ok
<bfiller> but better than nothing
<pmcgowan> bfiller, got about 4-6 in  here so far
<bfiller> pmcgowan: silos?
<pmcgowan> bfiller, snow :)
<bfiller> pmcgowan: ah
<bfiller> pmcgowan: me too, about the same
<pmcgowan> about 6 silos too it seems :)
<bfiller> pmcgowan: had to drive to Dorchester this morning for Owen's hockey game, kind of nasty
<pmcgowan> I bet
<sil2100> Snowing here as well, moments like these make me sad for not having a garage
<sil2100> Will have to un-snow the car
<pmcgowan> biab
 * sergiusens mentions it's 38 Celcius here today
<sergiusens> *celsius
<sil2100> hmm... who's filling in for the scopes team?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: so for testing now I'm just going to remove that package it has already unblocked silo0
 * sil2100 needs someone to approve https://code.launchpad.net/~marcustomlinson/net-cpp/fix_ppc_timeout-rtm/+merge/247409
<sil2100> brb, need to fetch my girl
<rsalveti> sil2100: pmcgowan: problem with https://code.launchpad.net/~marcustomlinson/net-cpp/fix_ppc_timeout-rtm/+merge/247409 is that it seems only tvoss is able to top approve
<rsalveti> because he's the maintainer and driver of the net-cpp project
<rsalveti> which is wrong
<rsalveti> sil2100: so only tvoss can currently approve that
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: davmor2: publishing the revert
<rsalveti> we should trigger a new image soon, just don't yet know if we're landing more stuff today
<rsalveti> will wait a few hours and trigger a new image
<jibel> rsalveti, wait until we land silo 11 to trigger a new image, it's the last critical from the list of silos ready for QA.
<rsalveti> jibel: sure
<jibel> probably less than one hour
<sil2100> Back
<sil2100> rsalveti: geh, net-cpp needs some additional maintainers, seriously
<rsalveti> yup
<boiko> jibel: I was going to test the history-daemon thing, but after flasing rtm proposed I could not access the device via adb anymore, trying to flash again to see if it helps
<jibel> boiko, unlock the device to use adb shell
<boiko> jibel: oh, didn't know, thanks
<jibel> boiko, it's a fix that landed yesterday
<jibel> or security feature, give it the name you want
<boiko> jibel, ok, installing the silo to test now
<boiko> jibel: the history daemon is not running here after rebooting, anything special in your setup I need to be aware of?
<boiko> bfiller: I don't think sim unlocking should bring the history-daemon up, but I will give it a try to try to reproduce what jibel is seeing
<davmor2> night all catch people tomorrow
<sil2100> davmor2: see you o/
<bfiller> boiko: no other explanation I can think of
<pmcgowan> can someone top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~marcustomlinson/net-cpp/fix_ppc_timeout-rtm/+merge/247409 per the first comment
<pmcgowan> bfiller, maybe
<bfiller> pmcgowan: doesn't let me
<pmcgowan> bfiller, maybe I can whats the link
<bfiller> you just pasted it
<pmcgowan> so its just not enabled to approve
<bfiller> pmcgowan: where it says status there will be an option to mark it approved
<pmcgowan> right
<bfiller> pmcgowan: right, same for me
<pmcgowan> any landers here with the powers?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: bfiller the target branch for that is ~tvoss
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: bfiller only tvoss can top approve
<sergiusens> https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/net-cpp/rtm-14.09
<pmcgowan> yep I see it
<jibel> bfiller, silo 11 is OK-ish. searching for " returns nothing and % returns everything. the search string is not escaped properly.
<jibel> bfiller, and the test plan of the messaging-app has not been updated
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I can override that and enforce landing that
<sil2100> pmcgowan: but I need to hear a definite override decision from someone higher-up ;)
<sil2100> pmcgowan: should I land it without a top-approval?
<bfiller> jibel: we can fix those and update the test plan, there should be some automated tests already but we can add manual ones as well
<bfiller> boiko: can you have a look at those issues? not sure if tiago around
<boiko> bfiller: sure, I will fix those
<pmcgowan> sil2100, let me verify what his comment says
<jibel> bfiller, right, there is one AP test but it is very basic and just search for a plain ascii string
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: yeah, as I said earlier today, needs tvoss
<rsalveti> because he's the owner of the project
<rsalveti> the commit seems fine, so I'd just vote to override it
<rsalveti> and get tvoss to fix that project and branch
<sil2100> pmcgowan: it passed QA so it seems ok, but still I always prefer to make sure that we land what the upstream developers want in their code - but this seems safeish
<pmcgowan> sil2100, it is the same diff as he said
<rsalveti> it's also already in trunk, and tvoss approved that one
<pmcgowan> 4 lines
<pmcgowan> right I say go ahead
<sil2100> ACK
<sil2100> Landing
<sil2100> Crap
<sil2100> Yeah, this needs tvoss...
<sil2100> The train doesn't have the power to push to that branch, grrr
<sil2100> And I suppose webops are not available today
<pmcgowan> sil2100, seems the package landed but the merge failed?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yeah, not much I can do with that, I'll have to just send an e-mail to tvoss about this
<sil2100> And free the silo in the meantime
<sil2100> No one in #webops to help me sadly
<pmcgowan> sil2100, yep ok
<sil2100> o/
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, sil2100  anything else looking to land or ready for a build
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: all waiting qa sign off
<sil2100> pmcgowan: it seems everything is waiting on QA, there's only boiko's new vivid silo
<sil2100> But that seems to be far from ubuntu-rtm yet
<pmcgowan> doesnt seem to be anything active right now, dav is off
<pmcgowan> I think 11 needs fixes
<pmcgowan> as does 17
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: afaik jibel is still testing 11
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, boiko fixing some issues there
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: should we trigger a new image then?
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, trying to raise boiko to see
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, did you see my comments on the battery bug with AP connected and not
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: iirc you said the battery consumes faster when connected, right?
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, yes, at least the aborted suspends are much higher
<rsalveti> right, that's expected with our wlan driver afaik
<pmcgowan> so maybe doesnt prove anything
<pmcgowan> but colin said 15% aborts was too high as I recall
<pmcgowan> and its much lower o mako
<rsalveti> because any ping/request to the device ip is already enough to wake it up
<rsalveti> right, that might be a difference/bug with our own driver
<rsalveti> that's why testing with android is also so critical
<pmcgowan> ok
<rsalveti> we might not necessarily be using the same options and so on
<pmcgowan> right
<boiko> sil2100: I added a new component to vivid silo 17, can I just use the reconfigure link, or do you guys need to act on that?
<sil2100> boiko: a completely new component?
<sil2100> Or an MR to an already allocated project?
<boiko> sil2100: yep, it had history-service, I added messaging-app
<sil2100> boiko: ok, I'll reconfigure it for you then
<boiko> sil2100: thanks :)
<sil2100> Currently it's still restricting that ;)
<boiko> sil2100: no problems, just wanted to check :)
<sil2100> Reconfigured :)
<boiko> pmcgowan: rsalveti: jibel: fixes building on the silo already, I will now just update the testplan
<sil2100> boiko: in which silo?
<sil2100> Ah, in 11?
<sil2100> ACK
<sil2100> Not sure if jibel is still around today :)
<sil2100> He was already long long long
<boiko> sil2100: oh ok, no problems
<jibel> sil2100, boiko unless it's an emergency, I'll review it tomorrow.
<boiko> pmcgowan: rsalveti: ^
<boiko> pmcgowan: rsalveti: in that case, I think you can trigger a new image
<rsalveti> boiko: alright
<sil2100> rsalveti: image triggered?
<sil2100> :)
<rsalveti> yup
<rsalveti> should show up son
<rsalveti> soon
<sil2100> Although come to think of it in a few hours we would have the auto-built one anyway
<sil2100> rsalveti: thanks
<rsalveti> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch/
<rsalveti> nops, cron is disabled on weekends
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> Ok, then good :)
<sil2100> Make sense
 * sil2100 needs to AFK for some time
<sil2100> bbl
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 211 building (started: 20150124-21:05) ===
<pmcgowan> very good
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 211 DONE (finished: 20150124-22:10) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/211.changes ===
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: ^
<ToyKeeper> Woot, that should make things easier.
<sil2100> Oh!
<ToyKeeper> Not a fan of the new restrictions on adb connections.
<ToyKeeper> It totally broke half of my flashing script.
<ToyKeeper> Also, breaks the method normally used to install silos...  which normally happens *before* the setup wizard.
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, adb reboot recovery; adb shell touch /data/.adb_onlock; adb reboot
<ogra_> (after that the check is disabled )
<popey> ooh, thats handy, thanks ogra_
<ogra_> if you flash with --developer-mode and --password u-d-f puts that file in place
<ToyKeeper> I must have an old version of UDF.
<ogra_> well, we didnt SRU u-d-f so this function is only in the vivid versionn
<sil2100> Anything needing releasing?
<sil2100> *in need of
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-01-25
<sil2100> I think I need to go to sleep soon - I'll land what I can in the morning
<sil2100> If there would be anything super urgent, feel free to call me
<sil2100> Goodnight o/
<ToyKeeper> There will probably be a few approved by then.  :)
<ToyKeeper> ... that is, if silos will stop failing.
<bfiller> robru: around at all for a publish?
<robru> bfiller: oh hey. One sec
<bfiller> robru: thank you
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome!
<alecu> yay!
<sil2100> o/
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> Good morning
 * davmor2 ping tvoss repeated in the hope that it will connect him to the T'interwebz
<sil2100> Publishing
<sil2100> davmor2: I doubt it, he didn't answer my e-mail as well
<davmor2> ohm ohm ohm ohm ohm TVOSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!
<davmor2> jibel: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/191331620/dbuscpp-massif.png forgive me here for my ignorance but x86_64 is not armhf right  :) related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/dbus-cpp/+bug/1396985 for the dbus-cpp
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1396985 in dbus-cpp "Dbus-c++ leaks memory" [High,In progress]
<jibel> davmor2, I am not an expert either but I think that's different architectures ;)
<davmor2> jibel: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/massif-pre-silo.png http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/massif-post-silo.png  well those look different no idea what it means and you have to install 90% of kde to use massif Vizualizer but it seems like it might be fixed
<davmor2> jibel: that is silo 23, what I can do now is wipe the phone just add silo 23 and run sanity on it to make sure it doesn't break the system :)
<sil2100> davmor2: yeah, please do sanity, dbus-cpp broke our images far too many times
<sil2100> ;)
<davmor2> jibel: and you'll note in my screenshots no x86_64 used :)#
<boiko> jibel: hi, just to let you know: the fixes you asked for are built in silo 11
<jibel> boiko, thanks, I'll verify it.
<jibel> boiko, did you find why history-daemon is running?
<boiko> jibel: nope, I tried many things but couldn't figure it out, it should cause any harm though
<boiko> jibel: shouldn't
<boiko> jibel: I tried the sim pin locking as bfiller suggested, but still it wouldn't trigger the history-daemon
<jibel> boiko, it's running even without unlocking the SIMs
<boiko> jibel: did you by any chance receive a call or a message before you checked if it was running?
<jibel> boiko, no, right after a reboot
<boiko> jibel: that's weird, cause here I couldn't reproduce this behavior at all :/
<jibel> boiko, about silo 11, it's better although, it still doesn't find messages with double-quotes and there is another message with nothing special that is not found, I don't know why.
<davmor2> boiko: are you on krillin?
<jibel> davmor2, yes krillin
<davmor2> boiko: and do you have an sd card?
<jibel> ah sorry, ignore me :)
<davmor2> boiko: you get a message almost immediately on start up from ciborium to say there is an sdcard available might that trigger it?
<davmor2> jibel: I'm assuming you have an sdcard in right?
<jibel> davmor2, I do
<boiko> davmor2: that should have nothing to do with the history-service, we only log calls and messages that go through telepathy
<jibel> boiko, there is something weird with the search, it doesn't return all the matches
<boiko> jibel: it returns the most recent match for each thread
<jibel> ah
<boiko> jibel: not all matches (that's per design)
<jibel> it is not intuitive, design bug IMO
<boiko> jibel: I think we might change that in the future, but it is too risky to do it now
<davmor2> boiko: Indeed it shouldn't I agree, but I'm just thinking outside of the box on potential differences that might mean we see it and you don't and that was the only thing that seems a really obvious start point :)
<boiko> davmor2: that's fine, I can try putting an SD card in to see if it makes any difference
<boiko> davmor2: is that microSD?
<boiko> davmor2: I mean, the card krillin uses
<davmor2> boiko: yeap
<davmor2> boiko: and you need the tool to open the slot cover and push the sd card in
 * boiko looks for a microSD 
<davmor2> the sim tool that is
<boiko> davmor2: it is the slot on the top of the phone, right? (just to make sure :D )
<davmor2> boiko: yeap
<boiko> jibel: the quotes not matching thing I think will need more investigation, but I would say it is better that we do it as a separate bug report, what do you think?
<sil2100> oh, silo 17 is building? Is tvoss around today?
<sil2100> Ok guys, time for lunch, bbl
<boiko> jibel: fixed the problem of quotes, I will push it to the branch in a minute
<jibel> boiko, nice, hopefully I'll have fixed my device by then
<boiko> jibel: oups, what happened?
<jibel> boiko, I don't know. I don't have any network on SIM1. The SIM is recognized, it asks me for a PIN, I can unlock it and the signal is good, but cannot use it, it says 'no network'. The dialer and messaging app shows only the second SIM. I switched SIMs and same result. Nothing on top SIM.
<jibel> I wiped the device again, we'll see
<boiko> jibel: ah, known bug, run ofono-setup manually
<jibel> boiko, it's fine after a wipe
 * jibel back to silo 11
<boiko> jibel: it seems sometimes ofono-setup is ran too early and the telepathy accounts don't get created correctly
<jibel> boiko, do you know the bug #?
<boiko> jibel: nops, let me try to find it
<jibel> boiko, good to know though, I was a bit worried that something broke with recent uploads.
<boiko> jibel: couldn't find it, tiagosh knows it better, but he will only be online later today
<boiko> jibel: after wiping the phone, do you still see history being started automatically after reboot?
<boiko> davmor2: just checked, it is not the SD card :/
<boiko> jibel: the fix is building, I can ping you once it finishes if you want
<jibel> boiko, no this time it is not running.
<boiko> jibel: really interesting, I will keep an eye on this one and if I ever find what was causing it I'll let you know
<jibel> ogra_, what creates /data/.adb_onlock ?
<ogra_> jibel, u-d-f when used with --developer-mode
<jibel> ogra_, is it only when you flash with developer mode?
<ogra_> yeah
<jibel> ogra_, I flashed with "ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed --wipe" and the flag exists
<ogra_> --wipe isnt --bootstrap ;)
<ogra_> (it wont format partitions so old stuff can stay around)
<jibel> hm, it could be a leftover from my previous test.
<ogra_> bah, smoketesting failed again today ...
<ogra_> (some bzr error with phablet-click-test-setup today)
<boiko> jibel: silo finished building
<jibel> boiko, yup, I just installed it.
<boiko> jibel: nice! thanks
<sil2100> Back
<boiko> jibel: I'll go for lunch now, but please let me know if the silo needs anything else
<jibel> boiko, ^
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> boiko: can you please approve https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/messaging-app/rtm-test_strings_escaped/+merge/247522 ?
<sil2100> (once you're back from lunch that is)
<jibel> sil2100, I think it was the last critical
<jibel> there is one left on Pat's list but no fix.
<sil2100> Great news then
<sil2100> We might really think about closing the landing gates early this time, maybe on Monday EOD
<sil2100> Considering this is a very important milestone that we cannot miss
<jibel> sil2100, close the gates *NOW* ;)
<boiko> sil2100: done
<boiko> jibel: thanks :)
<sil2100> boiko, jibel, davmor2: great work guys ;)
<jibel> davmor2, you're verifying silo 2 today?
<davmor2> jibel: trying to it doesn't seem to be working though
<jibel> davmor2, we should maybe not wait for it and trigger a new build then?
<davmor2> jibel: yeah there is no rush for this one I think
<davmor2> jibel: was silo 007 on the list om26er put a block on it
<jibel> davmor2, it's waiting for feedback from Chipaca
<davmor2> jibel: yeah so one for monday then
<davmor2> I can ping Chipaca first thing
<jibel> davmor2, I wouldn't block on it for a new build and Omer started the verification.
<davmor2> so 2 is definitely not opening anything I don't know if it only works with google maps or not so one for Monday too
<davmor2> jibel: push the image and I'll make a start on porting the sanity suite to practi
<sil2100> I would not force anything with silo 2
<jibel> sil2100, ogra_, rsalveti ^ there is nothing left to verify for today, could you build a new image?
<sil2100> Do we have anyone around that could kick a new image?
<ogra_> jibel, sure
<sil2100> ogra_: maybe you are around?
<sil2100> yaaay
<ogra_> kicked
<sil2100> Did anyone look at silo 14 by any chance?
<jibel> sil2100, yes, bugs are not targeted to any milestone.
<sil2100> hm, ok, that's indeed a mistake - IIRC this upload also fixes the thumbnailer problems we saw visible in gallery-app
<sil2100> But let's wait for product team to double-verify the other fixes that come with it
<sil2100> Would like to land that tomorrow to make sure that the thumbnailer issue is resolved completely (just in case)
<jibel> sil2100, silo 12 passed verification but didn't land
<jibel> charles_, ^
<jibel> charles_, this is the fix for bug 1410874 , some merges are unapproved
<ubot5> bug 1410874 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Alarm sounds vs Calendar sounds" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1410874
<bfiller> jibel: I'm close to ready to sign off silo 0 for QA testing, doing last test now. Fixes the full SD card issue with camera
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 212 building (started: 20150125-15:45) ===
<sil2100> jibel: already poked charles_ yesterday about silo 12, but he's not around
<sil2100> bfiller: great news
<bfiller> sil2100: the thumbnailer stuff in silo 14 fixes some performance issues with thumbnailer but the issue with gallery was already fixed. these are additional improvements
<bfiller> sil2100, jibel: will talk to pmcgowan about seeing about having them on this milestone
<Guest37976> sil2100, whats the story with silo 21
<pmcgowan> oh crap 12 didnt publish?
<jibel> pmcgowan, ToyKeeper found 2 problems with silo 21
<jibel>     The app will still be listed in USS as having access afterward.
<jibel>     Toggling the access checkbox in USS can't re-enable access after disabling it.
<pmcgowan> jibel, thnks I was confused thought that was on the other bug
<sil2100> pmcgowan: 12 didn't land yet, no top-approval - but if you agree I can override that
<pmcgowan> looking
<pmcgowan> sil2100, seems ok it was reviewed by antti
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I didn't override it by default as Antti's review and approval was of an earlier version
<pmcgowan> and qa passed
<pmcgowan> oh
<sil2100> Wellark reviewed one revision and then charles_ pushed one more commit to the branch, not sure what to do with that
<pmcgowan> sil2100, yeah he modified the constructor to use the role, wish they had approved properly
<pmcgowan> has thostr_ been around?
<pmcgowan> bfiller, have you tested that thumnalier silo?
<pmcgowan> +b
<bfiller> pmcgowan: a bit, but would like to test it some more to make sure
<pmcgowan> looks like good fixes
<bfiller> pmcgowan: they are the ones Kaleo did
<pmcgowan> even  better
<bfiller> pretty high confidence in them
<pmcgowan> bfiller, I can tag those two bugs
<bfiller> pmcgowan: thanks
<pmcgowan> bfiller, is  bug 1391286 also fixed by that
<ubot5> bug 1391286 in thumbnailer (Ubuntu) "Fails to generate thumbnail for small videos recorded with camera-app" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391286
<bfiller> pmcgowan: I think not unfortunately
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> bfiller, do we have anyone who could make a legit review of that indicator-datetime branch?
<pmcgowan> really want that one in
<sil2100> pmcgowan: didn't see thostr_ sadly
<pmcgowan> sil2100, I can approve it but would like someone to also review
<bfiller> pmcgowan: let me see
<bfiller> tedg: you around?
<bfiller> pmcgowan: looks like Wellark_ reviewed the MR for trunk and top approved it. It is the same thing
<pmcgowan> bfiller, ok good will approve
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ok happroved it
<sil2100> bfiller, pmcgowan thanks!
<sil2100> Publishing
<pmcgowan> ty
<Kaleo> pmcgowan, hey, can you give me access to https://oem-share.canonical.com/partners/tangxi/share/support/Flash-tool/ ?
<pmcgowan> Kaleo, let me see
<bfiller> pmcgowan, jibel, Kaleo: silo 0 verified and ready to go, awesome job by Kaleo fixing the SD card support. Works amazingly well now
<pmcgowan> Kaleo, nope
<Kaleo> pmcgowan, darn :/ I really wanted to play with this beautiful phone :)
<pmcgowan> Kaleo, isnt it already flashed?
<Kaleo> pmcgowan, wanted to upgrade
<pmcgowan> yep
<bfiller> Kaleo: what's your take on the GU discussion that was on the mail thread? need to be tweked for this device or not?
<pmcgowan> back later
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 212 DONE (finished: 20150125-16:55) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/212.changes ===
<davmor2> bfiller: I think it is fine on the initial install it is on the upgrade that there appears to be issues looking at ogra_ 's post
<pmcgowan> anything else going to land today?
<bfiller> pmcgowan: we're still working on the gallery fix with loaded SD card, and the camera fix for low disk space. doubt they will land today but hope to have silos at minimum to test
<bfiller> hoping we can land them tomorrow
<pmcgowan> bfiller, is that whats in silo 0 for camera?
<bfiller> pmcgowan: yes
<pmcgowan> bfiller, I think we land those and we might be done, unless mterry fixes the password thing
<jibel> bfiller, it'd be nice to have the gallery fix tomorrow then close the gates if there is nothing critical left for this milestone. That'll give us time to test the image and land any critical fix.
<pmcgowan> +1
<bfiller> pmcgowan, jibel : +1
<pmcgowan> jibel, there are two BQ reported issues still being worked but no fixes yet
<bfiller> jibel: hoping still we might have the gallery fix today, it's partially working but a copule of usecases that still have issues
<bfiller> pmcgowan: actually silo 0 for camera is the full SD card. The low disk is not in that silo yet
<bfiller> still testing
<jibel> bfiller, I am not sure my mind is in good shape to test the camera but ToyKeeper can probably do it later today.
<bfiller> jibel: it's fine
<bfiller> pmcgowan: if you take a picture with camera and then go to the My Photos scope is the new picture showing up in "Today"?
<bfiller> not working for me
<bfiller> even after pulling down to refresh
<bfiller> oh wait
<bfiller> it is, just at the bottom of the list (: that is strange
<sil2100> I would propose to kick another image once silo 0 gets signed off
<sil2100> Considering that we already had silo 12 landing after the image build as well
<sil2100> I would also prefer to close the landing gates tomorrow EOD
<pmcgowan> bfiller, I dont see any pictures in the photo scope
<pmcgowan> let me update
<bfiller> pmcgowan: you have to click on my photos, then it's weird the categories show the oldest first which makes no sense
<pmcgowan> bfiller, I have the default photo agregator which as find your photos here, but there are none
<ogra_> bfiller, i think we need to re-think our handling of GU ... simply based on the fact that in a ruler app in the store an inch should always be an inch ;) with what victorp wants to force you would start scaling the app and an inch wouldnt be an inch anymore on higher res screens
<ogra_> using the right GU per device fixes that ...
<ogra_> while forcing everything to be adjusted to the 40GU will make everything scale up and down
<pmcgowan> seriously does the photo scope work at all?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, bfiller ? I see no local photos
<bfiller> pmcgowan: works for me
<bfiller> kind of
 * ogra_ checks
<pmcgowan> I did not set up any feeds
<ogra_> i only use MyPhotos ... but that works fine here
<pmcgowan> yeah that wrks but aggregator doesnt
<ogra_> Photos works for everything i dont need an account for
<ogra_> i dont have an instagram or flickr account
<ogra_> err
<bfiller> pmcgowan: go to the settings for the Photos scope (top right) and turn on local photos
<ogra_> facebook, not flickr
<pmcgowan> hmm
<pmcgowan> its on
<pmcgowan> mako works
<pmcgowan> bfiller, ogra_ problem was between user and keyboard, I never skipped the setup, did not see that at the bottom
<ogra_> heh
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: hey, if you'll find a moment of time, could you take a look at silo 000?
<thostr_> pmcgowan: just joined again, anything you require from my side right now?
<bfiller> sil2100, ToyKeeper: actually just found an issue with silo 000 (: Working on a fix
<sil2100> thostr_: I think we're good now, we needed a top-approval on a branch but we did it ourselves
<sil2100> Since the vivid branch for the same thing was approved
<thostr_> sil2100: ok
<sil2100> bfiller: oh, ok, better now than later ;)
<bfiller> sil2100: yup, fix in the works though
 * ToyKeeper reads the scrollback
<ToyKeeper> bfiller: Let me know when silo 000 is fixed/ready again.
<bfiller> ToyKeeper: will do
<bfiller> ToyKeeper: it's ready again
<ToyKeeper> bfiller: I'm still finding and prepping a card.  :)
<ToyKeeper> (have been a bit slow lately, have been sick and injured and recovering)
<bfiller> robru: if you're around, I need a publish of ubuntu 000 and silo for line 106
<sil2100> bfiller: on it
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> (Robert is not doing an official shift today) ;)
<bfiller> ok
<sil2100> I'll be around till late so feel free to ping me as well, might take a few minutes until I notice though
<bfiller> sil2100: cool, thanks!
<sil2100> bfiller: oh, so ubuntu 000 is the fix for gallery? Nice
<sil2100> Anticipating that in rtm then
<bfiller> sil2100: yup
<bfiller> was a hard one
<sil2100> bfiller: thanks! Please wait for the vivid package to migrate fully before building the new silo (or simply rebuild then)
<bfiller> sil2100: I will
<sil2100> Since migration might take some minutes
<bfiller> sil2100: need a silo for line 107 as well
 * bfiller bbiab
<ToyKeeper> I can't help but wonder if the many-photos scenario needs a lot more fixes...  it seems to break the media scopes too (music, videos, photos).
<ToyKeeper> This "wait until mediascanner finishes" step is taking forever.
<sil2100> bfiller: sure!
<thomi> it's really unsettling seeing other people at work on a Monday morning....
<sil2100> thomi: hah, hey! Didn't see you for a while because of timezone differences ;)
<thomi> that must have been nice for you :D
<sil2100> bfiller: pressed build for you
<sil2100> thomi: no waaay ;)
<ToyKeeper> We should totally be using epeg for thumbnails instead of whatever it's using now.  It's orders of magnitude faster.
<ToyKeeper> bfiller: Is there a valid domain where I can get the updated camera app?
<Kaleo> ToyKeeper, nice tip (epeg)
<Kaleo> ToyKeeper, (though the media scanning's bottleneck is not thumbnailing)
<ToyKeeper> Regardless, our thumbnailer runs slower than my 14-year-old web server, because the server is using epeg.
<ToyKeeper> (also, I really really need to replace that server with something newer)
<Kaleo> ToyKeeper, you need a click for the camera?
<Kaleo> ToyKeeper, I agree
<Kaleo> ToyKeeper, in fact our thumbnailer is slower than just loading the pic...
<ToyKeeper> Yes, I don't have access to this: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/camera-app-click/210/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.camera_3.0http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/camera-app-click/210/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.camera_3.0.0.478_armhf.click.0.478_armhf.click
<Kaleo> ToyKeeper, that's how bad it is.
<ToyKeeper> double-paste  :(
<Kaleo> ToyKeeper, http://people.canonical.com/~kaleo/camera/com.ubuntu.camera_3.0.0.latest_armhf.click
<Kaleo> ToyKeeper, generated just now for you
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, can't verify the revision since it's just "latest".  I'm looking for 3.0.0.478
<ToyKeeper> No double-paste this time: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/camera-app-click/210/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.camera_3.0.0.478_armhf.click
<Kaleo> ToyKeeper, it is 478
<ToyKeeper> Okay.  :0
<ToyKeeper> :) even
<Kaleo> ToyKeeper, (which is the latest trunk revision that I used)
<ToyKeeper> It certainly seems to fix the issue I'm measuring.  :)
<ToyKeeper> Well, ish.  Photoroll isn't showing the 3000 pics on the SD card... it's only showing one.
<Kaleo> ToyKeeper, pics need to be in the camera folder
<Kaleo> ToyKeeper, for them to show up in the camera's photo roll
<Kaleo> ToyKeeper, Pictures/com.ubuntu.camera/
<ToyKeeper> Kaleo: Okay, thanks.  I was going by the bug report repro steps, which didn't put them there.  :)
<Kaleo> ToyKeeper, yeah it's because it's new
<Kaleo> ToyKeeper, it used (before this weekend) to look for pics in the entire Pictures folder
<ToyKeeper> After moving them, that works well too.  :)
<Kaleo> ToyKeeper, wonderful
<ToyKeeper> Can't wait until I'm done being sick...  I feel so slow.
<ToyKeeper> achoo
<sil2100> Yeah!
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: thanks!
<pmcgowan> sil2100, you're still here!
<pmcgowan> sil2100, publish and build an image?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: published! Not sure if we won't need anyone to push the camera-app click package to the store though
<pmcgowan> ah indeed
<sil2100> We might be a bit low on people with click power now
<sil2100> Normally we could poke balloons
<sil2100> sergiusens: hey! Any chance you're here right now?
<sil2100> bfiller: or maybe you can push this forward once you're back?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, thats fine we can sort it in the am
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I'm trying to cover as much of both timezones during the weekend so I'll still stick around for a bit
<sil2100> ;)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> bfiller: ^
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-01-25
<robru> I cant even
<sil2100> brb
<jgdx> robru, sorry about that. Abandoned!
<rvr> oSoMoN: Hi
<rvr> oSoMoN: I'm testing silo 13
<rvr> oSoMoN: Control + T now focuses in the address bar, but I have an issue with the shortcut: it only works if focus in inside the web view
<rvr> oSoMoN: Control + T doesn't work in the address bar
<sil2100> bzoltan_: ping :)
 * bzoltan_ hides
<bzoltan_> sil2100: What can I do for you, sir
<sil2100> bzoltan_: a quick ping about something we *probably* talked about some time ago - do you guys document in any way stuff like 'what UITK things are available in a framework'?
<sil2100> bzoltan_: I remember we had and idea with Saviq to start documenting 'framework version -> available library versions' somewhere
<sil2100> But not sure where that went, do you know if you guys do anything similar at least?
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  The idea is still there and we have the the components API documented automatically in each release - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging/view/head:/components.api
<sil2100> Oh, nice
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  we should create the same file to all qml APIs and have an umbrella to cover them all
<sil2100> Yeah, we need to get back to this sometime in the nearest future then
<bzoltan_> sil2100: +100000T
<sil2100> bzoltan_: yeah + something for everything non-QML too, which I suppose will be meh
<sil2100> Do you know if there's a bug for the idea of documenting the APIs per framework?
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  we even have an ABI checker tool in prototype stage
<bzoltan_> sil2100: we do not need a bug or anthing :) that is my top priority secret plan for long time.. I wake up at nights dreaming about full scale platform api revisioning...
<sil2100> bzoltan_: hah ;)
<sil2100> Good to hear that!
<oSoMoN> rvr, not seeing that on desktop, are you testing on a phone with bluetooth keyboard? I’ll test that use case in a moment
<rvr> oSoMoN: Yes
<oSoMoN> rvr, so what happens when you press Ctrl+T when the address bar is focused?
<rvr> oSoMoN: Yes, that works
<rvr> oSoMoN: The problem is that, if you are in the address bar already, Control+T doesn't open a new tab
<oSoMoN> rvr, what does it do?
<rvr> oSoMoN: Nothing
<rvr> Well, it display "t"
<rvr> types
<oSoMoN> right, so it’s not nothing :)
<oSoMoN> I’m seeing the same thing here, let me look into it
<rvr> Ack
<oSoMoN> rvr, this seems to be a more general bug (maybe in qtubuntu), pressing Ctrl+T in the text field in the messaging app also types "t" in the field, I’ll dig a bit deeper
<rvr> oSoMoN: Yeah, my guess was that it was related to UI toolkit
<oSoMoN> rvr, I can confirm, I can reproduce the issue with a minimal standalone app (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14663655/), it’s very likely a bug in qtubuntu, I’ll file one for it
<rvr> oSoMoN: Great, thanks!
<oSoMoN> rvr, and I can confirm it’s not an issue in the UITK but at a lower level, I can also reproduce with basic QML components, no toolkit import
<rvr> oSoMoN: Interesting... Let's hope the fix is trivial and can be done quickly.
<oSoMoN> rvr, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu/+bug/1537782
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1537782 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "Modifier ignored when pressing a key if TextInput has active focus" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> rvr, feel free to confirm
<rvr> oSoMoN:
<rvr> Done!
<oSoMoN> cheers
<rvr> oSoMoN: Silo 13 approved
<rvr> oSoMoN: I see a new recent car for silo 13
<rvr> oSoMoN: Did silo packages get a rebuild?
<jibel> rvr, when britney re-runs it changes the qa-status from ready to required then back to ready, and it's creates a new card
<rvr> jibel: Ah
<oSoMoN> rvr: thanks
<rvr> Saviq: Silo 19 approved
<robru> jibel: yeah I'm aware of this issue ^^, haven't figured it out yet, seems like silos that have unity8 autopkgtests are often re-run and so the status flops back and forth between running and approved
<sil2100> robru: I'll be ~5 minutes late to the meeting
<sil2100> slangasek: ^
<slangasek> sil2100: ok
<robru> slangasek: sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/britney/+bug/1537866
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1537866 in britney "Britney flops back and forth between Running and Approved a lot" [Undecided,New]
<robru> slangasek: oh god I've ruined everythign
<robru> slangasek: I seem to have deleted the weekly meeting from the UES calendar, was just trying to delete it from my personal calendar.
<sil2100> o/
<slangasek> robru: ah, is that all ;)
<robru> slangasek: apparently there's a "trash" for events, I tried restoring it but I don't see it, can you confirm if it's all gone?
<slangasek> robru: I see the event on my calendar yet, let's see
<slangasek> robru: yeah I still see it everywhere
<robru> slangasek: hm, ok, strange
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-01-26
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: the autopkgtests for qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu failed, blocking the migration of webbrowser-app from -proposed, and I have no clue why, could it be a flaky test/temporary failure, and if so can the test job be retried? (http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#webbrowser-app)
<jibel> oSoMoN, from the error it's a problem with the shutdown of the testbed, unrelated to the webbrowser obviously
<jibel> oSoMoN, you can ping pitti he can retry the test
<oSoMoN> thanks jibel, I’ll do that
<morphis> sil2100, Mirv: hey! time for another upload?
<sil2100> morphis: sure, in a moment though!
<morphis> sil2100: ok
<sil2100> morphis: piiing
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<kgunn> trainguards just trying not to "hurry up" for QA's sake at the end of the week...so can we get silo 21 landed so we can rebuild silo 10 on top?
<kgunn> oops scratch "not"
<kgunn> sil2100: just curious, u-s-c is still in proposed pocket for xenial...should we force merge so we can get on with rebase, rebuilding?
<kgunn> excuses doesn't show anything concerning...
<kgunn> afaict
<cjwatson> kgunn: $ grep-aptavail -nsPackage -Pe '^u[^-]*-s[^-]*-c[^-]*$' | sort -u | wc -l
<cjwatson> 8
<cjwatson> your abbreviations are ambiguous :)
<kgunn> sorry unity-system-compositor
<kgunn> cjwatson: ^
<cjwatson> kgunn: ok, it migrated a few minutes ago, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-system-compositor/+publishinghistory - I assume the train will catch up shortly
<kgunn> cjwatson: hmm, so here if i do apt-cache policy unity-system-compositor, it still shows installed/available as the same?
<kgunn> maybe i don't know how it all works
<kgunn> more like...obviously i don't know how it all works :)
<cjwatson> kgunn: publisher takes time to run
<kgunn> cool
<kgunn> right makes sense...i suspect my "apt-get update/apt-cache policy" method of checking will show it  when the train does
<cjwatson> probably rather afterwards
<cjwatson> the train checks the publication status using the LP API - it doesn't care about whether the publisher has put it all on disk in an aptable form
<cjwatson> (AIUI)
<cjwatson> kgunn: there, landed
<kgunn> ta
<robru> kgunn: you want silo 21 landed? That's webbrowser-app and was never published, and needs a rebuild. Not sure what you're talking about
<boiko> alesage: hi, regarding silo 52, we found one problem about the confinement: reading mms group chat settings is not working
<boiko> alesage: the fix is on its way, just letting you know because we will have to rebuild messaging-app
<alesage> boiko ack thx
<kgunn> robru: nope, no silo 21 interest from me
<Saviq> jibel, is it a script that marks u-d-s-i bugs as fix committed on landings? should probably look at all tasks to see if others are > Invalid < Fix released
<jibel> Saviq, you mean to close other tasks too?
<Saviq> jibel, rather not close the top task if not all tasks are open
<jibel> Saviq, the top task is closed when it's in the archive and there is a bug # in the changelog
<jibel> Saviq, in which case it shouldn't be close since it'll be on the image?
<Saviq> jibel, case in point - bug #1536383
<ubot5> bug 1536383 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Need to increase pointer speed/acceleration" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1536383
<Saviq> jibel, it got closed even though there's still outstanding tasks on some projects
<Saviq> and it isn't always the case that we need/want to land altogether in one silo
<jibel> Saviq, understood, but it seems more like a edge case than the rule, isn't it? in general when there is 'closes: ####' in the changelog it means the case is close
<Saviq> jibel, for that particular project, not for other ones
<Saviq> necessarily, I mean
<robru> 7:15:42 <kgunn> trainguards just trying not to "hurry up" for QA's sake at the end of the week...so can we get silo 21 landed so we can rebuild silo 10 on top?
<Saviq> jibel, which is why I'd check other tasks, and only close the "top" c-d-s-i task when all others are closed
<Saviq> (automagically, that is)
<jibel> Saviq, okay, point taken. I'll check if there are lot of cases where the top task should be closed but won't because other tasks are still open.
<kgunn> robru: taken care of, it was usc
<kgunn> robru: but yeah definitely wrong silo #...brain fart
<robru> ok
<boiko> robru: could you please trigger a rebuild of messaging-app xenial pc64el on silo 52?
<robru> boiko: on it
<boiko> robru: thanks!
<robru> boiko: you're welcome!
<robru> sil2100: you're still up?
<sil2100> robru: yeah
<sil2100> What's up?
<robru> sil2100: oh, I a few hours ago I pushed a bug to production which will break silo auto-merges, I just pushed a fix now, but it won't reach production for 45 minutes. hopefully that silo you just published doesn't migrate for at least an hour or so to avoid the bug. it's a race now ;-)
<robru> or maybe I'll get webops to roll it out faster...
<sil2100> robru: but it's only for auto-merges for now, right?
<sil2100> And, how does it break them: that they won't work or that they'll break trunks etc. ;p ?
<robru> sil2100: yeah, why, is that silo only manual sources?
<sil2100> No no, but I was just curious if we can force merge some that might seem blocked by auto-merges being down
<robru> sil2100: the breakage is subtle, it'll probably push to trunk ok, but then it'll try to set the branch status and fail with an unhandled traceback. probably harmless actually
<robru> sil2100: oh, no, all merging is broken
<sil2100> Ah, ok, ACK ;) I hope proposed migration is slow today then!
<robru> sil2100: I've got webops rolling out the fix soon
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> robru: thanks
<robru> sil2100: heh, sorry for breaking things
<robru> sil2100: ok, the fix is in production, hopefully it works ;-)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-01-27
<sil2100> robru: no worries! Would be nice if we had some automated integration tests for the train in some staging instance though ;)
<robru> sil2100: yeah unfortunately the staging instance can't merge anything because it has no permissions! We need a fake project to merge to or something
<sil2100> Yeah, I suppose that would be a good start
<sil2100> Anyway, I go sleep now, see you all tomorrow
<sil2100> o/
<robru> Night
<bregma> hey robru around?
<robru> bregma: sorry I'm out for dinner. If your asking about the publish, i can't help you, you need a core dev
<morphis> Mirv, robru: ping
<robru> morphis: pong
<morphis> robru: can you drop a package from silo 12 for me?
<morphis> robru: the location-service ones?
<robru> morphis: sure, one sec
<morphis> robru: thanks!
<robru> morphis: OK done, you're welcome
<morphis> robru: ok
<Mirv> pongpong
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hey! Does the webbrowser have support for downloading arbitrary files now?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, yes it does
<sil2100> oSoMoN: awesome, thanks :)
<morphis> sil2100: ping
<sil2100> morphis: pong
<morphis> sil2100: need your help with shuffeling packages between silos :-)
<sil2100> morphis: sure :) what's up?
<morphis> sil2100: need to leave for lunch now, but will ping you afterwards, ok?
<sil2100> ACK
<morphis> sil2100: I am ready now :-)
<sil2100> morphis: o/ :)
<boiko> alesage: salem_: the fix for the messaging-app settings is built on silo 52 already, so, you can resume testing (and debugging the krillin issue)
<morphis> Mirv, sil2100: ping
<jdstrand> sil2100, chrisccoulson, oSoMoN: curious if the oxide-qt 1.12.5 packages in a silo are for ota9.5. seems they would be good candidates since they fix security issues
<chrisccoulson> It's currently waiting on a cordova change
<jdstrand> dbarth: ^
<sil2100> morphis: pong
<Mirv> morphis: pong
<morphis> Mirv: thanks, sil2100 already did the job for me :-)
<dbarth> jdstrand: chrisccoulson: it's not unfortunately, i have to migrate ~14 apps and the toolkit before that :/
<jdstrand> dbarth: ok. fyi, there are 28 CVE fixes waiting on this
<jdstrand> dbarth (fyi, chrisccoulson): this must make it for ota10, otherwise IMHO we need to reconsider the cordova changes
<dbarth> jdstrand: and webrtc, but i still need a few days to manage the transition as smoothly as possible
<popey> pmcgowan, jibel https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/928 - music app ready for QA
<popey> ahayzen, ^
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> thanks :-)
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, popey great!
<jibel> popey, ahayzen excellent, someone will verify it asap
<jdstrand> sil2100, jibel: hi! I just wanted to double check that the ota9.5 update will pull from vivid-security. ota9 had a lot of security fixes but libxml2 2.9.2+dfsg1-3ubuntu0.3 and bind9 1:9.9.5.dfsg-9ubuntu0.5 missed the window
<sil2100> jdstrand: hey! I suppose we could pull those in if needed
<jibel> popey, what do we do with card https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/884 ? fail it?
<sil2100> jdstrand: I would just need a reminder about it once I start preparing the OTA-9.5 snapshot
<sil2100> jibel: we're not landing that?
<sil2100> I thought it was good to land after we're out with OTA-9?
<jibel> sil2100, there is https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/928 now
<jdstrand> sil2100: I'd like to pull those in if possible. when do you plan to prepare that snapshot? I'll add a reminder to my calendar
<sil2100> Aaah
<jibel> sil2100, I suppose it replaces previous card, just need a confirmation
<sil2100> jdstrand: I think the current date would be late Friday, so if you could poke me about it then it would be awesome ;)
<jibel> sil2100, if packages are not in the overlay they are pulled automatically from -updates or -security?
<jibel> even for hotfix releases?
<sil2100> jibel: right, but I think we have both bind9 and libxml2 in the snapshot
<jibel> ah okay
<sil2100> So we'll need to pull in the new ones
<jdstrand> fyi, neither bind9 nor libxml2 exist in the overlay ppa, only vivid-security. we got the previous updates to both of those in ota9, but there were two USNs that updated both after the ota9 image
<jdstrand> so I just wanted to make sure we pulled both in on the next update
<sil2100> jdstrand: in overlay not, but in the snapshot PPA we do have those
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-snapshot/+packages?field.name_filter=bind9&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter= , same for libxml2
<sil2100> So I'll be pulling new ones there
<jibel> robru, will you add the retry feature to autopkgtest on silos too?
<jdstrand> sil2100: I see. yes, bind9 and libxml2 are old there
<rvr> oSoMoN: ping
<oSoMoN> rvr, pong
<rvr> oSoMoN: Hi
<oSoMoN> hey
<oSoMoN> what’s up?
<rvr> oSoMoN: I approved silo 38 (which may matter most to alex-abreu)
<rvr> oSoMoN: I was testing the Google Maps intents and they are not working well
<rvr> oSoMoN: Should I ping Alex instead?
<oSoMoN> rvr, not working well in silo 38, or in rc-proposed?
<rvr> oSoMoN: Well, the test case it's not working for me in OTA8.5 nor in the silo
<rvr> oSoMoN: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/webapps -> GOOGLE MAPS WITH INTENT URL SUPPORT
<rvr> oSoMoN: It's not opening Google Maps app
<oSoMoN> rvr, indeed it’s not working here either
<oSoMoN> rvr, can you please file a bug, and ping Alex about it? I’m about to go offline for today, but I can take a look tomorrow to help
<rvr> oSoMoN: Sure
<rvr> alexabreu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webapp-container/+bug/1538634
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1538634 in webapp-container "Google Maps intent not opening app" [Undecided,New]
<alexabreu> rvr, ack thx, I'll look into it quickly
<alexabreu> rvr, did you test it on arale too?
<rvr> alexabreu: Nope, only in krillin
<rvr> popey: Hey. Is there any test for background playlists?
<popey> rvr, no, there shouldn't be regressions. should be transparent
<popey> ahayzen, ^ right?
 * rvr hates when the system hangs... something is wrong with the graphic driver.
<ahayzen> popey, yup no regressions
<popey> k
<ahayzen> popey, maybe some extra 'features' we won for free though :-)
<popey> :)
<rvr> popey: ahayzen: Silo approved
<popey> :D
<ahayzen> \o/
<popey> Thanks
<popey> pmcgowan, ^ happy for me to upload music?
<popey> Nice work ahayzen !
<rvr> popey: ahayzen: I think you need to add a couple of tests for the indicator sound controls
<popey> Aren't they in the indicator-sound tests?
<ahayzen> or the media-hub tests
<rvr> Yes, but not specific to music app
<pmcgowan> popey, very happy
<ahayzen> but yeah we could have some sanity ones in our manual tests
<popey> yeah
<popey> good call
<pmcgowan> popey, lso when can we get the new dekko?
<rvr> And music app is the only one currently that support previous/next track
<popey> pmcgowan, haha, knew that was coming.
<popey> pmcgowan, I'm testing a build now.
<jhodapp> rvr, the newer music scope supports next/prev
<pmcgowan> great
<rvr> jhodapp: Yeah, it's working in rc-proposed with this music app
<jhodapp> awesome
<rvr> jhodapp: Does Music scope also support it?
<pmcgowan> yes
<rvr> Ah, that's cool
<pmcgowan> if you have multiple tracks from same album
<pmcgowan> we will be making it better next update
<popey> done. latest music now in store, thanks everyone!
<ahayzen> wooo :-D
<jhodapp> yay!
<jhodapp> congrats everyone who worked to get this out
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, ahayzen !!
<jhodapp> abeato helped in some important ways as well
<ahayzen> couldn't have done it without the media-hub guys, abeato jhodapp :-)
<abeato> nice, willing to try in my personal phone :)
<abeato> congrats guys!
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, is it supposed to show the nameof the song and artist thats played in the indicator?
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, eventually, i believe media-hub and indicator-sound will add that support?
<ahayzen> was on my list of non-blocking issues
<pmcgowan> and will it show the list as well do you know?
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, bug 1518159
<ubot5> bug 1518159 in Canonical System Image "No metadata/art in the indicator-sound when using background-playlists" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518159
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, i'm not sure about that, media-hub/indicator-sound folks probably know more
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, ^^
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, we have to complete the very basic metadata interface for media-hub and integrate it into QtMultimedia...I'm not sure if indicator-sound is just ready to use this today or not (it's part of the MPRIS spec)
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, the interface is already there in media-hub, but it's basically a no-op atm
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, ok I assume that is queued up fro coming sprint?
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, it should be on the backlog, yes
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-01-28
<morphis> cjwatson: ping
<cjwatson> morphis: Please tell me what you want and I'll reply when I'm around.
<morphis> cjwatson: sil2100 added me to the list of silo uploaders but I basically don't get any rejected/successful mails, just dput goes through successfully
<morphis> cjwatson: sil2100 suspects that we're missing something very simple in the process, you may know :-)
<sil2100> cjwatson: as morphis said, he seems to be dputting stuff correctly but it doesn nothing, no feedback, no upload appearing in the PPA
<Mirv> funny, the font size changes in OTA-9
<Mirv> I've soon forgotten about them already but the bookmarks in webbrowser-app eg. are in pretty small print, and maybe the indicator titles too are smaller than before
<Mirv> and somehow terminal font got huge before I resized it back to smaller
<Mirv> ok, it's probably this https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fontSize/+merge/280831
<Mirv> that's alright, the webbrowser bookmark text size is maybe a bit too small only, the title could be larger than the url
<morphis> sil2100, Mirv: any reason why the automated sign off does work? I can't switch lander signoff to "approved" for my silo
<sil2100> morphis: in which silo is that?
<sil2100> 12?
<morphis> sil2100: yes, silo 12
<morphis> sil2100: you changed something? now I could move it approved
<sil2100> morphis: no, but it might mean that autopkgtests were slowly moving to the running state
<sil2100> Well, there are some rough edges here and there I guess
<morphis> ok
<morphis> davmor2: silo 12 should now show up on your list :-)
<davmor2> morphis: \o/
<morphis> davmor2: and silo 45 will come a bit later
<morphis> pulse works fine so far on my krillin
<davmor2> morphis: switching between bt headset speaker and loud speaker in a call works then?
<morphis> davmor2: not that far yet :-)
<morphis> but A2DP does
<davmor2> hahaha
<davmor2> unless you have an s10 :P
<davmor2> morphis: at some point when you are quiet you'll have to fix that you know ;) Of course that could take a while for you to be quiet :)
<morphis> davmor2: hehe
<morphis> davmor2: suspect somewhere around summer time :-)
<cjwatson> morphis: If this is pulseaudio, you're signing it with a key (56B98A9E) that isn't registered in Launchpad.
<cjwatson> morphis: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors#The_upload_appears_to_work_but_I_don.27t_get_any_email_about_it
<morphis> cjwatson: hm
<morphis> cjwatson: you're right
<morphis> interesting that this wasn't a problem before
<rvr> popey: Hello
<popey> rvr, o/
<rvr> popey: Could you add a link to media-hub MPRIS test cases to the music app test plan?
<morphis> cjwatson: but thanks
<popey> didn't we discuss this yesterday?
<rvr> popey: More or less :D
<davmor2> popey: this is the official request over the maybe you could request ;)
<popey> it's already on the list to do
<popey> but not much point right now given we don't have a new click for you to test
<rvr> I must ping charles too about that for indicator-sound
<rvr> charles: So, when I available, ping back :)
<rvr> s/I //
<sil2100> alex_abreu: hey!
<sil2100> alex_abreu: so, silo https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/634 needs a rebuild of webbrowser-app right now
<bschaefer> hello would anyone be able to restart the ppc64el build on this landing silo? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-010/+packages (for mir xenial)
<Mirv> sil2100: FYI I filed bug #1539076 about the issue with eg silo 060 or any qtbase/qtdeclarative silo
<ubot5> bug 1539076 in Bileto "autopkgtests: respect autopkgtest overrides" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1539076
<bschaefer> if someone could restart this failure: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-010/+build/8907965
<kdub> +1 ^
<bschaefer> needs to start the landing process very soon (just 1 flaky test that failed)
<bschaefer> sil2100, Mirv if you are able to :) ^
<Mirv> bschaefer: ok
<bschaefer> thanks!
<Mirv> refresh to see how it goes now
 * bschaefer crosses fingers :)
<morphis> Mirv, sil2100: I am not getting failing tests on my silo: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-012/excuses.html
<morphis> what is the policy how to deal with those things?
<morphis> basically hybris changed upstream which we're now basing on which then breaks kwin
<Mirv> morphis: it's a bit tough when it comes to community flavors using the same bits we do - my big Qt landings are really difficult, and for Qt 5.5 I ended up fixing some things myself and some things (when it was test only and not build failing) were overridden
<Mirv> morphis: also AFAIK kwin is currently forcefully overridden anyway, but as I just filed bug #1539076 the silo autopkgtests don't understands the overrides
<ubot5> bug 1539076 in Bileto "autopkgtests: respect autopkgtest overrides" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1539076
<Mirv> morphis: but of course a build failure (instead of test failure) should be bug filed against kwin and maybe asking on #kubuntu-devel then if anyone could take a look at fixing it
<morphis> Mirv: ok, however we have to land this anyway
<Mirv> morphis: yes, for vivid at least and maybe manually to xenial or skipping it for now
<morphis> Mirv: not really possible as its a dual landing silo which is already in QA
<jibel> can we land in vivid only and fix xenial?
<Mirv> I'm not sure who would be the best contact for Plasma Mobile (which is probably the main kwin hybris user) but they have some paid staff AFAIK on it so there should be interest
<morphis> Mirv: let me ask in #kwin-devel
<Mirv> morphis: jibel: we can always copy stuff manually (after approval) and clean + merge and that way skip one release
<Mirv> (skip for xenial)
<jibel> not the solution I like though
<morphis> IMHO the kwin guys need to fix this as they shouldn't depend on these APIs at all
<davmor2> morphis: I guess they do for their mobile version
<davmor2> morphis: man I'm on fire today ;)
<morphis> davmor2: not only you :-)
<bschaefer> trainguards need a rebuild of https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-010/+build/8908391
<sil2100> bschaefer: on it
<bschaefer> sil2100, thanks!
<sil2100> bschaefer: done
<sil2100> yw :)
<bschaefer> double thanks!
<Saviq> trainguards, can we please have qtdeclarative-opensource-src removed from silo 19? patch was deemed incorrect
<Saviq> Mirv, ↑
<Saviq> Mirv, just FYI, not "do it!"
<sil2100> Saviq: on it
<Mirv> Saviq: :)
<sil2100> Saviq: along with -gles I susspect right?
<Saviq> sil2100, yup, thanks
<sil2100> Done
<sil2100> seb128: hello! We have a silo we'd like to land for OTA-9.5 and the android-headers landing seems to be adding new binary packages that need a binNEW review
<sil2100> seb128: I checked all the other packages and rised my concerns there, but I would need someone to do the binNEW review for https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-012-1-build/30/artifact/android-headers_vivid_packaging_changes.diff and https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-012-1-build/30/artifact/android-headers_xenial_packaging_changes.diff
<sil2100> seb128: (I did not manage to browse through the full diff for those yet)
<seb128> sil2100, sorry, I was travelling this week and I'm crazy busy and travelling again tomorrow
<seb128> can you find somebody else?
<sil2100> seb128: ok, no worries :)
<sil2100> slangasek: hey! :)
<sil2100> slangasek: we need someone with binNEW review powers for android-headers in silo 12
<sil2100> slangasek: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-012-1-build/30/artifact/android-headers_vivid_packaging_changes.diff and https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-012-1-build/30/artifact/android-headers_xenial_packaging_changes.diff - I didn't yet scan the whole diff for that as I was doing the reviews of all the other packages for now
<slangasek> sil2100: ok - after the team meeting? :)
<sil2100> AARGH
<sil2100> Team meeting!
<robru> morphis: sil2100: you can't sign off on a silo if it contains build failures or has packages that are still building
<morphis> robru: ah I see
<bschaefer> trainguards seems like a flaky test in the autopkg tests: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-010/excuses.html anyway to restart this process?
<robru> bschaefer: for a retry you'll need pitti
 * bschaefer does not see him around
<robru> bschaefer: I'm not sure who else can. We just implemented a retry thing but it's not an hooked up yet
<robru> bschaefer: worst case just rebuild the silo but that's slow and wasteful
<bschaefer> yeah that would take a while, but we shall see, camako ^
<Saviq> trainguards, can you please drop ubuntu-system-settings from silo 19, we jumped the gun on that, thanks!
<sil2100> In a meeting right now, need a few mins
<robru> On it
<slangasek> sil2100: yes to android-headers
<sil2100> slangasek: \o/
<slangasek> sil2100: btw, how did this come on your radar to ask about? Looking at the ticket, I don't see anything that tells me there are packaging changes needing review: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/779
<sil2100> slangasek: since it's still in testing, it's not ready for publishing because QA is just testing it - we're doing a review now since this is super important to land ASAP
<slangasek> ok
<sil2100> So we needed all reviews early
<slangasek> sil2100: I think this is a reasonable workflow, I just wasn't sure what triggered it since bileto doesn't seem to support that directly :)
<robru> slangasek: click through to the artifacts
<slangasek> robru: I know how to find the artifacts; I'm saying that's not the workflow, so how did this come to anyone's /attention/
<robru> slangasek: i assume the landers were proactive about it
<slangasek> yes
<slangasek> that's good :-)
<robru> Saviq: done
<Saviq> robru, thanks
<robru> Yw
<robru> slangasek: huh my schroot has /sys, any other ideas why it might not work?
<slangasek> robru: as said in meeting, you need the cgroups mounts
<robru> slangasek: those aren't covered by just bindmounting /sys? they're all in /sys
<slangasek> robru: they are separate mounts; bind mounting a parent directory does not implicitly bind mount the child mounts
<robru> slangasek: is there documentation on how to mount those? seems like there's a lot of them
<slangasek> robru: you can verify this for yourself by looking at /sys/fs/cgroup in the chroot
<slangasek> robru: I don't know
<robru> slangasek: is indeed empty
<slangasek> your question was if it's possible to run an lxc container inside of a chroot, and the answer is yes; but the details are an exercise for the reader
<robru> slangasek: right
<dobey> robru: hey. could we maybe make it so that automated signoff doesn't needlessly wait for "always failed" tests to finish?
<robru> dobey: could do, can you file a bug against lp:bileto?
<sil2100> Publishing that without reviewed branches, the silo is too critical to wait on those ^
<camako> robru , theunity8 autopkgtests for silo 10 are taking suspiciously long on armhf (4.5 hours and going). Do you know if this is normal?
<camako> this is one of those "always failed" tests :-(
<robru> camako: they haven't been running for 4.5 hours, they ran and then they got retried. there's some kind of bug going on that makes specifically unity8 autopkgtests get retried unreasonably often but I haven't been able to track it down just yet
<dobey> robru: sure
<camako> robru, ok.. will britney eventually give up? or does it need intervention?
<robru> camako: it will eventually complete but then it'll probably be retried every 5ish hours until the end of time. also last time they completed there was a failure
<robru> camako: actually you need to investigate this problem with mir: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-010/excuses.html
<dobey> robru: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto/+bug/1539254
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1539254 in Bileto "Automated Signoff waits for "always failing" tests" [Undecided,New]
<robru> thanks
<camako> robru, that is the one I was referring to. So that's an actual failure?
<camako> autopkgtest for unity8 8.11+15.04.20160122-0ubuntu1: amd64: Always failed [artifacts], armhf: Test in progress (always failed), i386: Always failed [artifacts]
<camako> ^ armhf one
<robru> camako: no, look at mir
<camako> robru, not sure what the problem is? Is it the comment with the "old binaries.."?
<robru> camako: yes, that is causing britney to call this silo a failure.
<camako> oh ok thanks I'll investigate
<robru> camako: so the version number listed is newer than distro but older than what's in the ppa, did you stop building that package or something?
<camako> robru, it was someone else's silo that I took over... Possibly yeah
<camako> robru, actually silo says "Running" but I guess you're saying it's "running" due to that unity8 bug, and it'll be a failure becuase of the "old packages..." thing
<robru> camako: yes
<camako> ok
<camako> thanks robru
<robru> camako: yeah I'm not sure what that error is, I'll try deleting old versions of the package
<robru> camako: check back in ~25 minutes and see if it still says that
<rvr> mzanetti: ping
<camako> ok thanks.. willl do
<camako> ha?
<camako> huh
<robru> camako: looks like jibel set it to approved by mistake and then tried to set it to 'ready', except that bileto forces ready/required depending on if britney is still running or not
<jibel> robru, any idea why autopkgtest on silo 10 are still running for vivid. I don't find it in the run queue.
<jibel> ?
<camako> robru ok
<jibel> camako, yeah sorry, I wanted to mark it ready for QA but bileto doesn't let me do it
<robru> jibel: it's in the run queue, http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml grep for 'landing-010', although it looks in a bad way
<robru> jibel: i dunno, just manually put it in the trello board I guess, this britney stuff doesn't work very well
<jibel> robru, ah right, i didn't find it
<jibel> thanks
<jibel> robru, is there a way to force the silo to 'ready for qa' ?
<camako> ugh do we need to restart it or something?
<robru> jibel: I think if you put some text in the manual download field it'll let you set it as 'ready' but when britney runs & fails again it'll probably override that again
<jibel> robru, bad hack but it worked.
<camako> \o/
<robru> jibel: yeah the manual downloads field is an entirely bad hack to begin with. normally the only way to ever get a silo 'ready' is to have britney approve it, but britney can't approve manual downloads because there's no ppa to review, so I had to disable the qa_signoff auto-setting code if there's any value in manual downloads.
<mzanetti> rvr, hey
<Elleo> trainguards: any idea why automated signoff doesn't seem to be running on this silo? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/887 (we had previously started the automated test process then had to switch out of approved for some last minute additions, after switching back to approved it doesn't appear to be starting the test process again)
<robru> Elleo: it's only been 15 minutes since you approved it. Britney runs every 35ish minutes
<Elleo> robru: ah, didn't realise that; thanks
<robru> Elleo: if you want to play "guess when britneys next run is", refer to https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/last-run.txt and check the timestamp nearest the bottom, round up to the nearest 5 minutes, then add the elapsed time listed at the very end
<Elleo> robru: thanks
<robru> Elleo: you're welcome. So probably 30 more minutes, looks like you just missed the cutoff
<rvr> mzanetti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/tagger/+bug/1539087
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1539087 in Tagger "The Tagger is opening flash light after OTA-9 update" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> rvr, fixing atm
<rvr> mzanetti: Ah, cool!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-01-29
<camako> Silo 10 received QA approval but britney seems to be still running... Is that going to prevent it from being published?
<robru> camako: no, publish doesn't (yet) block on that, but may in the future if we get it to run more reliably.
<camako> robru, o good. So it is ready to be published then?
<robru> camako: yeah, go ahead and publish
<camako> robru, Hmmm got an error ^^ . Is this due to packaging changes needing to be ack'ed by a core dev?
<robru> camako: yes
<popey> sil2100, https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1539352
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1539352 in Canonical System Image "Removed clicks come back on OTA update" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> popey: hm, yeah, I suppose it's pulling all those back that we had in the custom tarballs
<popey> yeah
<sil2100> I would also consider this as a bug
<sil2100> But, let the designers say their word too ;p
<Elleo> trainguards: the autopkgtests failed on xenial for this silo: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/887 I'm not sure it's anything to do with the package though (gets an Operation not permitted killing something related to lxc then shows a timeout), any ideas?
<robru> Elleo: get pitti to retry it
<Elleo> robru: okay, thanks
<jibel> robru, could you port the 'retry' feature?
<robru> jibel: yeah eventually. There's a lot of dots to connect
<robru> jibel: also it'll be based on archive upload permissions, not silo build permissions
<jibel> robru, okay, I don't know what it technically involves, but there are failures like this every day on armhf and pinging pitti is not the way forward, can trainguards retry jobs at least?
<robru> jibel: nope, as far as i know it's only pitti. We're doing a sprint next week, not sure if we'll get to this but it's on the list
<jibel> robru, thanks
<robru> jibel: yw
<Mirv> fixing the bottleneck of retrying autopkgtests would be very welcome indeed
<sil2100> jibel: hey! Maybe you know: will we need the new libertine for 9.5 too?
<Saviq> trainguards, please remove qtmir{,-gles} and unity-api from silo 19, we can't wait for mir to migrate ;/
<jibel> sil2100, we need it
<davmor2> sil2100: like the one I'm testing in silo 39
<jibel> sil2100, I am not really concerned about it since there is no risk of regression so we should get the latest stuff for pd
<jibel> of regression on the phone*
<sil2100> Saviq: is mir making problems with migration?
<Saviq> sil2100, well, *mir* isn't, our dummy qtmir test is
<Saviq> (dummy == just build the packages)
<Saviq> because it tried to build the released version against new mir (as Britney should), just that it couldn't work
<jibel> sil2100, how do you keep track of the package to copy for 9.5?
<jibel> +s
<sil2100> Saviq: so its not using proposed, hm?
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, let me remove those from the PPA then, just give me a minute
<Saviq> sil2100, that's what changed recently - it only takes what's required from proposed, and the rest from main
<Saviq> i.e. the "trigger"
<sil2100> jibel: currently O don't, I wait for the decision from Pat if we use the whole rc-proposed or not
<jibel> sil2100, as of yesterday afternoon, he was okay to use rc-proposed then control what landed yesterday and today
<jibel> sil2100, and the packages that landed since yesterday are all required for 9.5
<jibel> so are all the silos we are verifying
<jibel> sil2100, do you have the list of changes again?
<sil2100> The ones in rc-proposed?
<sil2100> I sent a pastebin link  hm, would need to find it
<sil2100> Saviq: done a bit ago, could you remove those from the config?
<Saviq> sil2100, just did
<jibel> sil2100, nvm, found it
<cjwatson> popey: well, my original design for the click database handled that correctly, and then I was overridden.
 * cjwatson warned about exactly this problem </broken-record>
<jibel> sil2100, I think it's fine to snapshot the overlay now and take the current state of rc-proposed. The only package which doesn't contain any fix for 9.5 is indicator-sound
<popey> cjwatson, :(
<Saviq> sil2100, can you please restart the failed unity8 builds in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-019 they still pulled in the unity-api you removed from the PPA
<Saviq> jibel, sil2100, cimi's verifying that silo, I'm travelling to Brussels now, so won't be around much until the evening
<Saviq> it'd be good to get it into OTA 9.5, but as it stands now I'm not sure we'll make it in time, nothing's going according to plan
<cjwatson> Saviq: done
<cjwatson> (only amd64 and armhf; i386 had succeeded and the rest aren't relevant)
<sil2100> Saviq: is this landing which is required by the new framework we added?
<rvr> kenvandine: ping back when available
<cimi> sil2100, he might be travelling now, can I have some context so I can help you?
<sil2100> cimi: so, regarding the unity8 landing for ota-9.5
<kenvandine> rvr, pong
<rvr> kenvandine: Hi
<rvr> kenvandine: Do you know why krillin shows the bluetooth address but mako does not?
<kenvandine> i don't know
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> dobey commented last night that bluetooth wasn't working for him on mako now
<kenvandine> same with my flo
<kenvandine> perhaps that's related?
<sil2100> cimi: I somehow remember someone mentionjng that a unity8 landong was providing some new things that we want to make available in the new ota-9.5 framework
<sil2100> Can't remember the context and don't have logs handy tho
<kenvandine> rvr, do you see devices to connect on mako?
<kenvandine> rvr, not a regression, i don't see the BT address on mako without silo 29
<rvr> kenvandine: Hmm...
<kenvandine> to be fair though we didn't see BT address on any device without silo 29
<rvr> kenvandine: Let me check without the silo, this looks broken
<kenvandine> not since the bluez5 transition
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, it would, but with the mir landing going in only now we didn't make it
<Saviq> sil2100, so we'll have to create a new framework in rc-proposed before OTA10
<Saviq> so that we have it in time for... you know what
<kenvandine> rvr, i think this is bug 1530807
<ubot5> bug 1530807 in indicator-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth cannot be activated on Nexus 7" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1530807
<kenvandine> rvr, with silo 29 i can see the BT address on my mako
<kenvandine> rvr, but davmor2 said it's hit or miss on flo, depending on the flash
<kenvandine> and there's some that suspect it also affects mako
<kenvandine> rvr, http://people.canonical.com/~kenvandine/mako_bt_address.png
<kenvandine> just now before installing silo 29 i didn't have the BT address
<rvr> kenvandine: o_O
<kenvandine> dobey, i saw yesterday you complained about bluetooth on mako, do you think you saw bug 1530807 ?
<ubot5> bug 1530807 in indicator-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth cannot be activated on Nexus 7" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1530807
<Saviq> cjwatson, thank you
<rvr> That's what I saw with the silo, the bluetooth couldn't be activated
<kenvandine> rvr, yeah, same bug then
<rvr> No indicator bluetooth, not visible
<kenvandine> rvr, comment on that bug that you can confirm it affects mako too
<rvr> Yeah, already done it
<kenvandine> rvr, thx
<kenvandine> rvr, davmor2 said it depends on the flash, like the state it was in when you flashed the device
<kenvandine> so it doesn't seem to effect everyone
<rvr> Let's see with this new reflash
<rvr> Not bluetooth indicator by default...
<rvr> No nothing
<rvr> It did work yesterday :-/
<kenvandine> yeah, i think now that it's broken it'll stay broken
<kenvandine> my flo was fine last week too
<kenvandine> not anymore :/
<kenvandine> and i've flashed it several times with no luck
<kenvandine> rvr, but that's not because of silo 29, so shouldn't block it
<davmor2> kenvandine: the hybris landing killed bt on mako and flo
<davmor2> kenvandine: flo was always a bit iffy but hybris done killed it good :)  blame morphis when he is back on Monday ;)
<rvr> kenvandine: Ok, I'll continue testing then
<davmor2> kenvandine, rvr: should be fine to test on krillin or arale till morphis fixes the hybris issue
<rvr> davmor2: Sure
<Elleo> sil2100: am I right in remembering something special had to be done when landing a silo that has a missing changelog version error? (there was a manual upload to xenial with a patch that's now in trunk, so it can be ignored safely): https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/887
<Saviq> jibel, I've put silo 19 in Lander: Approved to get Britney results asap, please wait for cimi's ACK before you guys jump on it
<Saviq> jibel, need to go flight mode, be back around in ~1h
<rvr> kenvandine: "BT Devices of type smartphone shown as Other in the device panel". I have tried with another krillin and an iPhone, and I see no difference between OTA9 and silo 29, the icon is the phone. Which device did you use for "smartphone" type?
<kenvandine> rvr, same icon for both
<rvr> kenvandine: Yeah, I wanted to check the type "smartphone", but seems I don't have one
<kenvandine> we treat the type the same for those
<kenvandine> rvr, oh... wait
<kenvandine> that fix isn't in the same silo
<kenvandine> sorry
<kenvandine> i'll land that bug fix separately
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1534221/+merge/282623
<kenvandine> rvr, i edited the landing, sorry about that
<rvr> Ack
<kenvandine> somehow i got both branches linked to that bug #
<dobey> hmm
<sil2100> Elleo: yeah, in that case you can build with the FORCE_REBUILD flag
<Elleo> sil2100: it was the publishing stage I was wondering about, rather than the build stage, but it seems to be publishing fine
<Saviq> robru, what do you think about adding a "In progress" state for lander sign-off, that will trigger Britney - this way both would happen in parallel instead of being queued
<camako> trainguards, I think silo 10 (Mir 0.19) is stuck in proposed. Can you help plz? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#mir
<camako> looks like It's pulling in old mir, not the one that is contained in the silo.
<rvr> kenvandine: Automated Signoff	Failed
<rvr> kenvandine: Do you know why?
<kenvandine> rvr, that's the autopkgtest for ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts in xenial
<kenvandine> fails all the time... i was just bugging dbarth_ about that :)
<kenvandine> rvr, it's definately not related to system-settings
<rvr> kenvandine: Ok :)
<rvr> kenvandine: I approved the silo :)
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> it's not even starting up during the test
<jibel> not all the time otherwise it wouldn't be considered a regression
<kenvandine> true
<kenvandine> it happens often though
<kenvandine> jibel, any ideas?
<kenvandine> looks like it's failing to launch uss-oa
<kenvandine> complaining about /proc
<kenvandine> adt-run [09:22:44]: test autopilot: [-----------------------
<kenvandine> grep: /proc/cpuinfo: Transport endpoint is not connected
<jibel> kenvandine, no idea, I didn't look at the failure.
<camako> sil2100,  Silo 10 (Mir 0.19) is stuck in proposed. Can you help plz? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#mir
<camako>  looks like It's pulling in old mir, not the one that is contained in the silo.
<oSoMoN> trainguards: I marked silo 14 approved about 45mins ago, and the automated signoff hasn’t kicked in yet, known issue?
<kgunn> slangasek: hey, is there someone about that might be able to help out camako ?
<kgunn> camako: curious, why do you say "looks like it's using mir18 instead of 19" ?
<kgunn> like where did you look to determine that
<camako> kgunn, by clicking on the failures
<kgunn> :)
<kgunn> camako: but when i click and look, i see libmirserver37 installing which is mir19
<kgunn> camako: oh wait...you're saying the mir is correct, but the qtmir is 0.4.7+16.04.20160122-0ubuntu1 and it should be using 0.4.7+15.04.20160127.1-0ubuntu1
<kgunn> ....or 0.4.7+16.04.20160127.1-0ubuntu1 as the case my be
<kgunn> sil2100: i pung slangasek, but no answer....who might know/be able to help ^
<oSoMoN> trainguards: it’s been more than an hour and the automated signoff hasn’t kicked in for silo 14 yet, can you guys trigger it manually?
<oSoMoN> or am I missing something
<oSoMoN> ?'
<kgunn> sil2100: in other words, if qtmir and mir are built and released together in the silo...shouldn't the autopkg tests use the qtmir src from the silo vs the one previously in archive?
<oSoMoN> oh, automated testing finally running on silo 14
<oSoMoN> whoever made it happen, thanks!
<dobey> trainguards: hi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/910 <- autopkgtests have been "Running" for over 24 hrs now. seems blocked on a test in progress marked "always failed" but which doesn't seem to still be running on the list of running tests
<dobey> trainguards: can we do something to get this silo off to QA as it has an important fix for 9.5?
<kgunn> trainguards: can someone at least kick off a retry of qtmir autopkg tests per
<kgunn> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/xenial/update_excuses.html#mir
<kgunn> it's gumming up the entire train
<kgunn> for ota9.5 landings
<sil2100> kgunn: let me try that, not sure if I have the powers
<camako> dobey, it's already received QA approval
<dobey> camako: eh?
<camako> it's now in proposed
<camako> yep
<dobey> camako: are we talking about the same thing?
<camako> dobey, oh sorry
<camako> haha
<camako> I read the ticket number wrong
<camako> never mind
<cjwatson> kgunn,sil2100: I don't think it's that simple.  See Saviq's recent remarks on #ubuntu-devel
<cjwatson> (I haven't been following exactly, but just want to avoid you wasting time repeatedly throwing it against the wall when it's already been analysed)
<sil2100> dobey: hm, I guess in this case it would be best if you poke jibel
<sil2100> dobey: they might try and pick up the silo nevertheless
<sil2100> dobey: anyway, I guess robru would need to see this
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks!
<dobey> sil2100: hmm, ok
<dobey> alecu, jibel: ^^ can we get silo 005 through QA please? seems to be somehting causing ci train to be especially slow with this, and it seems hanged on waiting for always failed tests that are no longer running :-/
<sil2100> ;/
<jibel> dobey, sure, moved the card to the 'ready for testing' queue
<jibel> someone will pick it up
<dobey> jibel: thanks
<slangasek> camako, kgunn: so the problem is that the packages from the silo can only be used together, but the autopkgtest from qtmir tries to check whether the new mir causes the qtmir in the archive to regress; to which the answer is "yes but that's irrelevant".  Yes, we know proposed-migration can't always do the right thing to ensure the packages from a silo are only tested together; there may be a cleve
<slangasek> r way around this, but the only thing I can think of ...
<slangasek> ... right now is for the release team to hint it in (which I'll do now)
<sil2100> slangasek: thank you!
<sil2100> Yeah, that makes sense
<camako> slangasek, thanks
<camako> This will cause problems going forward... As qtmir and mir are developed/released in lockstep. Be good to find a solution.
<camako> ... like 'don't check for regressions in the archive version of qtmir if there is a newer qtmir landing along with the new version of mir'
<camako> kgunn, saviq ^
<sil2100> Funny we didn't have this before
<camako> This applies to usc/mir also
<camako> yes curious indeed
<kgunn> slangasek: cjwatson thanks for the explanations
<kgunn> and the help
<cjwatson> sil2100: the pinning to test autopkgtests only against a subset of -proposed rather than everything in -proposed is relatively new
<kenvandine> rvr, silo 29 has the BT smartphone fix
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok, that would explain it, thanks :)
<sil2100> We probably didn't have a mir release after it got deployed
<slangasek> camako: the problem is that proposed-migration is not aware of silos, so has no definition of "alongside".  For now, just ping the release team (#ubuntu-release) to get a hint added for you, we should be able to unblock quickly
<camako> slangasek, ack... Is the ping needed everytime this is encountered, or is this a one-time hint addition?
<slangasek> camako: each time the problem hits, because hints are version-specific
<camako> slangasek, ack. Thanks
<camako> slangasek, so for silo10, we should expect migration happening soon? No action on my part?
<sil2100> Didn't we have like some auto-hint for unity8 in the past? Can't remember the context
<slangasek> camako: yes, should be automatic from here
<camako> ok thx
<dbarth_> sil2100: about oxide 1.12, could i get some grace time to have it go on monday?
<dbarth_> sil2100: i'd like to have it in ota 9.5, now that i get a handle on updating cordova apps, but there is still a minor regression we're still confirming right now
<dbarth_> sil2100: ie, there was a regression prior to #236 with the mobile spec, but that seem ok by now; just would like to get to the bottom of things to make sure there is no other skeleton there
<dbarth_> (mobile spec = cordova mobilespec test app)
<sil2100> dbarth_: hmm, I'm wondering about that, sadly we already have so many fixes queued up that I'm not sure if we'll be able to fit more
<sil2100> The schedule is really tight
<cjwatson> sil2100: you're probably remembering the specialised hack to pretend that unity8 exists on all arches
<sil2100> jibel: ^ what do you think? I suppose with the current number of silos needed it would not be not wanted
<sil2100> cjwatson: oh, yeah, probably that
<jibel> sil2100, dbarth_ it's too late. what is the impact if it lands in OTA10?
<dbarth_> jibel: security fixes, webrtc support
<jibel> dbarth_, bug reports?
<dbarth_> jibel: hmm, hang on
<dbarth_> jibel: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2825-1/ and http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2860-1/ mostly
<dbarth_> the reason i've held oxide this week is the cordova regression we've now managed (mostly)
<dbarth_> ie https://bugs.launchpad.net/cordova-ubuntu/+bug/1539151 (fixed in cordova itself)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1539151 in Cordova Ubuntu "Cordova webview can start, but won't be made visible" [Critical,Fix released]
<sil2100> oxide is big
<dbarth_> i know
<sil2100> By big I mean big in testing and risk
<sil2100> hmmm
<dbarth_> ota-9.6? ahem
<jibel> dbarth_, new oxide so late it's really playing with fire. prepare a silo and we'll discuss on Monday with Pat
<dbarth_> i mean we can't risk ota-9.5, but could have something ready just in case
<dbarth_> jibel: yup, agreed, and ota-10 is not /that/ far also
<jibel> dbarth_, maybe we'll have a 9.75 ;)
<dbarth_> eh
<oSoMoN> jibel, the silo with oxide 1.12.5 has been around (and tested) for a while (silo 48), it’s been held until now because of the cordova issue, but it’s not coming out of the blue just now
<oSoMoN> (in case that makes a difference)
<sil2100> mardy: hey!
<sil2100> mardy: I would like to create a batch silo for gnome-control-center-signon and other 2 multi-arch-enablement-required projects and release those all together
<sil2100> mardy: would that be ok?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, jibel: is silo 14 on the list of expected landings for ota-9.5 ? (hint: it should be). autopkg tests are still running on it, I expected it’ll be ready for QA validation any minute now
<sil2100> oSoMoN: yes :)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, how goes it
<sil2100> pmcgowan: OTA-9.5?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: hah, well... not 'terrible' I would say, we landed silo 12, the new mir and a few other fixes, with others getting close to landing
<sil2100> pmcgowan: unity8 will potentially land around Monday, otherwise I'll have to remove the framework from the images
<pmcgowan> sil2100, assuming we can ship with full screen apps, not sure about that
<sil2100> pmcgowan: jibel sent out a nice summary of the remaining work after the status meeting
<pmcgowan> yes saw that
<sil2100> But essentially QA will start testing after all is landed on Monday
<sil2100> Hope we'll make it ;)
<pmcgowan> we always seem to
<sil2100> I know bfiller_ has a few apps scheduled, waiting for unity8 to land
<Saviq> hey ppl
<Saviq> jibel, silo 19 is good to go from our PoV, Britney is complaining about bug #1532358 and apparently we've not fixed one of our flaky tests well enough for it
<ubot5> bug 1532358 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "flaky autopkgtests cause migration issues" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532358
<robru> Trevinho: gonna need you to commit http://launchpadlibrarian.net/235574546/unity_7.4.0+16.04.20151218-0ubuntu1_7.4.0+16.04.20151218-0ubuntu2.diff.gz to unity trunk
<mardy> sil2100: hi! Certanly, that would be ok with me
<robru> Saviq: I was asked specifically to require lander approval before involving britney because autopkgtest resources are quite limited.
<robru> dobey: there's definitely some sort of issue with autopkgtests for unity8 in armhf. something is glitching out and causing them to be retried repeatedly. we're going to dive into that next week
<robru> dobey: for now I'm making that change so that the train only waits for tests that can regress rather than considering RUNNING-ALWAYSFAIL as running, which should unblock your silo
<dobey> robru: great
<robru> but that's really just a bandaid because it's just luck that unity8 tests never passed. doesn't solve the underlying problem of autopkgtests being retried inappropriately
<dobey> right
<dobey> but it's a step in the right direction, since we shouldn't be blocking on always failed anyway
<robru> dobey: oh wow, britney runs are currently taking 40 minutes each. so your silo should say 'Approved' in 80 minutes (40 minutes for the last run with old code to finish, plus another 40 minutes for the new run with new code)
<dobey> robru: well, at last jibel moved put it in ready to test earlier, and alesage is testing it, it seems
<robru> dobey: yeah, that's good. I just mean britney will approve it.
<dobey> right
<dobey> and i guess maybe create yet another card on trello
<robru> probably
<robru> dobey: well, as per usual, I rolled something out to production without testing it first and it exploded, now I'm rolling out a fix without testing it... happy friday!
<dobey> robru: yay agile!
<robru> dobey: can't spell fragile without agile!
<robru> dobey: seriously though, my fix should have worked, but the rollout pulled in a new version of britney with incompatible changes that I wasn't anticipating so I had to fix that up separately
<robru> oooh
<dobey> robru: lol, looks like 941 there is already landed though
<dobey> haha, and now there are 3 cards for 872 on the qa trello
<robru> dobey: what makes you think 941 if landed? There's no record of it being published and its status is "built"
<dobey> huh
<dobey> oh, the bug is a lie i guess
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1534221/comments/1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1534221 in Canonical System Image "BT Devices of type smartphone shown as Other in the device panel" [Medium,In progress]
<dobey> robru: nevermind me then. i blame ken for not being able to manage the bugs properly :)
<robru> Heh
<dobey> yay; too bad i don't think i can publish it myself
<robru> dobey: give it a shot and then if it needs an ack just find a core dev
<dobey> robru: well i don't have upload privs, i mean
<robru> dobey: right but if there's no packaging diff and no manual sources then anybody can publish
<dobey> oh, i thought upload privs were required
<dobey> in that case, i guess i will try then :)
<robru> dobey: only if there's a packaging diff out a manual source
<dobey> cool, i guess it worked
<dobey> huzzah for robots
<robru> yes that is a successful publish
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-01-30
<Saviq> robru, which is why I proposed to do it after the lander's say so, however limited britney's resources are, I'm sure landers' resources are equally important enough for the two to wotk in parallel ;)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-01-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2363 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2374 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2363 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2374 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2363 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2374 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Pending binary packages (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Currently building (xenial/qtmir). Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/musescore, xenial/plasma-framework, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src, xenial/qtba
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2360 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/musescore, xenial/plasma-framework, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtco
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy, zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/musescore, xenial/plasma-framework, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src, xenial/qtb
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/musescore, xenial/plasma-framework, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtco
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Currently building (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/musescore, xenial/plasma-framework, xenial/qt3d
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2360 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<jgdx> rvr, hey Victor. Have you flashed your m10 lately? You still need 102, or does head work?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/musescore, xenial/plasma-framework, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtco
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Successfully built
<rvr> jgdx: I flashed it last week
<jgdx> rvr, cool, thx
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
<jgdx> rvr, what's the commend you used?
<rvr> jgdx: To flash it?
<jgdx> rvr, right
<rvr> jgdx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23852213/
<rvr> That's part of the script
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
<jgdx> rvr, part? :S okay, I'll start there :) Thanks
<rvr> jgdx: I mean, I add the arguments of the script at the end
<jgdx> oh
<rvr> jgdx: If you are just pasting it to the command prompt, take care
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<jgdx> rvr, I got stuck on Wifi prompt in the wizard :s Do i need to disable the wizard?
<rvr> jgdx: Cannot continue?
<rvr> jgdx: It takes a while
<jgdx> rvr, ah okay
<rvr> It's in an awefult state, but it "works"
<rvr> The wizard is very slow
<rvr> There are problems with the keyboard
<davmor2> rvr: is this the m10
<rvr> davmor2: Yes
<jgdx> rvr, there we go :) took 5 mins!
<davmor2> jgdx: what rvr says it's chronically slow
<jgdx> davmor2, and remount rw / crashed the device
<jgdx> :s
<rvr> jgdx: Haven't seen that :-/
<davmor2> jgdx: well we do warn users not to make it rw this is the new deterrent ;)
<jgdx> davmor2, :p good UX
<davmor2> jgdx: oh sorry I forgot we should have a pretty message, This device will self destruct in 5....4...3.I lied...Boom!
<rvr> lol
<jgdx> davmor2, no manic laughter? What is this
<davmor2> jgdx: Oh no that happens on reboot you just get MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! as an initial boot screen
<davmor2> jgdx: we're nothing if not profession at being evil :)
<jgdx> :p
<davmor2> +al
<jgdx> “Failed to locate image 102”
<jgdx> aaaugh
<davmor2> jgdx: allow me to respond with Muhahahahahahahahahahahaha!  you should be okay just flashing it now the breakage came because of proposed being enabled.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<jgdx> davmor2, i just flashed 128 though
<davmor2> jgdx: \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Pending binary packages (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
<rvr> jgdx: Why did you flash 102?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/musescore, xenial/plasma-framework, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtbase
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub, zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Needs building
<pmcgowan> sil2100, hey, the last update regressed this issue for me bug #1644323
<ubot5> bug 1644323 in unity-gtk-module (Ubuntu Xenial) "Installing unity8-session-snap adversely effects unity7" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1644323
<sil2100> pmcgowan: which update? This was fixed in the dbus that we rejected/reuploaded into xenial
<sil2100> pmcgowan: as the fix was causing a different regression
<pmcgowan> sil2100, say again?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, did we revert the fix?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yes, it was causing an issue in ubuntu-touch
<pmcgowan> sil2100, um, who cares?
<pmcgowan> we opened a new bug for that
<pmcgowan> we should have landed the fix imo
<sil2100> pmcgowan: apparently QA, as we still use touch for testing silos
<pmcgowan> hmm
<sil2100> pmcgowan: M10 images were busted
<pmcgowan> sil2100, well its badly broken on laptop now
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I poked Saviq about getting it fixed and reintroduced
<pmcgowan> sil2100, so that bug should be reopened with that knowledge
<pmcgowan> sil2100, is it really fix committed?
<sil2100> But I guess we need robert_ancell to take a look at that
<pmcgowan> I see you did change it
<sil2100> Probably a mis-click on my side, should be Confirmed
<pmcgowan> I would make it back to confirmbed
<pmcgowan> ack
<pmcgowan> thanks
<jibel> pmcgowan, it made the m10 unbootable on xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
<pmcgowan> jibel, is that an M10 bug though? doesn't matter I guess until we figure it out
<pmcgowan> jibel, couldnt we pin a prior version for M10 in overlay?
<jibel> pmcgowan, no it is not an m10 bug.
<jibel> well it happens on touch only if it's what you mean
<jibel> but touch is the only platform with the wizard
<pmcgowan> jibel, guess I will roll back then for now
<jibel> pmcgowan, this was the touch bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1654241
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1654241 in Canonical System Image "system collapses when user presses 'next' in the wizard with dbus 1.10.6-1ubuntu3.2" [Critical,Confirmed]
<jibel> I wouldn't pin such core packages as dbus, it'll be a nightmare to fix when we'll really need a new version of dbus
<pmcgowan> jibel, ok
<pmcgowan> sil2100, why did a new version get published rater than just not promoting it?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: the update was in -proposed so you can't really go backwards
<sil2100> You need to overshadow it with another upload that reverts the previous one
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ok, so seems I can no longer get the previous debs
<jibel> pmcgowan, do you remember the exact version?
<pmcgowan> jibel, yeah was just one less
<pmcgowan> 1.10.6-1ubuntu3.2
<pmcgowan> can I just force install that?
<pmcgowan> not sure where it would still be
<jibel> pmcgowan, you can download the debs from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/1.10.6-1ubuntu3.2 and install it manually then pin it
<pmcgowan> jibel, ty
<pmcgowan> jibel, not there
<pmcgowan> only published versions 3.1 and 3.3
<pmcgowan> I can just uninstall the package as a wrokaround
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/1.10.6-1ubuntu3.2/+build/11573345 <- I see binaries here
<pmcgowan> thanks!
<sil2100> pmcgowan: my landing-team-tools snap has a download-package script that can be used in such occassions to download certain debs for a certain version ;)
<pmcgowan> sounds useful
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 Needs building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Needs building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Needs building (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/history-service, xenial/tone-generator, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/history-service, zesty/tone-generator, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Needs building (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Needs building (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (zesty/dialer-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/history-service, xenial/tone-generator, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/history-service, zesty/tone-generator, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/tone-generator, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/history-service, zesty/tone-generator, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2384 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Failed to build (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Currently building (xenial/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-01-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2385 Pending binary packages (zesty/bluez). Ready to build (xenial/bluez)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2385 Diff missing (zesty/bluez). Ready to build (xenial/bluez)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2394 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2395 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2394 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2395 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2394 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2395 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2394 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2394 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2395 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2395 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2394 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1440 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1440 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1969 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2036 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2049 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2049 Merging branches
<rvr> jgdx: Hi. Can you add a comment on how to test this silo? https://trello.com/c/hJ1DZ66T/3935-2329-2329-ubuntu-system-settings-ubuntu-settings-components-jgdx-ltinkl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2248 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
<jgdx> rvr, sure.
<jgdx> rvr, done
<jgdx> (it went through automated testing on the first go??????)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Currently building (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-ope
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2329 QA Signoff: Approved
<rvr> jgdx: Approved :)
<jgdx> rvr, thank you!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir, zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-prin
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, do you know what needs to be done about "old binaries left..."? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2272/zesty.html
<Saviq> these binaries were already gone in the previous unity8 release...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-prin
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 Uploading build
<sil2100> Saviq: let me take a look, they might still be in the PPA
<Saviq> sil2100, ah you mean in the silo, from a previous build?
<sil2100> Yeah, I'll check and delete if needed
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah, that was it, binaries deleted
<Saviq> thanks :)
<sil2100> Should be good in the next tick
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2396 Preparing packages
<vigo> abeato, ping :)
<Saviq> sil2100, the previous builds won't be a problem? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2272/+packages?field.name_filter=unity8&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<abeato> vigo, pong
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2248 Publishing packages
<vigo> abeato, I've got silo 2162 installed on frieza
<sil2100> Saviq: no, as long as no 'Superseeded' packages appear on the delete packages page it should be ok
<Saviq> ack
<vigo> but cannot get aethercast working on it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
<vigo> abeato, do I need to install something manually? or should it work just with the silo installed?
<abeato> vigo, morphis_ probably can help you more, it is his silo :) ^^
<vigo> morphis_, when you have time :)
<vigo> abeato, thanks
<abeato> np
<morphis_> vigo: so what exactly fails or doesn't work?
<vigo> morphis_, external display feature appears in uss but cannot switch the toggle on, then on cli it hangs after doing aethercastctl
<morphis_> vigo: is this on a xenial based image?
<vigo> morphis_, yes it is
<morphis_> hm
<morphis_> I've tested those changes on vivid, but could be that something broke aethercast before on xenial
<vigo> ubuntu-touch/staging/ubuntu
<morphis_> vigo: did it work without the silo?
<vigo> morphis_, nope
<morphis_> so we don't break anything :-9
<morphis_> s/:-9/:-)/
<vigo> morphis_, it'd work in vivid
<morphis_> true
<vigo> but we're not testing on it
<morphis_> and that is what I tested this change in and also community people did
<vigo> morphis_, ack
<morphis_> however now that vivid support is dropped we can only release into xenial
<vigo> morphis_, +1 :)
<morphis_> actually I should drop the leftover vivid packages from that silo
<morphis_> vigo: ah I fear I know the problem
<vigo> I recently tried external display in vivid and worked good, but I think it never worked in xenial
<morphis_> vigo: the xenial images are using systemd today, right?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2329 Publishing packages
<morphis_> vigo: if that is true you can start aethercast manually from the command line: $ sudo aethercast
<morphis_> that should make it working
<morphis_> vigo: if that works, hold-off signing that silo
<morphis_> I can add another change then to add proper systemd support
<vigo> morphis_, just did it and now it turns on from uss
<morphis_> great!
<morphis_> so my guess is right
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/history-service, zesty/tone-generator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2386 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2248 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
<vigo> morphis_, frieza can't find my tv but another phone I've got does
<vigo> :(
<vigo> it keeps scanning but no luck yet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2329 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2397 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2397 zesty/ubuntu-settings-components: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-settings-components/filepicker
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2396 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-prin
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Pending binary packages (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2397 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2395 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2384 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2395 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2397 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
<morphis_> vigo: hm
<morphis_> vigo: sounds like I need to fix this on xenial before we can proceed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2384 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
<vigo> morphis_, ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 QA Signoff: Failed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2398 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-prin
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2398 Destination version missing from changelog
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2384 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2248 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2386 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 zesty/aethercast: Failed to commit https://git.launchpad.net/~morphis/aethercast/+git/aethercast. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2329 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/tone-generator, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/history-service, zesty/tone-generator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2329 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2397 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2399 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2399 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2399 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Uploading build (xenial/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 zesty/messaging-app: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/messaging-app/nickname-autocompletion
<tedg_> Can I get someone to recycle the U8 tests here please? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2384/zesty.html
<tedg_> Seems they timed out.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-01-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 zesty/messaging-app: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/messaging-app/nickname-autocompletion
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2118 Updates pocket
<vigo> Saviq, ping :)
<vigo> this should work in silo2272 rigth?
<vigo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1656896
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1656896 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 need keyboard shortcut for indicators" [Medium,In progress]
<vigo> I'm testing on frieza and the only combination I found was Alt F1 to reveal the launcher
<vigo> Saviq, this is also not working for me
<vigo> Bug #1655936
<ubot5> bug 1655936 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "clients crash with "UbuntuClientIntegration: connection to Mir server failed."" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655936
<vigo> https://pastebin.canonical.com/177005/
<Saviq> vigo, did it crash or just exit?
<Saviq> vigo, try with gdb to see if it actually SIGABRT'ed or just exited
<vigo> Saviq, looks like it didn't crash
<Saviq> vigo, that's how it looks here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23862362/
<Saviq> that's "good"
<vigo> at least unity8 didn't reboot but scopes window disappeared :)
<vigo> I just rebooted to try again
<vigo> cool thanks, I'll try
<Saviq> vigo, yeah this one is just about clients not crashing when mir doesn't work / rejects them
<Saviq> and instead just exit with an error code
<vigo> Saviq, ack
<vigo> Saviq, how to use gdb in frieza?
<vigo> Saviq, forget it it's in the paste bin I missed it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2401 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2394 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2394 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2402 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2403 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2402 Pending binary packages
<vigo> Saviq, here is the output I got
<vigo> https://pastebin.canonical.com/177016/
<Saviq> vigo, and it's stuck there?
<vigo> well dash works I can reveal the launcher and open apps but scopes window disappeared
<Saviq> vigo, I think you misunderstand the bug - unity8 was never crashing in that case - it was the client - unity8-dash - that got SIGABRT instead of just quitting with an error code
<vigo> Saviq, ack so It's ok now
<Saviq> I'd say so, yes
<Saviq> the app output informs us what went wrong
<Saviq> (much better than just crashing)
<Saviq> and exits
<vigo> Saviq, sure :)
<vigo> thanks a lot
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2402 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2403 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2309 Release pocket (zesty/util-linux). Updates pocket (xenial/util-linux, yakkety/util-linux)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2402 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2403 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2402 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2403 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bdmurray, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2286 REJECTED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
<vigo> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1648173
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1648173 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "App drawer stays on screen after activating launcher item" [Undecided,In progress]
<vigo> this one still reproduces with silo installed
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑ ?
<Saviq> vigo, hmm can't reproduce here, drawer goes away correctly
<Saviq> on frieza, that is, lemme check on desktop
<mzanetti> hmm... I thought I fixed that
<vigo> Saviq, it fails for me in frieza
<vigo> I'm also powering the vm
<vigo> to check
<Saviq> vigo, working here in session, too
 * Saviq reflashes frieza just in case
<vigo> Saviq, which image are you flashing?
<Saviq> vigo, 130 now
<Saviq> frieza_arm64 / staging
<vigo> Saviq, ok, th one I've got =)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
<Saviq> vigo, mzanetti, I can't even reproduce with stock image... clicking any launcher item hides the drawer
<Saviq> ah wonder if touch vs. mouse
<vigo> Saviq, Tried also with mouse but still the same I'll reflash too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2397 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2397 zesty/ubuntu-settings-components: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-settings-components/filepicker
<Saviq> vigo, mzanetti, confirmed - it doesn't work on frieza with mouse - will unlink the bug
<mzanetti> ack, will fix
<vigo> Saviq, ack, thanks for confirming it
<Saviq> vigo, IMO that shouldn't fail the silo, though - not a regression, just an incomplete fix
 * Saviq wonders what's the difference, though - it works fine on laptop - maybe display size
<Saviq> as frieza is stuck in portrait atm
<vigo> Saviq, np I'll keep checking :)
<vigo> Saviq, yes it could be because of the rotation issue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1961 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1961 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1982 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1996 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1982 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1961 Failed to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1984 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1984 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1996 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2397 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 xenial/qtmir: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/qtmir/qtmir-ubuntu-xenial-2055 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1984 DONE queue (yakkety/openscad). Failed to build (yakkety/bino, yakkety/ovito, yakkety/vite). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (yakkety/tulip). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (yakkety/goldencheetah, yakkety/itksnap, yakkety/libqglviewer, yakkety/marble, yakkety/mudlet, yakkety/okteta, yakkety/sdrangelove, yakkety/sleepyhead, yakkety/yade). Successfully built (yakkety/qwt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2397 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1961 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2397 zesty/ubuntu-settings-components: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-settings-components/filepicker
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2397 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2397 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Uploading build (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2397 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2398 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 xenial/qtubuntu: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/qtubuntu/qtubuntu-ubuntu-xenial-2055 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2397 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts-ubuntu-xenial-2055 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2397 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2398 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2397 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Failed to build (xenial/storage-provider-webdav). Pending binary packages (xenial/keeper, zesty/keeper, zesty/storage-provider-webdav)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 xenial/unity8: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/unity8/unity8-ubuntu-xenial-2055 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2397 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2402 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2402 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2402 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Failed to build (xenial/storage-provider-webdav). Successfully built (xenial/keeper, zesty/keeper, zesty/storage-provider-webdav)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 xenial/webbrowser-app: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/webbrowser-app/webbrowser-app-ubuntu-xenial-2055 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2396 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2396 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2398 Destination version missing from changelog
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2402 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Currently building (zesty/keeper). Failed to build (xenial/keeper, xenial/storage-provider-webdav). Pending binary packages (zesty/storage-provider-webdav)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 xenial/qtubuntu: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/qtubuntu/qtubuntu-ubuntu-xenial-2055 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2396 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2403 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Failed to build (xenial/keeper, xenial/storage-provider-webdav). Pending binary packages (zesty/keeper, zesty/storage-provider-webdav)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 xenial/unity8: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/unity8/unity8-ubuntu-xenial-2055 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2403 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Failed to build (xenial/keeper, xenial/storage-provider-webdav). Successfully built (zesty/keeper, zesty/storage-provider-webdav)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 xenial/webbrowser-app: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/webbrowser-app/webbrowser-app-ubuntu-xenial-2055 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2396 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
<vigo> Saviq, approving
<Saviq> @unity ↑
<tsdgeos> \o/
<mzanetti> :)
 * Saviq uncorks champagne
<ltinkl> woo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Preparing packages
<Saviq> vigo, thanks a lot for a detailed review
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Publishing packages
<dobey> whoot
<dobey> Saviq: is there a "next" silo already?
<Saviq> dobey, we were planning on 2313 - we can do something small in the mean time if you need
<Saviq> that one we'd like to keep focused https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313
<dobey> Saviq: would like to get https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/unity8/no-more-click/+merge/315412 through asap
<dobey> help push people toward the app drawer
<Saviq> dobey, right, I think we need to update the Dash schema to pop click from the default favourites, also pop from the seed, wdyt?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, would you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/unity8/no-more-click/+merge/315412
<Saviq> oh maybe we don't seed it actually
<dobey> Saviq: i already asked it to get removed from the snapcraft.yaml, so that's done
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> dobey, we do seed it
 * tsdgeos clicks the Claim Review button
<dobey> Saviq: i don't think we need to remove it from the ubuntu-touch seed
<Saviq> well, does it make sense to leave it there?
<mterry> We don't have a replacement store yet, do we?
<dobey> well it's not hurting anything. and it still needs to be there in the vivid bits at least.
<Saviq> mterry, no, but there isn't one in there already
<mterry> So phone images couldn't install without it
<Saviq> since clicks are out the door
<dobey> mterry: unity-scope-snappy is there right now in the u8 snap
<mterry> Yeah, I'm talking phone images
<Saviq> mterry, these can't already
<dobey> mterry: yeah it has to stay in vivid
<tedg_> mterry: I don't think this recycled, not sure, is there a way to check? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2384/zesty.html
<Saviq> but we're not touching vivid
<dobey> but not in zesty/xenial
<mterry> Saviq: the store has stopped installs?
<Saviq> mterry, we're not touching vivid
<Saviq> tedg_, it's here http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running#pkg-unity8
<Saviq> should be done in a few minutes
<mterry> Saviq: sure.  But vivid is the only place we use ubuntu-touch seed I think?  Anyway, you're right, it won't hurt to remove it on xenial+
<Saviq> mterry, no, we build the frieza_arm64 image with that
<tedg_> Saviq: Ah, cool, thanks!
<mterry> Saviq: ah yeah
<Saviq> dobey, I'll start a silo for that then
<dobey> Saviq: so yeah, we can probably drop it from the seed in zesty/xenial-overlay, but i guess sil2100 or someone has to do that?
<Saviq> dobey, yes, I'll ask him to upload a fixed seed
<rvr> oSoMoN: I'm checking webbrowser app from stable snapshot PPA on the phone. One annoying issue is that, after entering a URL, the address bar disappears for a moment.
<dobey> Saviq: ok, cool. thanks!
<Saviq> sil2100, can you please upload an updated touch seed without unity-scope-click to https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 zesty/ubuntu-app-launch: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-app-launch/ual_focus_app. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
<oSoMoN> rvr, right, I believe that’s an oxide issue, I’ve gotten used to it because I’m running rc-proposed on my phone, but indeed it’s disturbing
<oSoMoN> rvr, would you mind filing a bug against oxide?
<rvr> oSoMoN: Yup
<oSoMoN> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2364 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Failed to understand "https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/0.26/+merge/314754". Is it a merge?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
<sil2100> Saviq: hey! I could, I guess
<rvr> oSoMoN: https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1659344
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1659344 in Oxide "Address bar disappears when loading a page" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2349 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Failed to build (xenial/keeper, xenial/storage-provider-webdav, zesty/storage-provider-webdav). Pending binary packages (zesty/keeper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
<oSoMoN> rvr, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 xenial/qtmir: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/qtmir/qtmir-ubuntu-xenial-2055 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Pending binary packages (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/lib
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Proposed pocket (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Release pocket (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2406 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404 zesty/unity8: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/unity8/unity8-ubuntu-zesty-2272
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404 Currently building (zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Failed to build (xenial/keeper, xenial/storage-provider-webdav, zesty/storage-provider-webdav). Successfully built (zesty/keeper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Proposed pocket (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Release pocket (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-ubuntu-xenial-2055 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2406 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2024 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts-ubuntu-xenial-2055 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2406 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 xenial/webbrowser-app: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/webbrowser-app/webbrowser-app-ubuntu-xenial-2055 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 xenial/unity8: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/unity8/unity8-ubuntu-xenial-2055 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 xenial/qtmir: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/qtmir/qtmir-ubuntu-xenial-2055 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 xenial/webbrowser-app: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/webbrowser-app/webbrowser-app-ubuntu-xenial-2055 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir). Uploading build (xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 xenial/qtmir: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/qtmir/qtmir-ubuntu-xenial-2055 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 xenial/qtubuntu: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/qtubuntu/qtubuntu-ubuntu-xenial-2055 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts-ubuntu-xenial-2055 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 xenial/qtubuntu: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/qtubuntu/qtubuntu-ubuntu-xenial-2055 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 xenial/unity8: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/unity8/unity8-ubuntu-xenial-2055 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 xenial/qtmir: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/qtmir/qtmir-ubuntu-xenial-2055 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 xenial/unity8: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/unity8/unity8-ubuntu-xenial-2055 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 xenial/webbrowser-app: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/webbrowser-app/webbrowser-app-ubuntu-xenial-2055 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 xenial/qtubuntu: Failed to add changelog message
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2403 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/unity8, xenial/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-01-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Proposed pocket (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Release pocket (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Pending binary packages (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/maliit-framework, xenial/musescore, xenial/plasma-framework, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2407 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2407 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2407 Successfully built
<popey> jibel: could someone pls look at https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2400 ?
<jibel> popey, sure, set to ready, someone will take it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- popey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2400 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2408 Preparing packages
<popey> thanks jibel
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2409 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2408 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2409 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2384 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2409 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2410 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2410 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2407 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2410 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2409 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2409 Successfully built
<Saviq> robru, NUKE https://bileto.ubuntu.com/log/2408/build/1/info/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2408 Preparing packages
<sil2100> Wow
<Mirv> ubuntu-qa: can you please insert https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 into your queue manually? please see comments, I wouldn't want to occupy/bomb the autopkgtests infra again, the results are there linked in the comments, saved yesterday.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- popey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2400 QA Signoff: Approved
<vigo> popey, 2400 approved :)
<Mirv> yay for new unav
<Mirv> vigo: can you help with my request above?
<popey> thanks vigo !
<vigo> popey, yw ^
<vigo> Mirv, sure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2407 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2407 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
<Mirv> thanks!
<mardy> Mirv: hi! Can you use your magic powers? ^
<Mirv> mardy: let me check my wand
<Mirv> mardy: you're in luck! you got the last dusts of the day!
<Mirv> now the wand will need to recharge until tomorrow
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2407 Publishing packages
<Mirv> ie collect dust
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2408 Pending binary packages
<Mirv> mardy: seems successful
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2407 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
<mardy> Mirv: thanks a lot! :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2408 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Preparing packages
<tedg_> mterry: Could I get you to do a *very difficult* package review for me and publish this please? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2384
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
<mterry> tedg_: can we do a quick hangout about the diff?
<mterry> :P
<tedg_> Hehe
<mterry> tedg_: excited to see this starting to land!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2384 Publishing packages
<tedg_> mterry: Me too, I think that leaves just two branches.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2384 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Pending binary packages (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2407 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2411 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2411 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2411 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Bad merges (zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/lightdm, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/lightdm)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 zesty/ubuntu-settings-components: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-settings-components/printer-components
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Currently building (xenial/mir). Failed to build (zesty/mir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2412 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub, zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-pri
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub). Uploading build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2384 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2412 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2412 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<chrisccoulson> jibel, I'm going to push a new oxide release (1.20.x) out to xenial-security and other releases next tuesday
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir). PPA/bzr version mismatch (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Uploading build (xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2413 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2413 zesty/history-service: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/history-service/improve_participant_changes_notification
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2413 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Currently building (zesty/mir). Failed to build (xenial/mir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2364 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Failed to build (xenial/mir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Failed to build (xenial/mir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Currently building (xenial/mir). Failed to build (zesty/mir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Failed to build (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-01-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir). Pending binary packages (xenial/mir). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Pending binary packages (xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/mir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2414 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2414 Diff missing (zesty/multipath-tools). Ready to build (xenial/multipath-tools)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2414 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2414 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2414 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2414 Successfully built
<vigo> Mirv, ping
<vigo> everything looks good with frieza but is annoying testing apps there :(
<vigo> there are many old bugs with *-app's
<Mirv> vigo: pong. yeah, frieza_arm64 in general is not in very good shape. I wouldn't expect problems though given it's upstream cherrypicking bugfixes only to LTS release.
<Mirv> 100% fully testing this kind of landing is a bit hard, some trust toward upstrean LTS QA is needed too :(
<vigo> Mirv, yeah, It's just that sometimes I don't feel very comfortable with it, just wanted to know if someone feels the same about it :P
<rvr> oSoMoN: Hi. Is this ok in turbo? https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/53fc6641728df958a48bfbe1/58887c824d83edef3bdd375e/e00eab4c5405e6afba49a46d5ac1b885/screenshot20170126_173938383.png
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
<oSoMoN> rvr, does it long wrong? what am I supposed to see?
<rvr> oSoMoN: The tab bar
<rvr> oSoMoN: In krillin, it doesn't show it
<oSoMoN> right, because the screen is wider on turbo, I don’t have one to verify but I’m guessing it’s just above the threshold of 90 GU
<oSoMoN> rvr, do you know how many pixels wide the screen of turbo is, and what’s the value of pixels per GU ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Currently building (zesty/content-hub). Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-settings-com
<rvr> oSoMoN: Nope
<oSoMoN> rvr, according to the spec on wiki.c.c, the screen resolution for turbo is 1920×1080
<oSoMoN> rvr, if you have the device handy, can you check the value of the GRID_UNIT_PX env var?
<rvr> oSoMoN: Sure
<oSoMoN> if it’s 12 or lower, then the tab bar is expected
<oSoMoN> oh, wait, your screenshot was taken in landscape orientation, right?
<rvr> oSoMoN: Yes
<oSoMoN> in that case the value of GRID_UNIT_PX should be 21 or lower
<rvr> $ echo $GRID_UNIT_PX
<rvr> 21
<oSoMoN> that explains it
<oSoMoN> 1920 ÷ 21 > 90
<oSoMoN> rvr, so yes, the tabs bar is expected :)
<rvr> oSoMoN: Being this a phone, I consider it a bug, it wastes some precious pixels :-/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu
<oSoMoN> rvr, well as soon as you scroll down on the page the chrome hides, right?
<rvr> oSoMoN: Sure
<Mirv> vigo: thanks, I'll publish the ticket with a comment of the Passed status while probably it cannot be set right now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Publishing packages
<vigo> Mirv, thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2360 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
<Mirv> sil2100: robru: FYI overlay PPA just went 5GB over quota due to my little Qt landing. it'll probably autoclean a bit at some point but that might take time
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu
<sil2100> Ouch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/closeMenusOnClick
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Currently building (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/qtmir). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2397 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Failed to build (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2397 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2397 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
<vigo> morphis, ping :)
<morphis> vigo: pong
<Saviq> jibel, think we can put QA: Ready on https://trello.com/c/1i9zo8Gu/3943-2408-2408-unity-scopes-shell-saviq real quick? the diff is basically cosmetic https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-scopes-shell/misc_fixes/+merge/313826
<vigo> morphis, I noticed that disabling network-manager is not a good idea on core device :o
<jibel> Saviq, done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2408 QA Signoff: Ready
<Saviq> jibel, thanks
<morphis> vigo: sure, it isn't :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2408 Publishing packages
<vigo> morphis, so I guess reboot is always needed right?
<morphis> vigo: so how did you disable it?
<vigo> snap disable network-manager
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (zesty/unity-scopes-shell)
<vigo> morphis, ^
<morphis> then even a reboot doesn't help if you have /etc/netplan/00-default-nm-renderer.yaml still present
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Pending binary packages (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowskiunity, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2217 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-scope-mediascanner). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scope-mediascanner)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2408 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Release pocket (xenial/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2397 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2412 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Successfully built (xenial/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2363 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2363 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 zesty/ubuntu-app-launch: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/install-root
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2363 Proposed pocket (zesty/sni-qt). Release pocket (zesty/appmenu-qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2408 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowskiunity, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2217 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-scope-mediascanner, zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scope-mediascanner)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2363 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-01-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-01-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3107 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3107 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3107 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3107 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3107 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3107 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3107 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-01-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3108 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3063 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3098 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3098 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3108 Currently building (bionic/libvirt). Failed to build (bionic/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3108 Failed to build (bionic/qemu). Uploading build (bionic/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3108 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-01-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3103 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3109 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3108 Diff missing (bionic/libvirt, bionic/qemu). Failed to build (bionic/ipxe)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3109 Diff missing (bionic/percona-xtrabackup). Pending binary packages (bionic/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.7)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3109 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-01-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3108 Currently building (bionic/libvirt, bionic/qemu). Failed to build (bionic/ipxe)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3108 Currently building (bionic/qemu). Diff missing (bionic/libvirt). Failed to build (bionic/ipxe)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3108 Currently building (bionic/ipxe-qemu-256k-compat). Diff missing (bionic/libvirt, bionic/qemu). Failed to build (bionic/ipxe)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3108 Diff missing (bionic/ipxe-qemu-256k-compat, bionic/libvirt, bionic/qemu). Failed to build (bionic/ipxe)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3108 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3109 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3109 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-01-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3110 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3110 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3111 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3112 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3112 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3112 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3112 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3112 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3112 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-01-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3108 Currently building (bionic/qemu). Failed to build (bionic/libvirt). Pending binary packages (bionic/ipxe, bionic/ipxe-qemu-256k-compat)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3108 Failed to build (bionic/libvirt). Pending binary packages (bionic/ipxe, bionic/ipxe-qemu-256k-compat, bionic/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3108 Diff missing (bionic/ipxe, bionic/ipxe-qemu-256k-compat, bionic/qemu). Failed to build (bionic/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-01-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3900 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-01-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Diff missing (focal/ceph). Ready to build (focal/openvswitch)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-01-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3902 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3902 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3902 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3798 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3902 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3902 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-01-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3898 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3864 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-01-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3893 Diff missing (bionic/linux-firmware-raspi2, bionic/u-boot). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/flash-kernel, bionic/livecd-rootfs)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-01-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3845 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/ceph). Ready to build (focal/openvswitch)
